# Any other October mummies?



## bjl1981

So I'm due the 8th October, but expecting to have section earlier than that. Seems like I've been pregnant forever, and think it's going to be a LONG summer with my 2 boys at home, but it will probably go crazy fast. I haven't sorted anything out yet. Hoping to get hubby up in the attic in a couple of weeks to start getting stuff down and washed. Baby doesn't have a room yet, as my DS2 is still in the box room, and I'm not 100% about him going into DS1's room just yet.

Where is everyone else up to?


----------



## ajarvis

Due October 1st. Hoping and expecting a September baby though :) I love fall. Also this Summer seems to be flying already since we're almost halfway through July already!


----------



## danijoanne

I'm due 9th October but looking at induction at 39 weeks same as with my first. I just keep thinking only just over 11 weeks to go which doesn't sound much or 80 days sounds even less x


----------



## bcos21

I'm due Oct 27th! This will be my second October baby with any luck. We are team yellow this time :-D


----------



## BabyGirl999

I am due October 7th! I am so impatient, I hate being pregnant and it feels like it's been forever! 

I have a 6 year old and a 3 year old, 3 year old starts nursery in September, so it feels like nice timing for baby to arrive.

Time has dragged but the summer should fly in, and September will fly in when I'm back to school runs etc. I am literally driving myself mad counting down the days. Haven't anything sorted yet, will start getting stuff sorted maybe next month. Am getting a new pram and Moses basket, just need to get the crib out and the baby clothes.

I am literally only starting to show this last week so need to hoke out my maternity clothes soon which I'm not looking forward to as they're so dowdy and dark for wearing all summer! B

Sorry for the essay!


----------



## Torz

I'm due 1st of October.

I also have two boys & I'm both looking forward to & dreading the upcoming 6 week holidays. I'm looking forward to the break from routine of literally dragging my kids out of bed but there are times they just fight like cat & dog.

My youngest starts in reception in September. They seem to ease them in slowly at his school & I'm hoping that he is in full time before I go in to labour. 

I'm planning another home birth. My oldest is very excited & wants to be there when I give birth.

As far as preparing for this baby I have very little done. I have a couple of sleep suits & vests. I've bought a new (to me) pram. I need a new car seat, cot mattress, bouncy chair, bed linen, nappies, wipes & items for myself after birth. If this baby is a boy I have plenty of clothes stashed away from when my two were born but I haven't even thought about getting it down & sorting through it.

My youngest is still sleeping in the cot/in bed with me. He is ment to be moving in with his brother but it's not happened yet. The room is prepared but we haven't gotten round to buying the bunk beds as yet.

I feel very unprepared this time round but I'm sure it will all sort it's self out, I hope!


----------



## ChickenMommy

Due October 7, but we'll have a September baby. Induction planned at 38+6 if he isnt here on his own by then due to GD. I keep thinking September 22 will be the day. We'll see. :) 

I havent done anything really yet. Bought a few pieces here and there, but we're moving next week. So once we get in and get the house put together, its full on baby mode. Its crazy to think he'll be here in 9-11 weeks. INSANITY! Its going so fast. Especially like you all said, once the bigger kids head back to school, its practically any day at that point. I cant wait to snuggle a newborn again. That baby smell :cloud9:


----------



## Ashley1021

I'm the 16th of October! Not quite third tri yet but I've been lurking for a while! Lol.


----------



## pam1532

FTM due a little baby boy on October 11th.:cloud9: So I've just passed 27 weeks.

I'm hoping for a natural birth in the birthing center, but I'm scared I won't be able to handle it. I don't know what to really expect or how I'll cope, etc. I think about it a lot.

In any case I guess this baby is coming one way or another! We've got almost everything prepared now, just waiting. Going to have a 3d scan on Saturday which I'm so excited about. Can't wait to see his little face. Also he's a real kicker - I feel him all day every day now, and can even see my belly moving when he kicks. He kicked his daddy in the head the other day when he was talking to my belly, haha. :haha:


----------



## wish4baby

Hi! My original EDD is October 27, but due to some complications my Drs say I can't go a day over Oct. 1...in fact, we are hoping & praying the little guy stays put until then. My Drs are being pretty negative about it, saying we'll be lucky to get to 34 weeks & talking steroid shots already - I'm just 25 weeks. I go back in tomorrow, so I am really hoping for some good news!

I am feeling fairly ready for baby as far as "stuff" goes...I have a lot from before, but have made lists of exactly what's left to purchase :) lists always makes me feel better...an infant carrier car seat & auto rock n play sleeper are really the only "big" things. 
I left all the baby stuff in boxes since we just moved, so I will need to get it all unpacked & washed sometime soon. We've picked up some newborn size boy clothes, but will probably need more (other baby clothing is 0-3mo & he may be smaller).

We finally completed (a long, awful) move a few weeks ago & I am SO happy...everything is clean & organized, and just perfect!!!
When we moved in, we set up our girls' room perfectly - brand new full-sized bunk beds, bedding, dressers, etc...and my 2 year old decided she wanted to start sleeping there! It's been 3 nights (& naps) now, no crying or anything - she sleeps right in her bottom bunk...it's so cute because she looks tiny in that huge fluffy bed lol (she has co-slept in my bed for her entire life). I'm so glad she's in that room now, so when baby gets here, he can sleep with us!

I am looking forward to a few more relaxing weeks of summer before we need to start focusing on getting ready for school!


----------



## Blessedbaby

Im due October 14th but will be having a csection sometime the last week in September.

We have bought a few clothing items and luckily don't have to buy any big items as I still have the ones left from my daughter.

This is my 4th pregnancy and 3rd baby. I have a 15yr old DS, 6yr old stepson, 2yr old DD and expecting another little girl. Im having my tubes tied after this.

Ive also been diagnosed with pregnancy induced tachycardia and am being treated for it.

This has by far been my quickest pregnancy it just seems to be flying by.


----------



## bcos21

wish4baby said:


> Hi! My original EDD is October 27, but due to some complications my Drs say I can't go a day over Oct. 1...in fact, we are hoping & praying the little guy stays put until then. My Drs are being pretty negative about it, saying we'll be lucky to get to 34 weeks & talking steroid shots already - I'm just 25 weeks. I go back in tomorrow, so I am really hoping for some good news!
> 
> I am feeling fairly ready for baby as far as "stuff" goes...I have a lot from before, but have made lists of exactly what's left to purchase :) lists always makes me feel better...an infant carrier car seat & auto rock n play sleeper are really the only "big" things.
> I left all the baby stuff in boxes since we just moved, so I will need to get it all unpacked & washed sometime soon. We've picked up some newborn size boy clothes, but will probably need more (other baby clothing is 0-3mo & he may be smaller).
> 
> We finally completed (a long, awful) move a few weeks ago & I am SO happy...everything is clean & organized, and just perfect!!!
> When we moved in, we set up our girls' room perfectly - brand new full-sized bunk beds, bedding, dressers, etc...and my 2 year old decided she wanted to start sleeping there! It's been 3 nights (& naps) now, no crying or anything - she sleeps right in her bottom bunk...it's so cute because she looks tiny in that huge fluffy bed lol (she has co-slept in my bed for her entire life). I'm so glad she's in that room now, so when baby gets here, he can sleep with us!
> 
> I am looking forward to a few more relaxing weeks of summer before we need to start focusing on getting ready for school!

I am trying so hard to get my 2year old to sleep in his bed! He picked out his own sheets and blankets bit bedtime is a nightmare of screaming. He takes at least an hour and a half to fall asleep and Wakes up to get in our bed an hour later uuuuuuuugh!


----------



## loveylove

bcos21 said:


> I'm due Oct 27th! This will be my second October baby with any luck. We are team yellow this time :-D

I just had to comment on this.. I'm also due the 27th, This is also my second October baby and is also my rainbow baby!! Crazy


----------



## wish4baby

bcos21 said:


> wish4baby said:
> 
> 
> Hi! My original EDD is October 27, but due to some complications my Drs say I can't go a day over Oct. 1...in fact, we are hoping & praying the little guy stays put until then. My Drs are being pretty negative about it, saying we'll be lucky to get to 34 weeks & talking steroid shots already - I'm just 25 weeks. I go back in tomorrow, so I am really hoping for some good news!
> 
> I am feeling fairly ready for baby as far as "stuff" goes...I have a lot from before, but have made lists of exactly what's left to purchase :) lists always makes me feel better...an infant carrier car seat & auto rock n play sleeper are really the only "big" things.
> I left all the baby stuff in boxes since we just moved, so I will need to get it all unpacked & washed sometime soon. We've picked up some newborn size boy clothes, but will probably need more (other baby clothing is 0-3mo & he may be smaller).
> 
> We finally completed (a long, awful) move a few weeks ago & I am SO happy...everything is clean & organized, and just perfect!!!
> When we moved in, we set up our girls' room perfectly - brand new full-sized bunk beds, bedding, dressers, etc...and my 2 year old decided she wanted to start sleeping there! It's been 3 nights (& naps) now, no crying or anything - she sleeps right in her bottom bunk...it's so cute because she looks tiny in that huge fluffy bed lol (she has co-slept in my bed for her entire life). I'm so glad she's in that room now, so when baby gets here, he can sleep with us!
> 
> I am looking forward to a few more relaxing weeks of summer before we need to start focusing on getting ready for school!
> 
> I am trying so hard to get my 2year old to sleep in his bed! He picked out his own sheets and blankets bit bedtime is a nightmare of screaming. He takes at least an hour and a half to fall asleep and Wakes up to get in our bed an hour later uuuuuuuugh!Click to expand...

I know, it can be a hard transition...I wasn't expecting her to do it so easily! Since she always slept in our room, when we bought sheets, pillows and blankets, I bought her exactly the same that's on our bed :) we also splurged on the mattress, but it's one that she will use until she moves out lol (a little pricey, but worth it since she's staying in & im having to spend so much time laying next to her!)

We have a little bedtime routine, then I lay with her until she's asleep (thank goodness it's a full size!). About an hour later, her big sister goes in...she has been getting in the same bunk, so I'm sure it helps to have a warm body next to her - she's a snuggler! 
I actually had decided I wasn't going to force it - too many changes, I thought - the move, followed by a new baby...baby was just going to have to sleep in the rock n play beside my bed...but now, I'm thinking it may work out on its own. I am just sitting here hoping she doesn't get sick or regress or anything!

Good luck!!!


----------



## bcos21

loveylove said:


> bcos21 said:
> 
> 
> I'm due Oct 27th! This will be my second October baby with any luck. We are team yellow this time :-D
> 
> I just had to comment on this.. I'm also due the 27th, This is also my second October baby and is also my rainbow baby!! CrazyClick to expand...

That's so cool! Congratulations! When I was pregnant with my first, he was due the 6th and I just kept telling him not to come too early lol all I wanted was a pumpkin baby. I went into labor the evening of Oct first lol. Then October was the only month i wanted to avoid for no overlapping birthdays like all my family are.. And BAM October lol. Oh well :-D we are thrilled as im site you are!!


----------



## Blessedbaby

my DD sleeps in her own bed although in our room still ... we'll move her to her own room once it starts getting warm in South Africa as we're now in winter ...


----------



## bcos21

I really tried to engage my son all day yesterday. We went to the park played with toys, did cooking, flash cards etc. All in the hopes hed be worn down and the bed time transition would be smoother... Nope. Plenty of crying, no sleep until 11 o clock. I thought I was going to die.


----------



## loveylove

bcos21 said:


> loveylove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bcos21 said:
> 
> 
> I'm due Oct 27th! This will be my second October baby with any luck. We are team yellow this time :-D
> 
> I just had to comment on this.. I'm also due the 27th, This is also my second October baby and is also my rainbow baby!! CrazyClick to expand...
> 
> That's so cool! Congratulations! When I was pregnant with my first, he was due the 6th and I just kept telling him not to come too early lol all I wanted was a pumpkin baby. I went into labor the evening of Oct first lol. Then October was the only month i wanted to avoid for no overlapping birthdays like all my family are.. And BAM October lol. Oh well :-D we are thrilled as im site you are!!Click to expand...

My first was due the 3rd oct and I finally got induced on the 14th! this baby is likely going to be an elective section around the 20th... So I guess October is going to be a expensive month from now on lol x


----------



## imaginary8x

I'm due a boy on the 5th October and I'm planning on having a home birth. :)


----------



## FaithyJ

We're having a girl and are due Oct. 24

So far she is doing perfectly, but I'm falling apart lol.. Looking to have a kidney procedure done after she's born and have an appt with a surgeon for July 20 in regards to my gallbladder


----------



## Blessedbaby

im glad to see there is so much more activity in this thread than in our original October group chat LOL

anyways how's everyone doing ... anyone going for 3D scan soon ...


----------



## danijoanne

I'm contemplating one but in two minds due to cost etc that could be spent more practically. I do like the hd live ones though which is what's tempting me xx


----------



## Blessedbaby

Oh ok I don't know if they do it here and how much it costs but the 3D scans are expensive and my DH does not want us to go for one and rather wait until she is born to see what she looks like


----------



## bcos21

Yes! I paid for a package of 2 ultrasounds because I wanted a reassurance scan before i announced the pregnancy so my second scan is 3d and we are going on the 29th. Can't wait! Have a Dr's growth Scan in August


----------



## Torz

Blessedbaby said:


> im glad to see there is so much more activity in this thread than in our original October group chat LOL
> 
> anyways how's everyone doing ... anyone going for 3D scan soon ...

I have a 4d scan booked for Friday 22nd, I can't wait. My sister has paid for it as a gift.

I'm getting scanned weekly at the hospital tho too as baby is small & not moving much. I'm also on daily hospital monitoring too.


----------



## FaithyJ

My dr's office did a 3D scan at my 20 wk appt.. First one I've ever had and I still feel like the pics are a little creepy lol, but it was also kind of neat to get a clearer pic of her...


----------



## bjl1981

FaithyJ said:


> We're having a girl and are due Oct. 24
> 
> So far she is doing perfectly, but I'm falling apart lol.. Looking to have a kidney procedure done after she's born and have an appt with a surgeon for July 20 in regards to my gallbladder

I had gallbladder problems with DS2 and have since had my gallbladder removed.


----------



## Jkelmum

26 weeks exactly currently in hospital with PROM so this baby will be early


----------



## hopefullys

I'm 27 weeks today n going for a 4d scan! Cant wait to see her! We got a good deal for £100 so don't think there that expensive here in the UK x


----------



## MissCassie

I am due on thr 6th October and having my Rainbow Princess :)


----------



## ajarvis

3d scans are too expensive for me to justify spending money on when we need stuff for when she's here. So nope. But I do have a follow up scan August 8th to make sure my placenta moved. It'll just be 2d though ha.


----------



## FaithyJ

@bjl1981 Do you find you are much better off without it? I've never had problems with mine until now, but now it's all the time. If I'm not having awful cramps then I'm nauseous and pooping all the time :dohh:


----------



## bjl1981

FaithyJ said:


> @bjl1981 Do you find you are much better off without it? I've never had problems with mine until now, but now it's all the time. If I'm not having awful cramps then I'm nauseous and pooping all the time :dohh:

I first had problems after DS1 was born, but only 1 serious episode (which unfortunately led to pancreatitus). I then was completely fine until I was 28 weeks pregnant with DS2. Again, one serious episode, in hospital for a week, but following that I was fine. I didn't want to risk getting pregnant again, as mine is hormone related, and linked to pregnancy, so 2 years after DS2 I had it removed. I haven't had any issues since having it removed at all. HTH.:thumbup:


----------



## emicakess

I want to get a 3D scan badly but I just dont see us being able to afford it with our income situation right now. I also would love to get maternity/family photos done but same thing :(


----------



## emicakess

Jkelmum said:


> 26 weeks exactly currently in hospital with PROM so this baby will be early

What is PROM? Are you okay??


----------



## Ashley1021

Jkel- hope you're doing well. emicakes it's premature rupture of membranes, so her water must have broke.


----------



## Blessedbaby

Jkelmum praying for you ...


----------



## emicakess

Omg!! You are in my thoughts Jkel!


----------



## Lollipopbop

I'm due 29th of October with twin girls but will be having them early October if they haven't come by 36 weeks. 
I have been so unorganised with these babies compared to my ds. They don't have a room yet as we're planning on moving to a bigger place once they're too big for our room. I've basically only bought clothes as it was a novelty buying girls bits haha. Anyone else find they are so more relaxed second time around? I had to have the top everything for ds and it was all set up perfect by 6 months pregnancy but this time I know that stuff isn't so important. My friend is giving me her city mini jogger double and I still need to buy a cot and bottles and my sister is buying us bouncers so I'm kind of wondering what I need to do haha. I go on maternity next week so I'm sure I'll find stuff to do! X


----------



## Kiwiberry

I am due October 18th! My first baby was born on October 7th :).


----------



## ajarvis

With my youngest I was definitely more relaxed. Now it's been 7 years since I had a baby so not so relaxed as I was sure I was done with babies and got rid of everything lol. So have to get it all back ha.


----------



## FaithyJ

ajarvis said:


> With my youngest I was definitely more relaxed. Now it's been 7 years since I had a baby so not so relaxed as I was sure I was done with babies and got rid of everything lol. So have to get it all back ha.

ajarvis- Same Here! Well, my youngest is 7 and I really thought I was done.. Then life happened and here I am expecting another... I am more laid back this time about being in a rush to get things done, but I definitely feel like I have to read up on everything again. You would think with the amount of times I've done this I would feel more confident, but nope.. not the case lol


----------



## Smille24

Hello ladies! I'm due with my 2nd girl Oct 4th. It has been 7 yrs since I went through all of this. Not by choice as it took us 2.5 yrs to conceive. I feel lost all over again at times, yet I am pretty relaxed. I am going to try for a natural labor this time around fxd. We have the nursery just about done and luckily we kept a most of my dd's clothes just in case. The only problem is that she was born in June so we had to buy some clothes.


----------



## Blessedbaby

Im also much more relaxed this time around ...


----------



## bcos21

I haven't bought anything lol. If it's a boy we are all set for clothes. If it's a girl, I have plenty of neutral stuff to get us started. I'm not doing a nursery because I dont see the point in our case, when I move baby to another room, it will likely share a room with its brother so we will just rearrange. Only thing im stressing this time, is im paying more attention to movement because of my first tri mmc last time, and an anterior placenta this time.


----------



## ajarvis

faithy and smille I definitely feel more relaxed pregnancy wise. Just not stuff wise ha. We have most of the important stuff now though. Just gotta clean up the nursery. So that helps. I'm sure I'll be missing little stuff I didn't think of. But what can ya do :p


----------



## Smille24

My only worry is going into labor while dh is at work. It'll take him 20 min to get home and another 20 min to get me to the hospital. I was induced the last time and delivered 4hrs after they broke my water. I'm sure it'll all work out...hopefully.


----------



## Ashley1021

I'm so relaxed this time sometimes I forget I'm pregnant! Whoops! 

With my ds EVERYTHING Was ready by now, and I haven't even started with this little guy yet.


----------



## smileyfaces

October 26th here :) still a week to go before I'm in third tri but saying hi anyway :hi:


----------



## wish4baby

There's a 7 year age gap between my youngest (2 y/o) and next oldest...interesting dynamic, it is nice to have so much help with the baby :)

I have almost everything for this little guy, there is just a couple things I know I'll need.
I probably would be more relaxed this time & forget all about being pregnant - I certainly have in the past lol - but with all the dr visits, the bed rest & stuff, it's just about all I can think of....hoping & praying he stays put until at least 34 weeks, preferably 36. 

So exciting - I just ordered all the newborn sized clothing he'll need (it says up to 11 pounds), since he's coming early I expect him to be less than 7 pounds, so it should work well for awhile. I also went through the baby clothes I have & got the neutral things (all bigger sizes), so when my package arrives I'll start washing it all. If he's super tiny, I guess my husband will have to grab a few preemie outfits while we're still in the hospital (fingers crossed that doesn't happen!) 

After I get the bigger kids in school (4 & a half weeks), my mom & I will get down the boxes of baby gear to wash, set up & organize. It'll be like a baby shower haha, I have so much stuff.


----------



## Blessedbaby

I just bought baby's toiletries all I need to buy now is diapers and my stuff for my hospital bag ... 

what's on your to do list?


----------



## MamaHix1409

Hi all. I'm due 14th, DS will be 4 when his little sister comes. 
Everything is almost done, need to sort out an overnight bag and stockpile nappies but other than that we are done! I'm just so tired this time so it's going much slower than my last pregnancy.


----------



## ajarvis

I need toiletries. Some more clothes. a second base for the car seat. Then not needs, but wants, are a swing, playmat, bouncy seat, and baby monitor. We shall see


----------



## Smille24

I have to pack my bag as well and get some more clothes and diapers.


----------



## FaithyJ

Ugh, I still have everything to do lol


----------



## HeCraftedLove

FaithyJ said:


> Ugh, I still have everything to do lol

Same here lol. I've literally done nothing but health related (like prenatals, vitamins, diet, water intake, etc.) Is this your first?


----------



## FaithyJ

HeCraftedLove said:


> FaithyJ said:
> 
> 
> Ugh, I still have everything to do lol
> 
> Same here lol. I've literally done nothing but health related (like prenatals, vitamins, diet, water intake, etc.) Is this your first?Click to expand...

Nope, not my first... I've got a 20 yr old son & 3 daughters ages 19, 12 & 7.. All from my first marriage that lasted 17+ years.. 
I have since remarried to a wonderful man that had no children of his own.. so here I am doing this again lol :wacko:
It's been sooo long though that it feels like a first.. I've got some clothes purchased and my bf gave me a bunch of toys for our LO, but I have none of the big stuff done... I know what room is going to be the nursery, but that's as far as I've gotten lol


----------



## Blessedbaby

when will you ladies start packing your hospital bag?

I think I packed mine at 34weeks last time I really cant remember though ...

I still need to get my stuff for my bag though ...


----------



## smileyfaces

I will probably pack mine at around 35 weeks or so!


----------



## emicakess

I've got mostly everything set up now. But i did get the chance to sort through his clothes the other night and see what i have. I figured out i am going to need to go buy him more long sleeve/warm clothes! He has tons of short sleeve onsies but not a lot of warmer ones and not many footie jammies. Its going to be mid October so it'll just be cooling down where I'm at. 
Other than that we need a baby bath, a few bottles, my friend in California is shipping me a pump so i need to get that set up, and I want to try that "kiinde" breastfeeding set! Has anyone tried it before?

I think i will pack my hospital bag about 35 weeks. 

Just scheduled all my OB appointments from now until mid September, then they will be every week! :O


----------



## Blessedbaby

oh gosh I forgot about a baby bath LOL ... thanks Emicakes

My next appointment is 1 August and then I think I will be seen every 3 weeks


----------



## blablamana

Hi! 

Although I'm technically not in third trimester yet, I think (some sites say 26+4, others say 27 and others say 28... so yeah somewhere close to/in the third trimester lol). 

Baby boy is due October 19th and our first baby. He's doing amazing and that has been such a relief. 

We have almost all the stuff now, but the nursery furniture will be delivered around the 15th of August.. We are now currently painting the nursery. I feel a bit behind on all of that, but I'm sure we'll make it in time. We still need to buy a crib mattress and a baby bath.. and some toiletries.

O and I think I'll start packing the hospital bag at 35 weeks or something. :)


----------



## Blessedbaby

welcome and congrats on your little boy ...


----------



## KatO79

Hoping it's ok for me to join the party:blush:

Quickie about me: I'm 37, DH is very soon turning 39 (on July 29th) and I'm currently expecting baby #1. DH and I went through 2 years (+ 3-4 months) of infertility that included 6 failed medicated IUIs and 1 IVF that ended in a CP while IVF #2 worked:thumbup: My EDD is October 9th and we're Team :yellow: all the way so will first know the gender when baby comes:happydance:

As for hospital bags, I'm still busy buying all the stuff we need for baby (still missing some clothes, mattress for the cradle we're borrowing from DH's big brother, baby alarm ect. ect.) so can't even think about that yet:haha: I'll probably get around to it around 2-2½ weeks or so before my EDD though and just hope that isn't too late.

BTW does anyone have any recommendations for a really good baby alarm? DH and I have been reading about different ones but there are so many to choose from:wacko: I'd really like one that has talk-back function and measures temperature but doesn't cost a fortune:haha:


----------



## Blessedbaby

welcome Kat ...


----------



## blablamana

Kat: We have a Philips Avent one that is pretty high-rated here in the Netherlands. It's 
a "Philips Avent SCD570/00 - DECT". Does temp, talk-back and has a lot of nursery rhymes to choose from. :)

We found all of them very expensive, this one is around 100 euros here in the Netherlands.


----------



## JCh

Hi Ladies!

I'm 28 + 1 with my second, due October 13th. This will be a girl, I have a 3.5 yr old son. Will be doing this as a single mom, but excited to be able to not be undermined. Definitely a bit worried about when contractions start as I'll need to do a bit of arranging to get my son to a relatives house or he may be with his dad. 

I did the 3D scan a few weeks back and it was really awesome, especially because I have an anterior placenta so movements have been much less overall from with my son. I am anemic so taking iron which causes horrible heartburn... and heat is causing some swelling in my feet... I was doing so awesome until about 1.5 weeks ago.


----------



## FaithyJ

Kat! You found it!! Welcome ;)


----------



## emicakess

Anyone else extremely tired every day lately?? I'm so tired I can barely function! :( zzzzzzz


----------



## bcos21

emicakess said:


> Anyone else extremely tired every day lately?? I'm so tired I can barely function! :( zzzzzzz

Yessss. Doing the smallest task is like a marathon lol


----------



## wish4baby

Yes, I am so unbelievably tired all the time! After my shower & morning get-ready routine, I feel like I need a rest lol

I see my specialist Wed, I'll decide when I am packing my hospital bag based on what she sees/says. Hopefully I'll have more than 4 weeks left. 

My to-do list now is really revolving around my older ones - getting school clothes, shoes, and supplies. Of course, they need all this top dollar, name brand stuff, so that's gonna be a fortune :( and now they'll be at 3 different schools, in a new district, so getting their schedules finalized...ugh

Luckily there's not too much to do for baby, and that's the fun stuff!

Buy: 
Baby toiletries & bath
Car seat/infant carrier
Rock n' play
Swaddle blankets, bamboo
Diapers - newborn disposable, more cloth??? (Boy patterns)
Wash everything
Set up / organize baby stuff


----------



## Smille24

emicakess said:


> Anyone else extremely tired every day lately?? I'm so tired I can barely function! :( zzzzzzz

Yes! I have been so full of energry until the past week or so. I was running around doing outside work and very active and BAM...now I need a nap after doing housework.


----------



## smileyfaces

Yes constantly exhausted!


----------



## MissCassie

Yes! Constantly tired and becoming moody! Which i havent been the entire pregnancy...


----------



## blablamana

Utterly exhausted but haven't had energy the whole second trimester either. Right now I'm sleeping about 4 hours max a night. Just simply can't sleep.


----------



## Lollipopbop

I am so tired. I don't know if it's because I'm having twins or its because I have ds this time but I've just taken a months annual leave and will go on maternity straight after so hoping to get some energy back. 

I need to sort out my hospital bag, not just yet but a little earlier than most as I know I'll go early.


----------



## KatO79

Thanks for the welcome guys:flower:



blablamana said:


> Kat: We have a Philips Avent one that is pretty high-rated here in the Netherlands. It's
> a "Philips Avent SCD570/00 - DECT". Does temp, talk-back and has a lot of nursery rhymes to choose from. :)
> 
> We found all of them very expensive, this one is around 100 euros here in the Netherlands.

Thanks blablamana, I'll _definitely_ take a look at that one as it sounds very promising:flower: Love that it also does nursery rhymes:thumbup:

As for being tired, I mostly just seem to be having sleep issues. A couple of nigts ago, I woke up at 4 AM and couldn't sleep so was cruising the internet on my phone to entertain myself. Plus baby was being very active in there so that wasn't helping things either:haha:


----------



## ashknowsbest

I don't know if I'm already in third trimester or if I have to wait until I hit 28 weeks but I thought I'd join. 

I know most of you already but for those of you I don't know, Hi! And I'm expecting boy/girl twins. I have 11 weeks at most to go and getting really excited, but also extremely uncomfortable, tired, and moody.


----------



## wish4baby

ashknowsbest said:


> I don't know if I'm already in third trimester or if I have to wait until I hit 28 weeks but I thought I'd join.
> 
> I know most of you already but for those of you I don't know, Hi! And I'm expecting boy/girl twins. I have 11 weeks at most to go and getting really excited, but also extremely uncomfortable, tired, and moody.

Hi! Welcome and Congrats on your twins :) 

I'm also expecting a little early...I can't go past 36 weeks, but the specialist is saying even earlier. Everything is great with baby boy but there's some rupture issues/concerns related to this being my 6th c/s. Everything was fine with #5 so this was quite unexpected!

So what are everyone's Holiday plans this winter? I know it's a bit early, but since we will all have newborns during Thanksgiving & Christmas - and Flu season :( how are you planning on handling visitors and traveling, etc?


----------



## Blessedbaby

hi ladies

im also very tired lately ... I actually mentioned it to my OBGYN at my last visit 2 weeks ago ... feels like first tri fatigue

how many sets of twins do we have in our October group now? so exciting ...

I started buying diapers over the weekend ... and hoping to get a few more packs ... 

Im also experiencing Charlie horses I think that's what they call it and my leg is still stiff and I have been eating some bananas to help with it although Im scared it will constipate me ...

mommies that will be using your cot/crib from previous kids why is it so important to buy a new mattress? Scotlynn hardly slept in her cot and probably only slept 5 nights in it and some days during the day as we co-slept with her but seeing that my new baby is coming when we have summer and I think we going to have a hot one I was thinking of letting her sleep in the cot from the start ...


----------



## KatO79

wish4baby said:


> So what are everyone's Holiday plans this winter? I know it's a bit early, but since we will all have newborns during Thanksgiving & Christmas - and Flu season :( how are you planning on handling visitors and traveling, etc?

DH and I will be most likely spending Christmas with his parents this year so will be taking the 45 minute drive out to their house. Live in Denmark so Thanksgiving isn't celebrated here.

Anyone that wants to see baby before that will have to wait _at least_ 2 weeks from the day baby comes and on, I want DH and I (plus our cat:haha:) to have time for ourselves with baby at first. Anyone who has a problem with that will just be ignored and allowed to deal with it themselves.




Blessedbaby said:


> mommies that will be using your cot/crib from previous kids why is it so important to buy a new mattress? Scotlynn hardly slept in her cot and probably only slept 5 nights in it and some days during the day as we co-slept with her but seeing that my new baby is coming when we have summer and I think we going to have a hot one I was thinking of letting her sleep in the cot from the start ...

I've heard this as well but don't remember the reason. I've just tried Googling and found this on a website:



> Do not reuse a crib mattress unless it is made of all organic materials, advises Jessica Lahner, Ph.D., owner of Jax in the Box, an online store dedicated to selling gently used toys and kid gear. Research suggests that off-gassing from synthetic materials is correlated with SIDS, and the older the mattress, the higher the risk.

Also found this article that gives some other reasons: https://www.livestrong.com/article/1003467-safe-reuse-crib-mattress/


----------



## Blessedbaby

thanks Kat I guess a new mattress is going to have to be added on my list of stuff to still get LOL

We have no Christmas lunch plans yet the last 2 years we spent it with my in-laws and last year DH suggested we spend time with my aunt (mom's sister) and her family ... my parents are deceased and my brothers and sisters are more like strangers than family to me ... will see though as my sister has been making much more contact with me ... all I can pray for is unity in my family ...


----------



## blablamana

Wish4baby: We won't have visitors over I think. Here we have 2 days of Christmas, so the first day we'll go visit my grandfather and all of my family will be there (25-30 people). Three other babies will be there, so that should be fun. 
The second day my SO wants to go visit his mom, but I'm not so sure. She has big two dogs that jump and scratch everything and aren't raised very well. Sitting down or standing up, the dogs would definitely continuously try to jump towards the baby and scratch him.

We don't have Thanksgiving here, so no worries there :haha:


----------



## Smille24

For Thanksgiving we go to my in laws. For Christmas we have people over. I'm not doing a bunch of traveling with a newborn. As for visitors, I really don't want any bc my dh will be working 72hrs a week and I'm going to be a zombie. If people take issue with it too bad. 

I never heard about not reusing the mattress (which we had planned on doing). Looks like we'll have to get another.


----------



## Kiwiberry

We are making Christmas and Thanksgiving dinner this year so people will be coming to our house. I'm really happy about that too because I'm a much better cook than mother-in-law :haha:.


----------



## Lollipopbop

Haven't thought too much about Christmas but I know I don't want to cook for everyone and tidy up with 2 newborns and DS. All my family live no further than 2 hours away so traveling won't be too bad. Just need to spread our time between everyone!


----------



## ajarvis

Getting there with the tiredness. But funny enough going to the gym is helping keep my energy up. It's just getting there that is key ha. I skipped today - gotta try for tomorrow now.

Also need an iron supplement according to the midwife which I keep forgetting to pick up! So going to do that tonight before picking up my kids from their dads.


----------



## skycastles

Okay, entered 3rd tri today.. due Oct 18th here.. a big HI :hi: to you ladies :)
I'm being hit with 1st tri tiredness now.. i can't wait to be done with work and go on maternity! 
I also bought my first cloth diaper yesterday.. planning to give it a try.. anyone here planning to or already cloth diapering?


----------



## wish4baby

skycastles said:


> Okay, entered 3rd tri today.. due Oct 18th here.. a big HI :hi: to you ladies :)
> I'm being hit with 1st tri tiredness now.. i can't wait to be done with work and go on maternity!
> I also bought my first cloth diaper yesterday.. planning to give it a try.. anyone here planning to or already cloth diapering?

Hi!
Me! I cloth diapered my dd (now 2 years old)...it was great, so planning to go that route again. I'll pick up a few more boy ones, just because I love them, but he'll also wear the pink & girlie stuff - it's under his clothes, no one will see ;)

I did find CD as a newborn challenging though. My dd was 6 1/2 pounds when she came home and I had about 18 diapers that should of fit her, but there was some leaking/fit issues b/c of her size. Plus, we were using more than 12 per day, so I ended up using disposables until she was about 10 pounds. After that, it was easy - never used a disposable again, and she was potty trained (on her own, thanks to the cloth diapers!) at about 18 months. 

What kind did you get?


----------



## KatO79

I'm also planning on cloth diapering, it's such a huge money saver and also much better for the environment! Got the inserts we ordered but still waiting to get the covers (I bought adjusteable ones) in the mail. Had to order it all as it doesn't seem to be a thing in Denmark, you definitely can't get much in the baby stores and have to order them. Although I can hear that DH isn't looking forward to having to change the baby when he won't be able to just throw the diaper out, especially if it's a poopy one :haha:


----------



## Blessedbaby

my dh wont touch a poopy diaper unless im not there and he has no choice but now that Scotlynn is potty trained and she goes for a number 2 he will wipe her and then just flush LOL ...


----------



## KatO79

Blessedbaby said:


> my dh wont touch a poopy diaper unless im not there and he has no choice but now that Scotlynn is potty trained and she goes for a number 2 he will wipe her and then just flush LOL ...


Men:haha:

I don't exactly find poopy diapers very nice either (not that I have any real experiece yet so just the thought of them :haha:) but I'm sure I can handle it. Maybe it's because I also used to ride horses and would clean out stalls and scoop away any poop that needed to be removed? 

How did we both get such squirmy men:haha:


----------



## Blessedbaby

LOL I think all men are like that I might be wrong ... hehehe .. 

I think when its your own kid you will clean it and just get used to it


----------



## Kiwiberry

My OH handles poopy diapers like a pro :haha:. He changes them quicker than I do and with less wipes lol. I end up using half the pack.... I am the one who has more of an issue with poopy diapers, and it's only when poop touches my skin (germaphobe here lol). Other than that, I have no issues with changing poopy diapers! Once you change your own child's diaper just once, it become almost like a natural thing that won't bother you as much.

Also poopy only really becomes super stinky if/when they are on formula or solids. If you have a EBF baby, the poops smell sweet lol.


----------



## blablamana

Mine says he will do it, but if baby has one of those poops that go up the back towards the neck (and everywhere).. he'll just leave it for me haha. I said, 'what if I'm away all day?' "the baby will survive."
:haha:


----------



## KatO79

Blessedbaby said:


> LOL I think all men are like that I might be wrong ... hehehe ..
> 
> I think when its your own kid you will clean it and just get used to it


I think a lot are anyway:winkwink: My DH likes to remind me that his grandfather (my MIL's dad) never changed any diapers so maybe he should follow in his footsteps although I think he's mostly joking when he says that :haha:

Yep that's what I'm thinking, the first couple of times are the worst and then it's more meh, no biggie.



Kiwiberry said:


> My OH handles poopy diapers like a pro :haha:. He changes them quicker than I do and with less wipes lol. I end up using half the pack.... I am the one who has more of an issue with poopy diapers, and it's only when poop touches my skin (germaphobe here lol). Other than that, I have no issues with changing poopy diapers! Once you change your own child's diaper just once, it become almost like a natural thing that won't bother you as much.
> 
> Also poopy only really becomes super stinky if/when they are on formula or solids. If you have a EBF baby, the poops smell sweet lol.

Here's hoping my DH becomes like your OH:thumbup:

I'm planning on breastfeeding (already bought a breast pump for e.g. nights where DH and I go out and need to have bottles of milk ready for the babysitter) so that should make things easier on DH if it makes the poop less stinky. Then he can get use to that before having to handle stinky poops, nice easy intro:haha:




blablamana said:


> Mine says he will do it, but if baby has one of those poops that go up the back towards the neck (and everywhere).. he'll just leave it for me haha. I said, 'what if I'm away all day?' "the baby will survive."
> :haha:

And we have another squirmy man:haha: How nice and considerate of your DH to leave it for you:winkwink: Here's hoping he's just being silly like mine and they both step up when baby is actually here though.


----------



## Smille24

My dh will change poopy diapers unless it's the explosive kind lol. He absolutely cannot handle vomit though.


----------



## smileyfaces

My dh is good with poopy nappies thankfully :) but I will still do 99% of them no doubt


----------



## skycastles

My DH handles cat poop duty just fine lol so here's to hoping he'll step up for the baby. Although he didn't come near me once during my vomiting days in first tri, so it could go either way. :haha:


----------



## Blessedbaby

no my DH handles vomit like a pro and I just feel sick when my toddler vomits and wont go near it LOL

so funny though ..

anyways is anyone else's baby's movements sore? like almost they have run out of space? am I just feeling her more coz she might be in a certain position? I have an anterior placenta but I swear it feels and looks like this little girl wants to break out of my tummy ...


----------



## skycastles

wish4baby said:


> Hi!
> Me! I cloth diapered my dd (now 2 years old)...it was great, so planning to go that route again. I'll pick up a few more boy ones, just because I love them, but he'll also wear the pink & girlie stuff - it's under his clothes, no one will see ;)
> 
> I did find CD as a newborn challenging though. My dd was 6 1/2 pounds when she came home and I had about 18 diapers that should of fit her, but there was some leaking/fit issues b/c of her size. Plus, we were using more than 12 per day, so I ended up using disposables until she was about 10 pounds. After that, it was easy - never used a disposable again, and she was potty trained (on her own, thanks to the cloth diapers!) at about 18 months.
> 
> What kind did you get?

Thanks for sharing! You're right, it's going to be under his clothes anyway.. I was refraining from choosing any 'pretty' designs for diaper covers since I'm on team yellow, but I think I will go ahead and pick a couple out now lol.
I have some prefolds in stock because my mom got them for me, but I'm looking to try the pre-fitted and AIOs because I figured that will be the easiest for my DH/ childcare to figure out. 
And I'm also thinking of using the disposables for newborn stage like you did. Though what I bought yesterday was one Grovia Newborn AIO, because I wanted to test how long it might take to dry an AIO diaper - 2hrs on tumble dry low along with some pre-folds and it still wasn't completely dry :nope: 



KatO79 said:


> I'm also planning on cloth diapering, it's such a huge money saver and also much better for the environment! Got the inserts we ordered but still waiting to get the covers (I bought adjusteable ones) in the mail. Had to order it all as it doesn't seem to be a thing in Denmark, you definitely can't get much in the baby stores and have to order them. Although I can hear that DH isn't looking forward to having to change the baby when he won't be able to just throw the diaper out, especially if it's a poopy one :haha:

I'm forced to order most of the brands I want too! Which brands did u get? I'm thinking of ordering the GMD workhorse pre-fitted with the blueberry coveralls or capris. I want to try the blueberry simplex newborn AIOs and bumgenius elemental AIOs too.


----------



## skycastles

Blessedbaby said:


> anyways is anyone else's baby's movements sore? like almost they have run out of space? am I just feeling her more coz she might be in a certain position? I have an anterior placenta but I swear it feels and looks like this little girl wants to break out of my tummy ...

I feel attacked sometimes! Lol. I feel a series of kicks/pushes/punches in 2 or 3 different places at one go, as if it just stretched all out and kneed me in the process. I feel like it's jerking its body around too :growlmad: Other times it stretches out so far it pokes me at the side of my waist and makes me jump!


----------



## KatO79

skycastles we went a bit cheap and ordered 8 Little Bloom covers (plus Little Bloom inserts, a mix of microfiber ones and bamboo ones, about 50 in all) but seems most reviews on them are positive so giving them a try. Couldn't find much else on Ebay anyway:shrug: They don't sell any cloth diapers in this country really although there are a couple of websites to order from but they're _super_ expensive on the Danish sites because of the 25% tax on everything here so wanted to avoid that:wacko: Plus not a wide range of brands to choose from.

Blessed I think at this stage baby is growing faster than the uterus or else it's the other way around:haha: Either way, baby is starting to get cramped in there so think feeling movements like that is normal at this stage. Mine haven't gotten too bad yet but sure it's only a matter of time.


----------



## ajarvis

skycastles said:


> Blessedbaby said:
> 
> 
> anyways is anyone else's baby's movements sore? like almost they have run out of space? am I just feeling her more coz she might be in a certain position? I have an anterior placenta but I swear it feels and looks like this little girl wants to break out of my tummy ...
> 
> I feel attacked sometimes! Lol. I feel a series of kicks/pushes/punches in 2 or 3 different places at one go, as if it just stretched all out and kneed me in the process. I feel like it's jerking its body around too :growlmad: Other times it stretches out so far it pokes me at the side of my waist and makes me jump!Click to expand...

Same here lol. My youngest and I were laying together last night and she was going crazy. Made him laugh like a maniac :p

So I'm 30+3 and am super nauseous. Anyone else? It's super annoying :coffee:


----------



## blablamana

My baby twirls and tumbles around so much lol. Sometimes he kicks me right in my ribs and that REALLY hurts like hell. Sometimes he kicks me near my cervix and that doesn't really hurt, but feels very uncomfortable. Sometimes I see entire limbs moving across my belly, which is also the weirdest feeling ever. 

SO and I had a laugh a couple of nights ago because baby headbutted (or simply 'butted') SO's hand away. SO just laid his hand on there and WHAM massive bump appeared. Baby was like: LEAVE ME ALONE FOR CRYING OUT LOUD. 

Ajarvis: Seems like your baby is nice and snug against your stomach! No nausea for me again thankfully, just awful reflux.


----------



## Smille24

Yep! Mine was up in my ribs earlier and it took my breath away. She is definitely very active compared to my 1st. My dd says she thinks she's on there kicking and screaming "let me out" lol.


----------



## Torz

Hello ladies, nice to see so many October mummies.

I've not posted back for a while. Things are totally crazy over here & not so much in a good way.

I'm 30 weeks now & my baby is already so lazy lol. I don't get many proper movement out of this child. I'm on daily monitoring at the hospital which in itself is very frustrating & I have to have weekly scans. My baby is currently measuring small, on the 10th centile but that does not surprise me as my DS2 was on the 7th. 

What I'm finding most difficult is that my two boys are on the summer holidays from school & I'm having to drag them to the hospital practically every day. We can't venture too far as I always have an appointment. I'm feeling very guilty for them that we can't go on the usual days out that I normally do with them over the summer.

I feel very much like I want this baby out so I know that it's ok & I can get back to some normalcy with my boys but I don't want the pregnancy to end. I love being pregnant, I love feeling the baby inside of me (ironic really that this one moves very little) & I want to savour every day of this pregnancy.

I had my 4d scan on Sunday, it's the first one I've ever had & it was amazing.

We are team :yellow: 

Does anyone think that baby looks like it's cuddling a toy lamb? That's my placenta lol

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v102/SpookyAngel/3rd%20pregnancy/B9445968-9238-4238-82AD-13CC0293F3DC_zpsoivucgxw.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v102/SpookyAngel/3rd%20pregnancy/FDDE6BB5-71D4-410E-AC8E-1E51CA059C19_zpsjnrsqf8k.jpg


----------



## bcos21

Torz said:


> Hello ladies, nice to see so many October mummies.
> 
> I've not posted back for a while. Things are totally crazy over here & not so much in a good way.
> 
> I'm 30 weeks now & my baby is already so lazy lol. I don't get many proper movement out of this child. I'm on daily monitoring at the hospital which in itself is very frustrating & I have to have weekly scans. My baby is currently measuring small, on the 10th centile but that does not surprise me as my DS2 was on the 7th.
> 
> What I'm finding most difficult is that my two boys are on the summer holidays from school & I'm having to drag them to the hospital practically every day. We can't venture too far as I always have an appointment. I'm feeling very guilty for them that we can't go on the usual days out that I normally do with them over the summer.
> 
> I feel very much like I want this baby out so I know that it's ok & I can get back to some normalcy with my boys but I don't want the pregnancy to end. I love being pregnant, I love feeling the baby inside of me (ironic really that this one moves very little) & I want to savour every day of this pregnancy.
> 
> I had my 4d scan on Sunday, it's the first one I've ever had & it was amazing.
> 
> We are team :yellow:
> 
> Does anyone think that baby looks like it's cuddling a toy lamb? That's my placenta lol
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v102/SpookyAngel/3rd%20pregnancy/B9445968-9238-4238-82AD-13CC0293F3DC_zpsoivucgxw.jpg
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v102/SpookyAngel/3rd%20pregnancy/FDDE6BB5-71D4-410E-AC8E-1E51CA059C19_zpsjnrsqf8k.jpg

I TOTALLY see the lamb, how cool!


----------



## TTC1983

27 weeks today and I've just moved over to 3rd Trimester. I'm due on 26th October but have a section booked for 21st October due to having to have a section with my little boy as he was breech and I had previously had a myomectomy.
I seem to be huge compared to my last pregnancy and I'm not sure what size I will be in 3 months!
I have a 4d scan booked for Saturday so I'm looking forward to seeing baby again and hopefully getting the confirmation on gender as we were told at 20 week scan but I can't quite believe we will get a little girl!


----------



## Blessedbaby

yes ladies not all movement hurts but the big ones do ... 

I have my next appointment on Monday and will ask how big she is measuring ... 

Torz so cute and yes I can see the lamb so cool lol

welcome TTC1983 good luck with your scan on Saturday


----------



## KatO79

ajarvis nope no nausea here, just my heartburn getting worse:wacko:

Torz great pics:thumbup: I'd love to get 4D pics but it's just crazy expensive here (there's a 25% tax on everything) so think we'll just prioritise using the money on baby stuff instead since we're missing lots of stuff still. Always great to meet someone else that's Team :yellow: :happydance:

TTC1983 hope your scan goes well and congrats on being Team :pink: :flower:

Blessed hope your appointment goes well on Monday! My next appointment at the midwife is first on August 4th.

AFM still waiting anxiously for my 32 week scan to see if my low-lying placenta has moved up. At my 20 week anomaly scan, they saw it was pretty close to my cervix :wacko: If it hasn't moved, I'll need a planned C-section and I _really_ want to avoid that:nope: Otherwise as said, my heartburn is getting worse, have had a few really bad episodes recently:wacko:


----------



## blablamana

Kat: Wouldn't worry about it too much. Especially since it isn't actually covering your cervix it is way more likely to move upwards rather than move closer to it as your uterus gets bigger. 
I'm sorry about the heartburn, I've been having it so bad that nothing helped anymore and am now currently on medication for it because my esophagus was already damaged (and apparently that's really bad) and it was getting into my lungs at night. Not helping much yet. I hope yours doesn't get that bad, but if it hurts too much be sure to have it checked out. You wouldn't want to have your body damaged and there are many options that don't hurt baby (even though I get it, I really did not want to take any kind of medication, but this was not an option anymore).

Torz: Cute pics! I have my 3d/4d scan on Friday and I can't wait!


----------



## CVR1986

Only just joining this thread but was on the October thread in Pregnant after a loss. 
Im due 13th October with a boy. Struggling to agree on names. Had a list of about 10 but after seeing him on a 4D scan I dont think any suit him.
Im struggling a bit now as Im coming to the end of my 1st year of my midwifery degree and my placement is on post natal ward. Its so bloody hot up there. Im going to ask if I can drop to 2 days a week and make up the hours when I go back after my year off.


----------



## ajarvis

Torz that would be super frustrating. I like being pregnant too, but also am SOOO ready to own my body again! But then it's my last pregnancy so I'm trying not to wish it by too fast. So conflicted :p

Kat I have my appointment to see if my placenta moved August 8th. I'm sure it will have. I had the same thing last time and it had moved by 28 weeks.

Hi CVR! I haven't checked that thread in a while! If it's too hot hopefully they accommodate you. Pregnant ladies run hot anyways lol


----------



## KatO79

blablamana I don't think my heartburn is that bad yet, it's just gotten worse in relation to what it was some weeks ago. Hopefully it won't come to taking meds. I wasn't even much for taking antibiotics around week 9-10 for my UTI even though I was assured they were pregnancy safe ones:wacko: As for my placenta, I'm sure you're right, still I am a bit nervous to hear what the results will be and praying I'm not one of the very, very unlucky few where it hasn't moved. I really want to experience a vaginal birth, especially if this ends up being my only pregnancy/child (given my infertility struggle background).

ajarvis yeah you're probably right that yours will move and mine will too so here's hoping I'm being nervous for no reason:haha: FXed for you! 

As for wishing pregnancy to go by faster, I feel like it's already going too fast:wacko: It took me 2 years, 6 IUIs and 2 IVFs to get pregnant so enjoying it as much as I can in case I don't get to experience it again.

Welcome CVR:flower: I feel you on the name struggle, my DH and I are also having big issues agreeing and we're trying to find 2-3 names for each gender as we're Team :yellow: Hope they can accomodate you at your work!


----------



## Smille24

I'm also not ready for this pregnancy to be over. It took us almost 2.5 yrs to conceive and required help so idk if this will be my last or not. My dh is dead set on another as am I, but idk if I can go through the struggle and all of the RE visits again. Maybe it'll just happen when we're not expecting it. I am however ready for this summer heat to go away. I can handle 80°, but not 90's.


----------



## emicakess

I had my 28 week appointment yesterday, i am measuring 32! She said thats big, but isnt concerning. Anyone else measuring big? I knew i felt huge! :haha:


----------



## FaithyJ

@ajarvis - nausea has come back to me full force! Almost worse than first tri! Ugh...
No heartburn right now, but only bc I've been put on something for it to 
avoid more damage to me.. I hate it, but it's making pregnant life bearable.

AFM, I've got my glucose test Fri, blah.. Feeling light headed and overall funny along with being nauseous.. I can hardly help my SO get anything done at our place for the baby shower. I agreed that we could have it at my place since we've got property, a pond, 4 wheelers, etc.. starting to regret that decision though bc we still have so much we want to get done. We've been here less than a year and with 7 acres it's hard to catch up let alone get extras done. I can't work much more than 20 mins to a half hour in the heat before I have to go inside & drink some cold water with my feet up in front of the fan for equal amount of time :(


----------



## bcos21

I failed my one hour glucose test yesterday, have to take the 3hour one in 3weeks :-( been feeling very uncomfortable the past few days, lots of pressure under my ribs impossible to get comfy already lol. On the bright side, 3d scan Friday!


----------



## Smille24

emicakess said:


> I had my 28 week appointment yesterday, i am measuring 32! She said thats big, but isnt concerning. Anyone else measuring big? I knew i felt huge! :haha:

I was measuring a week ahead 2 appts ago and on target the next. My dr said it's hard to tell without an ultrasound bc the baby could be laying in an awkward position which is what happened to me. I wouldn't be concerned, you may get a different result next time.


----------



## Lollipopbop

I've got my glucose test next Monday, ugh it's so long but hopefully everything's okay. I had my routine appointment with my midwife yesterday and ended up having to go see the midwives at the hospital because my blood pressure was up and she found some protien in my urine sample. Luckily after an hour of monitoring my urine sample was fine and blood pressure went back to normal. They were worried about me having pre eclampsia as I'm high risk because of the twins. I was so scared! I just want this pregnancy to go quickly and smoothly, I won't go past 37 weeks so I haven't got much longer left really, I went to 42 weeks with ds x


----------



## Blessedbaby

welcome CVR

Ajarvis I also cant wait to get my body back into shape and I know this is my last pregnancy and its going so fast Im really trying to cherish it to the fullest ...


----------



## blablamana

emicakess said:


> I had my 28 week appointment yesterday, i am measuring 32! She said thats big, but isnt concerning. Anyone else measuring big? I knew i felt huge! :haha:

At 27 weeks weeks I measured 30 weeks, but they did an ultrasound and luckily the baby measured between 26-27 weeks on all fronts. Very average baby, just a very enthusiastic uterus that is already near the top of my ribcage (from what I can feel now, a week later) :haha:


Good luck with all the glucose tests ladies! I had one a couple of weeks back because my belly was measuring so much higher than expected. Luckily it was 4.0 on an empty stomach and 4.1 2 hours later (they want it here to be lower than 7.8 after two hours and less than 6 on an empty stomach). 
I'm sure you'll all pass! 

Kat: I understand that you are still a bit nervous about it. To be honest, I would be too even though I'm fairly certain yours WILL have moved :hugs:


----------



## KatO79

Faithy GL with your glucose test tomorrow! I can see how it may be challenging to hold a baby shower at your own place. I would of personally opted for having it somewhere else if I was having one (not the tradition in Denmark so won't be having one). I hope you reach to get things done in time!

bcos21 I hope the next test goes better and you pass that one! I've heard of people failing the 1 hour but passing the 3 hour so hopefully that happens for you as well. GL with your scan tomorrow, looking forward to seeing pics!

Lollipopbop hope you pass your test as well! So glad it turned out you don't have Pre-eclampsia!

blablamana thanks, I know I'm being silly so here's hoping we can laugh about it in about 2 weeks:flower:

As for measuring larger, at my last midwife appointment my uterus was measuring on the large side (although still within the normal range) but she didn't seem concerned so I probably also have a uterus on the more enthusiastic side:haha:


----------



## beanzz

I've just moved over! October 27th and team yellow :happydance: I was dreading it but now I'm so excited haha


----------



## Blessedbaby

welcome beanzzz

good luck to all the ladies that have their glucose tests ... im lucky we don't do it here


----------



## Kiwiberry

Blessedbaby said:


> welcome beanzzz
> 
> good luck to all the ladies that have their glucose tests ... im lucky we don't do it here

How come? Do they at least check your sugars? Isn't GD dangerous for the baby especially when undetected?

Failed my 1 hour GD test and now I'm just waiting on the results for my 3-hour GD test.


----------



## Lollipopbop

Where are you from blessed baby? 
I know in England where I am, they only do it if you have a higher risk. I have a higher bmi and having twins so that's why I need the test.

Welcome Beanz! I bet you can't wait to find out what baby is. Team yellow are so strong x


----------



## Smille24

I was worried about my gd test as well, but I passed the 1 hr by a great margin. I was worried bc I have pcos and read that your chance of having gd increases significantly. I guess don't believe everything you read. It is best to watch your carb and sugar intake and stay as active as possible. Many women fail the 1 hr test and pass the 3hr test. Good luck to those who are taking it this week!


----------



## JCh

Wow, glad to see I'm not the only one feeling exhausted. I do have issues with my iron levels which causes a lot of issues and the supplements cause heartburn if I take them every day. Hoping I can figure out a way to balance. 

Also finding sleep is a bit tricky as I end up with back/ hip pain from being on my side.... :( 

I also cannot wait to be done working, I work crazy early 5am-1:30pm and would just love to sleep normal hours again!


----------



## ajarvis

With my midwife nothing is mandatory. It is fairly standard to do the GD test though. I was going to decline since this is baby 3 and it's never even been close to an issue. But she wanted to test my iron anyways which I think is just as important so figured might as well get the draw for GD as well.

Hope your tests go well!


----------



## wish4baby

I have my GD test next week too :) not too concerned since I've never had it before, but I always dread it b/c it tastes so awful lol!

I saw my specialist yesterday (as usual, on Wednesdays)...and it went great! Her words - I'm "remarkably stable" which is really good news. (Thinning lower uterine segment due to 5 previous c/s). The measurement (the wall is only 2.3mm thick) has stayed the same for the last 3 weeks even though baby has grown a lot, and in her words a miracle! 

And, even better - at 27 weeks exactly baby boy is weighing in at 2 pounds, 12 oz and he's at the 95th percentile! 
Thats so exciting to me b/c we know he is coming at 36 weeks or earlier. I have been making sure to eat a ton of protien to increase his size, and it appears to be working (up from the 74th percentile 6 weeks ago!) 

So, I was supposed to get the steroid shots yesterday & today, but she said they mess with glucose levels & I am doing so well, she feels good about pushing them back another week so my GD test won't be affected! Yay! Now, fingers crossed the next measurement stays the same, and we can push the shots again lol!


----------



## bcos21

Thanks kat079! I failed the one hour with my son too but passed the 3 hour. I'm hoping it will be the same this time. Nothing like worrying for 3weeks lol.

Kiwiberry hope you get your results soon! I'm glad our Dr's office does the rest right there. They stick your fingers and give you the results right then. The wait would drive me crazy!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Just received my blood work from my 3 hour GD test yesterday. I did not pass . They're sending in my referral to the diabetic department at the hospital I'll be giving birth at. They said I should receive a phone call to come in and speak to a nutritionist within 24 hours. I am supposed to be monitoring my blood sugar's 4 times a day. Do they give me the tool to monitor my sugars or do I have to buy it myself? I am in the US.

I'm really worried that it's going to turn into full diabetes after this baby is born like it did for my close friend.


----------



## smileyfaces

Sorry for the GD kiwi :hugs:

I had a 2hr glucose test and passed.


----------



## Torz

Good luck ladies with the gtt, I refused to do one.

Wish4baby: good luck with those steroid shots. I had my two a couple of weeks ago & they was very painful. I'd lay down for them if you can, the more relaxed the less painful & they let me rest for a good 30 minutes after to recover.

I had my second growth scan today & baby is currently following the 10the centile line.


----------



## ashknowsbest

kiwi - I was also diagnosed with gestational diabetes. It totally sucks and I understand your concern but try not to worry too much. The first day I was diagnosed I cried all day (I think I even cried the next day, all day!) but eventually I just tried to look at the bright side which is that I will have a healthy diet, which will lead to healthy babies, and after they're born I will have a lot of knowledge about a good diet to pass onto my children. 

Also, most of the time the diabetes goes away after they're born so I would just try and focus on that. Yes, sometimes it happens where it doesn't go away but from what I read it's pretty rare. I know it's scary though :hugs: Did your friend have any pre- existing conditions that would make her more susceptible to it not going away? (i.e overweight, family history of diabetes?) 

As for getting the equipment to check. I purchased it myself but if you wait until your appointment with the dietician I'm sure they will give you a meter that is covered by your insurance (that's what they did with everyone at the GD class I had to go to) or they'll give you a prescription and you'll most likely have to go to the pharmacy and get the meter yourself. 

Best of luck :hugs: If you ever want to just vent I'm here.


----------



## FaithyJ

@Kiwiberry - So sorry to hear you got bad news.. On the plus side, now that you know you can take all precautions to insure you and baby are as healthy as you can be and well taken care of. That's so much better than getting the news as a surprise when there are already problems..

I'm wishing I hadn't agreed to have the shower at our place. Just seemed easier when we were planning it. This way I don't have to drag things from one place to another and I'll be in the comfort of my own home (so I know places to go hide if people get too overbearing lol)

This resurfacing nausea is awful. I spent all morning trying my hardest not to hurl and hold down the water I was able to drink.. ugh


----------



## bcos21

Kiwiberry I'm sorry you're going through this :-( i would wait until you speak to the people and see if your insurance will cover it.. As others have said it's good to know about it now, i understand the frustration though. You'll get through this, it's the home stretch. I have also heard that gd typically goes away shortly after birth.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Thanks ladies. The reason I'm so worried about having it after birth is because it runs in my family :-(. Both my mother and my grandmother have Type 2 diabetes.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Kiwi - my maternal grandmother had type 2 diabetes, and although my mom doesn't have it yet she is not the age that was my grandmother was when she was diagnosed (my grandmother was 55). I don't know if these articles will make you feel any better but they did me. Go ahead and take a read if you want. I also don't know what type of diabetes your mother and grandmother have but if it's type 1 there is almost NO genetic component at all. :hugs: 

I have the same exact concerns you do ... I cannot go on living with this diabetes diet after the babies are born, it's very hard, time consuming, and just plain old boring. (I'm such a foodie and that's something my husband and I really enjoy doing together, trying new foods, some high in sugar, etc.) so I really do understand your concerns. It is a scary thing. 

https://www.healthline.com/health/type-2-diabetes/genetics

https://www.diabetes.org/diabetes-basics/genetics-of-diabetes.html?referrer=https://www.google.com/


----------



## Blessedbaby

so sorry to read about your GD Kiwiberry

Im from South Africa and they only do it here if you high risk and if you have a family history of diabetes

Trying to sleep at night has become a nightmare ... I cannot ever get comfortable no matter how I try and sleep ... my lower back and hips are killing me ... 

I now have 49 days left before my maternity leave starts ... and I have a few things to keep me busy until then hopefully

I have my OBGYN appointment on 1 August, my birthday on 2 August, then its election day on 3 August and also a public holiday, then my son's birthday and our monthly managers committee meeting on 4 August then I have a few days off from 5-12 August and Im planning to sort out all the stuff we no longer use at home and re-arrange my daughter's bedroom ... then we have our recognition function at work on the 19th of August ... I still need to get my stuff for my hospital bag and new mattress for the cot which will most probably be done the last week of August then I can wash all baby's stuff and set it up and pack our bags ... Im also looking at starting Scotlynn in daycare but haven't found a one I like yet ...


----------



## KatO79

Sorry kiwi, I hope it goes away after you've given birth!

Wow Blessed, sounds like you'll be busy next month:wacko:

As for GD testing, in Denmark they don't normally test people either unless you've had GD before or have a family history of diabetes. I fit into neither of those risk factors although I'm pregnant with baby #1. At my monthly appointments, my midwife has me pee in a cup and stick a test strip in it and give it to her so she can see the results (although I can read test strips like that just fine myself). It tests for both glucose and protein. Last time I was normal for both but we'll see at my next appointment on August 4th. I think if you test high on glucose, they send you for a GD test at that point. My guess is because so few develop GD (think I read like 5%?) then they don't want the bother of testing all those women:shrug:


----------



## Blessedbaby

at least the keeping busy is going to make August fly by ... LOL


----------



## blablamana

I'm sorry Kiwi! Don't worry, it will likely be gone soon after birth and from what I know you do have a higher chance of developing diabetes type 2 later in life when you've had GD, but not by a huge margin. Your body is going through so much, it is hard to also watch all the other processes like glucose. It is a lot harder for a pregnant body to process sugar and sometimes that results in GD. It is usually very easy to manage and doesn't have to cause any complications :hugs: 

Blessed: Wow, such a busy month! I'll have a busy month as well, the room will be delivered and I have a lot of work to do before I get laid off (right in time for my maternity leave lol). But not thát busy haha. As you said, sure makes time fly by though!

Here they don't do glucose tests unless your bump is too big, or you are high risk or above the age of 34, I believe. They made me do one because my fundal height is growing very fast. But that's apparently just my body. 
They also checked my iron once at the beginning and two weeks ago, both of which were fine. That's pretty much all they do here. Yeah and take my blood pressure every time. 

How's that going for everyone by the way? Blood pressure? Mine has been consistent between 110-100 over 60-70 the whole pregnancy. I hope it doesn't suddenly spike up or something and stays this way.


----------



## Blessedbaby

mine was high in June when I wrote my exams but after that has been low ... now that Im on medication to regulate my heart's rhythms it has also come down even more ... last reading was 110/76 which my OBGYN said is fine ...


----------



## Lollipopbop

My blood pressure has been fine all the way through 100ish over 60. It did spike at my last appointment which worried my mw about pre eclampsia but the nurses think it wasn't accurate we when I was monitored it was in my normal range every time so that's good. I just want to keep these twins in for atleast another 10 weeks! 

My worst nightmare is something bad happening and I miss my ds first ever day of school but hopefully that won't happen.

How's everyone feeling today? I am just so tired, literally no energy :(


----------



## KatO79

Blessed, that's true:winkwink: My August will be more relaxing. All I have is midwife appointment on the 4th, wedding on the 13th and we're going for vacation on the 14th (1 week in France). Which reminds me I'll have to very soon look into getting my cat taken care of while away. Not sure what'll be best as she's used to going out so would be best at a cattery with an outdoor fenced in area. However she's super shy with new people (having been abused by her previous owner) so makes me want to send her to my ILs but if I do that, they'll let her go out since they often have their back door open on hot days and I'm not sure I want her going out by them - I'd be afraid of her running away and trying to get back to our house:wacko: Unfortunately no one will want to watch her at our house (at least no one we know), especially as we'll be taking the car and public transportation out here stinks.

Ugh and DH needs to talk to the midwives as he forgot about us leaving for vacation on the 14th when we agreed to the childbirth class' dates and our 2nd childbirth class is otherwise on the 16th so don't know what they'll suggest. We can't put off the vacation as DH has already gotten that week cleared at work.

As to BP: I haven't had any BP issues yet - both times I was measured at midwife appointments they were well within normal although I don't remember the numbers:shrug: FXed it continues, along with my glucose and protein being within normal.


----------



## FaithyJ

Sigh... I did my glucose test this morning and already got a message saying I failed :(
and that my iron level is low.. so I get to start an iron supplement and schedule the 3 hr glucose test... yuck


----------



## FaithyJ

Oh, on a cute note. My DH just found out from me today that unless there is a problem, there will be no more ultrasounds.. I asked my OB today during the appt and she said yeah, unless something is wrong, no more baby pics.. unless we want to schedule an elective u/s which we will have to pay for.. I asked how much, bc I'm a cheapskate, and she said $100.. So my DH said schedule it please lol... so we will be getting a 3D u/s on Aug 29, just a few days before my bday... 
He was very perturbed that now that the baby looks like a baby, we won't get to see it anymore lol


----------



## MissCassie

I did my 2hr glucose test on tuesday and found out yesterday that i failed the test so i now have gestational diabetes


----------



## KatO79

Faithy and Cassie, sorry about failing your tests:hugs: 

Faithy I hope you pass the next one though! But very cute of your DH that he wants to see more scan pics! 

Cassie I hope you manage to control it through diet and exercise and won't need meds.


----------



## bcos21

So sorry you girls failed the glucose test! Hugs. another 3 weeks until I find out if im joining you


----------



## KatO79

So DH and I did some more shopping Saturday:


----------



## KatO79

Also bought these:





Think DH wantts to hold out on buying more clothes until we see what his parents have lying around. Apparently they have some of the clothes that DH's older brother used for his 2 kids. Hopefully we can find some unisex stuff but we'll probably just take whatever they have and see what we need once baby is here and we know the gender.


----------



## hopefullys

Ive had my glucose test today so should find out in 2 days fingers crossed I pass! Have not had any symptoms just was low in iron x


----------



## bjl1981

emicakess said:


> I had my 28 week appointment yesterday, i am measuring 32! She said thats big, but isnt concerning. Anyone else measuring big? I knew i felt huge! :haha:

Hey Emicakes, I had my 28 week appt and was measuring 35! she arranged for me to go have a scan to check if it was baby or water. Sonographer said I was still above the 90th percentile, but not as huge as tape measure was suggesting. My DS2 was born at 38 wks and on the 95th percentile, so I'm expecting a big baby!

People keep asking if I'm having twins, or if my dates are wrong, which is really annoying!


----------



## FaithyJ

@MissCassie - I'm sorry to hear that. Hopefully you can control without the need for medication and that the issue resolves itself once you have your little bundle in your arms!


----------



## ClandestineTX

I just got back from two weeks away and it seems everyone I know has moved here, so I hope it's OK I tag along. I'm 30+3 today with our first baby boy, EDD Oct 7th. We went through 3.5 years of infertility to get here, so I'm super happy to have a very active baby - no rush for this to be over and also, we are hoping we can pull this off a second time (but without 3.5 years to get there). For those who weren't on the other thread, I'm still planning to work until I can't, still exercising daily, finally bought a few things - otherwise have a big list of things. I am finished with one blanket and partially through a second, Hubster is supposed to start the crib this weekend (though I will honestly order a baby box online if baby boy shows up before it's done). I am going to start online birth classes this weekend, bought some books that looked very helpful also. 

We do Thanksgiving for ourselves and any friends or family that are around, so that won't change. We don't celebrate Christmas as we are atheists. I'm applying to change jobs, so I expect we will be moving around Nov/ Dec/ Jan - part of why I'm not looking to buy too much - I'm also a cheap, hardcore minimalist so having less always makes me happier. We are planning on doing whatever we have to do make nursing and cloth diapering work, mostly because it's cheap! I'm glad to see there are some others on here who have been successful with those previously! 

As far as GD testing, I failed the one hour by FOUR points. They did a two hour because I barely failed the first and the one hour number was really out, but the fasting and two hour were normal. I was given the option of a diagnosis or a three hour test and went to the maternal fetal medicine specialist I already see for hypothyroidism and advanced age and he had me monitor four times a day for two weeks and I just submitted the data today - I have been on a low carb diet for many years, which apparently skews the screening test results, my constant monitoring was damn near perfect, so will see what he says. I did have to buy a monitor and test strips, but for US ladies with insurance - generally the insurance will pay for it, but you need a prescription with a diagnosis before you buy - mine is 80% covered that way! 

@ashknowsbest: what's the diet they have you on?

As for BP, mine has always been great - less than 120 over less than 80 every time.

Because of the hypothyroidism, I get an ultrasound every month to check for growth, thankfully, my medication has not had to be changed and his growth has been great/ a little ahead on length (not surprising as we aren't short people).

Whew! And I just caught up on all 16 pages here!


----------



## wish4baby

Hi!

I have my glucose test the day after tomorrow! Fingers crossed xx I seriously have enough going on this pregnancy, I dont think I can handle another!!

So, question - what exactly are the problems caused by GD? Just a bigger baby??? Or does it cause other problems too? A friend of mine (with GD & Pre-E) had her baby at 35 weeks, and weight was nearly 10 pounds (wow!) but baby needed a feeding tube, IV, breathing assistance, and a lengthy NICU stay (had steroid shots too).

I am asking b/c my Drs are talking about delivering my baby around 34 weeks - different issues - and they said my baby boy should have minimal problems, if any, at that age after the steroids, but now I'm not so sure :( hoping my friends other complications had some impact...

Just a side note, I will fight for every extra day they'll give him in the womb :D


----------



## ashknowsbest

cassie - I'm sorry to hear you failed your GD test. It totally sucks, I've been there. Its been about 3 weeks since I got my diagnosis and I'm feeling a little bit better about it but it definitely puts a damper on things for a while. Anyways, a little interesting piece of information. Someone told me that their dietician actually mentioned that a majority of her patients who went through IVF have GD so there may be a correlation there. Not sure that's an consolation but I thought it was really interesting either way. 

Clan - I'm on a low carb diet. The babies still need carbs for growth/energy so it's really important to still eat them but they want multi-grain/whole grain carbs, not white carbs. I'm also on a limitation for carbs so ... for breakfast I'm allowed 30g of carbs (and they want me to come as close as possible to that), 45g for lunch and dinner, and 3 snacks (one in between breakfast and lunch, one in between lunch and dinner, and one after dinner) and those snacks can be between 15-30g. It is SUCH a pain to monitor and measure out everything but since I started on the diet my numbers have been great. Every once in a while I will get a little bit higher of a result but the dietician said there is variance based on which finger you use (which I found to be true! For fun I took it twice one morning and on one finger I got a completely different number than I did on another finger). The other thing they want me to do is mix foods. So, don't eat all sugar, if you're going to have a banana or fruit they want you to mix in high fiber items, carbs, or protein (this way your body metabolizes the sugar more slowly avoiding a sugar spike!) 

As much of a pain as all of it has become it has also been extremely informative. I used to sit down and just have a fruit salad and now I realize even without GD that's really not the greatest decision. Anyways, hope this helps! Oh and one more thing, about your numbers, I know each doctor is different and I'm not saying your doctor is wrong but my dietician and OB want my numbers (and everyone else who attended the GD class) to be under 130 1 hour after eating. Anyways, best of luck! 

wish - I don't want to make assumptions but I have to say that if she had a 10 lb baby maybe she didn't manage her blood sugar well enough? Just a thought. I know that when I took my GD class they actually told us that as long as your GD is under control you're not likely to have a larger than average baby (unless they run in your family of course).

The only things I was told about in my GD class that can happen to children born when their mothers have GD is heavy weight, they could experience birth injuries (just from being so big and having to make it through the birthing canal), low blood sugar at birth (they fix this and monitor with sugar water until their bodies take over), and jaundice (which they can get even without GD). I think the scariest thing is when it's not managed well. I'm sure your baby boy will be fine and yes anything over 34 weeks you can get would be amazing!


----------



## Blessedbaby

sorry to hear you failed your test FaithyJ and MissCassie ... 

welcome Clandestine ...

AFM: I had my 30 week appointment yesterday according to my OBGYN even though Im only 29.5weeks LOL ... anyways all is well just my rapid weight gain (2kg in 3 weeks) she is concerned about as well as my BP being borderline ... Im seeing her at 33weeks, 36 weeks and then my last appointment will be at 38 weeks ... cant believe I only have 3 appointments left ... my little girl already weighs 1.41kg ... today is my birthday and I have no energy or oomph to do anything ... my DH asked me if I would like to go for dinner tonight but I just feel like going home and slipping into my pj's LOL I hope it changes throughout the day as I didn't sleep well at all ...


----------



## KatO79

Clandestine nice to see you here as well:flower:

wish GL with your test, FXed!

ash interesting about IVF patients often getting GD, here's hoping I continue to dodge that bullet though:wacko:

Blessed Happy Birthday:cake::dance::yipee::headspin: Glad your appointment went well other than the weight gain and BP - hope that they won't be anything serious to worry about though. I know what you mean, counting my appoinment on Thursday, I only have 3 left as well (1 at 29-30 weeks on Thursday, 1 at 36 weeks on September 15th and the last one at 39 weeks on October 6th which is 3 days before my EDD:wacko:). If you're not much into going out, maybe you can order some yummy take-away food from your favorite place? That's what I would do:winkwink:

AFM sleep seems to be a bit mixed, some nights are ok but others are bad. Although some of those bad nights could also be because DH is making me watch "Stranger Things" and I generally don't do well with horror stuff:wacko: I still remember when I was younger having nightmares for weeks after seeing that Stephen King "It" miniseries. Luckily we're only missing 1 more episode.


----------



## Blessedbaby

I think I might opt for that Kat ... will see ...

gosh im not a horror movie fan myself


----------



## KatO79

The worst thing is it isn't even a movie, it's a _series of 8 episodes_:dohh: So the torture has been spread out. It makes it hard to sleep afterwards as while I'm trying to fall asleep and every time I have to get up and pee during the night, it's like I can see the monster. So silly (especially for a 37 year old woman!) but typical reaction for me to seeing a horror film/series:nope:


----------



## Blessedbaby

oh yes I would be so scared to go pee LOL and I pee up to 6 times a night


----------



## KatO79

Glad to hear I'm not the only adult woman to have that reaction to horror stuff! My DH thinks it's pretty funny though :wacko: He was teasing me last night that maybe we should see an episode _right_ before going to bed, evil man:nope: Not that it makes much difference really.


----------



## FaithyJ

@Blessed - Happy Birthday Momma!!

@Clan - Welcome! So glad you found us :happydance:

@Kat - lol, scared of the boogeyman in the loo? :winkwink: jk... I totally get it.. I live in the country and have a hard time walking to the barn after an episode of The Walking Dead lol


----------



## ClandestineTX

@ash: I am actually a "not-that-kind-of-doctor" - I have a phd in biological/ medical science. Everything you said about consequences of untreated GD is completely correct! The extra one is that if one of our glucose levels were to be too high, it would also put unnecessary stress on our baby(s) pancreatic function/ insulin output, which makes them larger but also makes them more likely to have their own metabolic problems. In my case, not pregnant, we knew I had insulin resistance (like for years). It doesn't seem like that has changed (or gotten worse as a consequence of my pregnancy). I can literally eat bread and french fries and ice cream and my glucose levels don't even exceed 120 at 1 hour and are back to baseline at 2 hours - EXCEPT for sweet baked goods. The four measurements out of range in the two weeks of trial monitoring were due to pancakes, a large cookie, birthday cake, and apple strudel. And that was vacation/ birthday eating, I usually don't eat a lot of carbs. And any carb is a sugar and vice versa. 

For anyone trying to control glucose levels - check out the glycemic index - the lower something is on that scale, the lower the effect on glucose levels. Generally, the only thing I indulge with is ice cream (portioned into a 1 cup dessert bowl and usually mixed with melted peanut butter, because the fat and protein delays the effect of glucose... LOL... and it's magical). 

@blessedbaby: regarding your weight - are you retaining water? I know you aren't in summer there, but for me - the heat has caused quite a bit of fluctuation here! 

@Kat: I LOVE HORROR MOVIES. Especially It! 

@FaithyJ: thanks!!! 

And I think I'm going to hire a birth assistant/ doula. Has anyone else looked into using one or used one previously?


----------



## wish4baby

Oh my gosh, we just finished Stranger Things!! It was SO good, and I am not a fan of horror stuff...but I love 80's cult movies so I just had to watch it lol 

Well, I downed the glucose crap this AM, I should have the results tomorrow or Friday. 
And then I got the first (of 2) steroid shots. I was so nervous because I heard such bad things but it went OK. It burned, but I feel fine now :) 

I am feeling super accomplished because my 4 oldest kids now have all their new school clothes & shoes, everything is hung, folded, organized AND we are completely done buying clothes for baby!! 
Next week we'll do school supplies, hair cuts and the baby car seat...


Clandestine - I haven't used a doula, but I wish I had all those years ago. Probably wouldn't of ended up with a c/s! I hope you find what you are looking for!

Ash- I talked to my Dr. about my friends baby / complications and she said it was definitely unusual, and agreed that her blood sugars must of been very out of whack & that there probably were other circumstances causing all the issues. She thought it was unlikely that it was just due to "prematurity" since baby was 35 weeks with steroids.


----------



## Smille24

I just got all of my dd's school clothes this week too and next week I'll go for school supplies. My dd is extremely picky with clothes so it was very exhausting. I cannot believe she's starting 2nd grade!

I had a dr appt today and I gained 2 lbs in just 2 weeks. I was nervous that it may have been too much, but my dr was really happy that I gained something. I've only gained 4 lbs total which is great. Baby's HB was 137. I can't believe next month I'll be starting weekly visits already. It's gone so fast and I cannot wait to hold her.

Is anyone else suffering from RLS? It started this week and I wake up multiple times a night due to discomfort.


----------



## KatO79

wish so funny we've both seen it although don't share your enthusiasm for it as I don't do well with horror stuff myself. FXed for your test results!

Smile glad your appointment went well. So crazy you guys get weekly midwife appointments. Here they give you one at 30 weeks, 36 weeks and 39 weeks so not weekly at all. As for RLS nope, don't know if it's because of all the supplements/vitamins I'm taking though:shrug:

AFM I'm going to my 30 week midwife appointment a bit later today and hoping this will be my steady midwife (I'm supposed to get a steady one but because we moved when I was about 12 weeks along, it seems to be problematic for the municipality to find one). If not, I'm going to complain because I've now seen 2 different ones and the 2nd was was even a temp:wacko: Going to ask the midwife today what to do as DH and I take off for vacation on the 14th and the 2nd childbirth class (on breastfeeding) is on the 16th. So either we need to drop it which I'm loathe to do or I'm hoping she offers I can hop on to another class. We'll see. Going to get a hair cut afterwards as I want to look nice for that wedding we're going to on the 13th.


----------



## hopefullys

Had my gtt diabetes test results n they was fine n so was my bloods. I'm measuring a week over so going back in 2 weeks time n if still measuring big she will send me for a growth scan! Everything else looking fine. Has anyone had really achey legs n feet? Its really uncomfortable n all over in m bones! X


----------



## Blessedbaby

good luck Kat

awesome news hopefullys


----------



## blablamana

Good luck Kat, I hope you get your steady midwife :) 

Hopefully: happy that your test results were fine! 

Smille: Nope, not yet. But my hips are starting to hurt during the night despite me using a pillow between my legs and everything.


----------



## Smille24

Bla- I've been using a pillow too but it doesn't help.


----------



## KatO79

So just got back and everything is looking good. My BP is normal, the glucose and protein levels in my urine are normal, uterus is again measuring a little bit ahead and baby's heartbeat was fine:happydance: Funny thing is baby is already head down with his/her butt up and a bit towards my left:confused: The midwife feels that if baby is head down, then it means that my placenta has most likely moved up so that's good:thumbup: Got a new day for that breastfeeding class which is also good, don't want to miss that as I'm planning on breastfeeding. The bad news was I got another temp, a vacation temp:growlmad: So only 2 more appointments and at this point, it doesn't matter much anymore:shrug: I'm just a bit annoyed that I never had a steady midwife from the get go.


----------



## Blessedbaby

glad your appointment went well Kat ... sorry about not getting a steady MW that totally sucks man


----------



## Smille24

Kat- at first, I was switched around between my dr and cpn. The cpn would give contradictory info from what the dr said. It was really annoying and one appt I left terrified. The cpn said I was measuring a week ahead and my baby was going to be huge. Then said I'm high risk for gd bc the baby is measuring ahead. It turned out she was just laying in a weird position. I was really frustrated so I completely understand about not having a steady mw. The cpn moved offices and now I only see my dr from here on out.


----------



## KatO79

Smile wow that's just crappy of them to give conflicting info. Although in my case they aren't giving conflicting info, it just feels like I have to "start from scratch" at every appointment because I don't have a personal relationship with 1 midwife. Plus I'm a bit shy so I hate having to meet a new one each time, I'd have preferred to have had the same midwife from the start that I could've developed a more personal relationship with. The worst by far is the last 2 have even been temps so not even midwives I'd have any chance of seeing when I do go into labor. They've all been nice enough although I wish the 1st one I saw could've been my steady one as I _really_ liked her and we hit it off really quickly. I just don't get why the municipality has had such a tough time of finding _one_ midwife for me, you'd think the midwives at the place I go to close to the hospital would gradually get openings as people give birth to their babies and it'd be easy to find someone :nope:


----------



## ClandestineTX

The only achey thing I have going on is the separation of the joint in the middle of the pubic bone - it's uncomfortable, but not unbearable and normal, per midwife on Tuesday. I found that long periods of sitting, especially at uneven angles aggravate it and moving tends to make it less irritating (so does sex, LOL). I have been fortunate that sleeping flat on my back has never been a problem and has been OK'd by my docs and midwives, as that seems to be the best for it as well. Even short periods of time on one side or the other makes it unhappy! 

@Kat: we are measuring a teensy bit ahead too, which I'm mostly OK with (I REALLY want an October baby, as my anniversary is also in October). Both my parents have mid-late-Sept birthdays. And my favorite doula so far - we cannot meet until next Friday - is from Denmark (she's actually visiting family there now, which is why we can't meet her until next week). We've exchanged emails with a little chatting and her company has intro videos that seem like she'd be a great fit for us.

@smile: have they assessed growth by tape measure outside or by U/S? I get growth checks via U/S constantly due to my hypothyroidism, so we knew by 18 weeks he was a little "ahead" in height... I'm still skeptical, as Hubster is almost 6'2" (almost 188 cm).


----------



## Smille24

Clandestine- I meant to ask about sleeping on my back at yesterday's appt and forgot. I've read there is a risk as it can cut off oxygen to the baby, but I want a drs opinion. 

As for measurement, they've only used a tape measure so far. I'm measuring on time, but that one appt I was measuring ahead. I should be getting a growth scan here around 36 wks.


----------



## FaithyJ

@Clan - My anniversary is in Oct as well! I'm glad to hear your doc said sleeping on your back is ok bc I keep forgetting to ask and that is the way I wake up every morning.. I have no idea when I roll over that way tho as I start out on my left side.

AFM - I got the call this morning telling me my numbers were high on my hr 1 and hr 3 draw. So it's been decided that I do have GD. :( I have an appt with the nurse practitioner tomorrow to find out what I have to do about it.. 
The news has me really depressed. I know I'm a bit overweight, but I've never had this before and I've got 4 other children (by my 1st marriage). This is my DH's first baby and he's decided it should be our last. We were both on the fence about whether we wanted another or not anyway, but I hate having the decision made for me (why my body can't just do what it's supposed to do the way it's supposed to do it).. He said this has just been too hard on me, he hates to see me go through all the pain and stress that we've had this pregnancy & he doesn't want to risk my health bc I'm the most important thing to him. He's so sweet & I feel like I'm failing him by not being able to just carry our girl without all these problems, and I really had hopes to try again for a boy. He is amazing to my girls, I know he will be equally amazing to this girl and I just wanted to be able to give him a son.. 
Sigh.. sorry for the long post :shy:


----------



## ClandestineTX

@smile: the biggest issue is the return blood flow vessel in the back and I was told by the OB that oversees the certified nurse midwives that do my regular stuff that if that was being compressed, you would know within minutes (light headed, dizziness, etc.) and that was confirmed by the maternal fetal medicine specialist I see for my hypothyroidism and "advanced maternal age" - neither the OB nor the MFM specialist said anything about placental concerns. I slept flat on my back pre-pregnancy and continue to do so - he's been bouncing around all day long, so I'm sure he's fine in there! Coincidentally, I do have an anterior placenta (in the front of the uterus versus the back), but that wasn't even mentioned when they said if it felt fine to me that it was OK. I would definitely check with your doctor just to be on the safe side, I'm glad I did or else I'd be terribly uncomfortable otherwise! 

@FaithyJ: GDM is caused by insulin resistance from hormones that come from your placenta - not from you or anything you did or didn't do! You do get more susceptible to having it with older age, but as long as it's well managed don't let it worry you or get your down! Follow their advice for diet, exercise, and monitoring (medication, if necessary) and you should be fine!


----------



## Smille24

I've always been a stomach sleeper, but laying in bed on my back feels much more comfortable than my side due to hip pain and rls. I have an appt in 2 wks and I'll definitely ask bc I'm not getting enough sleep.

Faithy- I'm so sorry about the gd test. As the pp said, it's not always something you can control. You can be the most fit person and healthiest eater and still get it. Sometimes they just put you on a monitored diet without meds.


----------



## wish4baby

Cland - I have that achey feeling in the front of my pubic bone too. Most days it's fine, but if I sit too long in the car or on a hard seat, I am in a lot of pain by night time. I have to sleep on my side now (up until a week ago or so, I always ended up on my back, I am definitely a back sleeper!). Now if I roll over, I wake up because it gets hard to breathe. 
Baby is right at 3 pounds now, more than the 97 percentile, so it must be due to his size lol. I use a pillow b/w my knees when I side sleep, but it doesn't seem to help much on very painful days! 

Smille- my dr has never used a tape measure, but I bet I measure way ahead lol! My womb is literally under my sternum...and I'm nearly 5'10" 
They measure by ultrasound since I see a specialist, and my boy is huge! Good since he'll be coming early.

Faith - I'm so sorry! Please don't feel bad, as the others said, it's not something you did. 

AFM - I must of jinxed myself because I got the call that I failed my 1 hr by 4 points! Ugh. Must be because of the bed rest (modified), I read lower activity can make blood sugars higher. I am normally really active. I go back for the 3 hr on the 15th, they're trying to let the steroids get out of my system before the next test. 
I also read that babies born to GD moms take longer for lungs to mature...could be concern for those like me, who expect baby prior to 37 weeks :(

I also am severely anemic, apparently. I'm on high dose iron now in addition to regular prenatals and an increase in protien, water and iron rich foods.

And, I spoke too soon on the steroids. The actual shot was fine, burned a little, but nothing major. I was normal for about 12 hrs, then bam - I was jittery, sweating, anxious, mind racing, couldn't sleep (literally couldn't shut my eyes all night long), flushed face. It was like I took 10X diet pills! 
I went for shot number 2 this AM & when my mom came over to watch my 2y/o, she seriously wouldn't let me drive lol! My dr took one look at me & laughed, she said, try some Benadryl! Hoping that helps me rest some tonight.

Anyways, Faith, I can totally relate. I am really feeling like I am failing b/c of all these issues, but I can just do my best daily. It's new to me since I've done this 5 times previously with no issues really...(only Pre-E with my first at 37 weeks). Fingers crossed for healthy pregnancies!


----------



## FaithyJ

@wish - Right! Ugh... first I had kidney issues, then gall bladder (which they then found lesions on my liver while looking at my gallbladder) and now GD.. I've never had much more than a uti with any of my other 4 pregnancies.. I guess this just comes with the territory of having had a few already and getting older.. fun fun

Here's to hoping it gets a bit smoother for us on the rest of this journey!


----------



## Blessedbaby

Faithy and Wish sorry about failing your GD tests and all the complications you ladies have had ... I hope the next few weeks is smoother for you

Last night I had period pains and my DH was worried all night about me going into labour ... I drank some water and went to bed real early and I feel fine this morning ...


----------



## KatO79

ClandestineTX said:


> @Kat: we are measuring a teensy bit ahead too, which I'm mostly OK with (I REALLY want an October baby, as my anniversary is also in October). Both my parents have mid-late-Sept birthdays. And my favorite doula so far - we cannot meet until next Friday - is from Denmark (she's actually visiting family there now, which is why we can't meet her until next week). We've exchanged emails with a little chatting and her company has intro videos that seem like she'd be a great fit for us.

Funny coincidence she's from Denmark! As for October birhdays it doesn't really matter much in that sense to me. Almost all of DH's family have birthdays between and including April and June so we're glad that we're avoiding high season for birthdays and that July/August was avoided as his family always go on vacations those months. DH and I just want baby to stay put until he/she is ready to come out!

So sorry Faithy and wish, hope that you both can manage it with diet and exercise:hugs:

Blessed here's hoping it was just growing pains and nothing bad:flower: I've heard that dehydration can also cause uterine contractions, don't know if you may have been dehydrated?

AFM taking my cat to the vet to get her yearly vaccinations today:wacko: She's going to hate me for a couple of hours afterwards:nope:


----------



## Blessedbaby

could be possible Kat its winter here Im really struggling to drink water ...


----------



## KatO79

Blessed, maybe try drinking fruity water, like add fruit to the water to give it taste? You can also buy bottled water with fruit taste but that can get expensive which is why I rarely do it. I sometimes have issues drinking water as I'm tired of water but I always manage to force some down.

AFM total embarrassment at the vet:dohh: It was lucky I had put a disposeable puppy training pad in the carrier (due to past bad experiences with my cat either peeing or pooping in the carrier) as my cat had peed in it (all of it luckily had landed on the pad). Then when the vet took her out to weigh her, it turns out she'd pooped too which landed on the weight:dohh: Great first impression but otherwise vet appointment went well although she'll need her teeth cleaned up so scheduled for her teeth to be checked more thoroughly next month (so we know how much it'll cost and be prepared) since we won't have the time before due to us going on vacation. Which worked out perfect as their cat teeth expert comes back from vacation in September.


----------



## Lollipopbop

I'm trying to be better with drinking water. I really struggle unless it's ice cold so I'm just keeping a supply in the fridge constantly and trying to avoid fizzy stuff. 

Any one having cravings? I haven't really had any this pregnancy. I remember really wanting ice lollies and slush puppies with my son.

Also - we just finished watching stranger things too. I loved it! X


----------



## Blessedbaby

I don't think drinking water is an issue I think coz its cold I tend to not drink water and go for tea instead ... will try and drink warm water ...

my main craving has been avo .. that's it though ... and I had aversions to it in my previous pregnancy


----------



## KatO79

Lollipopbop good you're trying to avoid soda! I'm trying as well but always have 3-4 cans (mostly Coke or Pepsi) during the weekend so trying to see it as a weekend treat thing. I rarely drink soda other than that though. No real cravings which is weird. I think "Stranger Things" was pretty good, I just can't watch horror because I never sleep well for a week or two after:wacko: Which is why I preferably avoid that genre, no matter how good the movie/series may be.

Blessed yeah warm water might help, maybe with some lemon in it to give it flavor? It's summer here so I'm more into cold water right now.


----------



## Lollipopbop

I'm trying to avoid them but I haven't been able to cut soda out. I generally drink coke zero. All in moderation I guess.

I'm a big Baby with horror stuff too but aliens aren't so scary for me but I do agree about IT, absolutely terrified me as a kid.

Blessed, avo? Is that avocado or am I being silly haha? X


----------



## blablamana

I've mainly had aversions, I hate the smell of coffee + taste (used to be a big fan). Hate the crap out of lettuce and cucumber (daily staple for me normally). Hate everything with noodles. Used to eat a lot of hummus, can't stand the consistency. Etc etc etc. 

Only thing i've loved throughout my pregnancy is baked potatoes lol. And around 5 months pregnant I had a sudden love for mcDonald's fries even though I usually hate them and we never go there.

lolli: IT was the very first horror film I ever saw and I was ten years old. Was terrified for years to take showers etc and would always just cower in one corner for the duration of the shower :") Now I can watch anything without ever getting scared though, so I guess it worked out. Nothing fazes me anymore :haha:


----------



## Smille24

I drink a lot of water. I cut pop out in Nov and I rarely indulge. 

I haven't had many cravings this pregnancy. At first it was strawberries, but now I don't need to have anything. With my dd, I craved yellow mustard and jalapeños and ate them on everything. It was gross.


----------



## KatO79

Lollipopbop oy I've been completely avoiding any light/zero sodas as I heard the articficial sweeteners may be bad for baby and has even been suspected of causing MCs. So sticking to the full-fat versions.

blablamana so funny you're craving potatoes! I'm glad I'm not craving McD though, when I ate meat I thought that their burgers were just barely edible and prefered Burger King. Although went pescetarian in 2012 so no more burgers for me unless it's a fish or veggie burger:thumbup: Sounds like we had a similiar reaction to "It", ugh I don't know why I saw it, it really did a number on me for months:wacko:

Smile kudos on being able to cut soda out, I haven't been able to entirely although I've cut way down. Coke/Pepsi is a bit of a weakness for me:blush: We only buy it in cans so I at least don't end up sitting there and drinking glasses and glasses of it which is easy to do, especially if DH and I are watching a film :dohh: It also helps DH to avoid the same issue and think it's helped him lose some weight over the months:thumbup: Ugh mustard and jalapenos, not the huge mustard fan and find jalapenos too spicy (although I do eat Indian food but only at max medium strength) so the combo is extra gross to me:haha: I couldn't eat spicy food for my 1st trimester and the start of my 2nd trimester as it made me sick :sick: Now no problems though!


----------



## blablamana

Kat: How cool that you are pescatarian! I've been a vegetarian since 10 years old, so I usually just go for the fries (I think the veggie burger is pretty gross, at least the one they have here!). I've never had their actual burgers, or any burger actually so I don't even know how that tastes haha. I was such a picky eater as a kid, I only liked vegetables and therefore hardly have any idea how meat/fish even tastes :haha: And yes, can't seem to get enough of potatoes, just plain old potatoes. Don't even want anything with it haha.

In terms of soda, SO and I were big Coke Zero drinkers. He still is, in fact it is all he drinks. But luckily Cola is also one of my aversions so I don't get near it :haha: SO is very happy about that, more for him!
I've just been drinking carbonated water mostly, and Rooibos tea. 
And before bed I drink half a litre of cold water (which makes me get up to pee multiple times a night, but I want to stay hydrated at all times lol. Bit over the top but hey)


----------



## KatO79

blablamana said:


> Kat: How cool that you are pescatarian! I've been a vegetarian since 10 years old, so I usually just go for the fries (I think the veggie burger is pretty gross, at least the one they have here!). I've never had their actual burgers, or any burger actually so I don't even know how that tastes haha. I was such a picky eater as a kid, I only liked vegetables and therefore hardly have any idea how meat/fish even tastes :haha: And yes, can't seem to get enough of potatoes, just plain old potatoes. Don't even want anything with it haha.


Yeah I first started in 2012, actually during DH's and I's England vacation with his parents no less:dohh: I'd been considering it for years and years though so it wasn't a rash decision. Needless to say, his parents weren't thrilled partly due to the timing but also because I don't think they get it. I know it worried my MIL when I did get pregnant that it would affect the baby which is nuts as I eat fish 3-4 times a week and any vegetarian dishes I have there's always a source of protein e.g. beans. As for McD burgers, you aren't missing out on anything, they're not very good :winkwink::haha: Although I know DH's 11 year old nephew would disagree with me completely as he *loves* McD:dohh: I was never a picky eater though, my parents where into going to restaurants often so I started eating snails at the French place we often went to when I was like 8-9 years old. Think I was curious one night and asked my Dad if I could try one and he said sure. I was always encouraged to try stuff, my parents would _never_ tell me they didn't think I'd like it, they'd just let me try it and see what happens. I think my main hate food item was liver but being pescetarian now, I avoid having to eat it:thumbup: Think I only miss duck really, that was one of my favorite meat items. Luckily I can get pretty good mock duck here so eat that occasionally.


----------



## ClandestineTX

I drink 1-2 cups of coffee per day and otherwise, just room temperature filtered water. We have very hard water here, so I run the tap water through a filtered pitcher and it's great! 

I eat all the food groups, only limit cheap (highly reactive/ available carbs). 

Just heard back from the specialist's nurse... they want me to do a second two week's worth of four times a day glucose testing (fasting and 2-hours post breakfast, lunch, and dinner) and if the levels look as good as they did while I was on vacation (eating tons of crap I never eat at home), then I will only be testing fasting each day only. I see him Friday of next week, hoping if I take one week's worth of data he will let me off early. I honestly live off protein and vegetables with a small amount of carbs (all bread and ice cream when I do eat them).


----------



## Smille24

To this day, it makes me ill thinking about old cravings lol. I can't do spicy food anymore. For this pregnancy, up until the 2nd tri, just looking at red meat made me ill and Mexican food was out of the question. Just the smell made my stomach turn. Basically we ate chicken every day.

As for cutting out pop, it was the best decision I ever made. I lost 20lbs b4 getting pregnant. It was definitely hard to do, but now it's not something I'm drawn to.

Bla- I drink a bottle of water b4 bed and I pay for it lol. I get super thirsty at night.


----------



## hopefullys

I've had lots of like period pains tonight. Really achey n quite strong. I hope its just growing n goes away im only 30 weeks. Its right in my pelvis in both sides like by my groins. Im trying to drink lots of water x


----------



## ashknowsbest

hope - minus the cramps that sort of sounds like PGP (pelvic girdle pain). I've been having that for about 2-3 weeks and it causes pain in the groin area sort of where my legs attach but on the inside of my legs. I had period pains a few weeks ago and when I went to urgent care they told me that period cramps are actually normal in the 3rd trimester but if you find that they're not going away after drinking a lot of water, resting, etc. then you should call your OB or go to the hospital just to be safe.


----------



## hopefullys

Thanks ash - there not there at the mo so hoping they stay away. They seem to come on later in the day n evening but was quite strong last night n uncomfortable so if they carry on I will ring up just to be safe x


----------



## KatO79

Clandestine good luck with your testing, FXed it goes well:flower:

hopefullys I'm thinking it's most likely growing pains however they usually get better when you're hydrated. I've found when I haven't had enough water, they get a bit worse. 

AFM my DH seems to be behaving like a bit of an a**hole these days:nope: I think he's stressed at work and it sounds like there's a lot going on so think that's why, just hate that he takes it out on me. E.g. last night we were watching a movie after dinner ("Red Dragon" for the 2nd or 3rd time ever) and he kept falling asleep. I left him alone since he lately gets mad when I wake him up except for when he fell asleep with a beer bottle and was about to spill it all over himself and the sofa so had to wake him there. He woke up at one point asking about a plot point (why the murderer is being called the "Tooth Fairy") so I answered him. He then got pretty nasty and said that what I told him was BS and that they never mentioned anything about his teeth. I told him that they mentioned it while he was sleeping so how would he know, I admit I got a bit snippy because he was being mean about it. I can't even critcise him just a bit, sets him off too. Geez I hope that things soon get less busy at his job because it's making him a pain sometimes:nope:


----------



## ashknowsbest

kat - You and your husband and your life are going through a lot of changes right now so I think being snippy at one another is a normal behavior and just something you have to work through even when the baby comes. DH and I have been a little snippy at one another but at the end of the day we both know we love each other and we're happy so just try to focus on that. Pregnancy can really wreck havoc on relationships and life in general.

AFM - I'm just trucking along here. 29 weeks with twins, I never thought I'd make it this far but here we are. Yesterday the babies didn't stop moving until I went to sleep! They're very active and must be taking turns being awake in the womb since I never seem to get a break. DH and I upgraded our bed yesterday to a king size because I was not sleeping well at all and man oh man does it feel nice! I slept so well yesterday I think because we weren't crammed into the bed (it's me and my big ol belly, our dog , and my DH .. in a queen bed) It was quite comical. I'm also really happy about the king bed because I really want to co-sleep with Oliver and Lucy and there was no way that was going to happen in that queen bed. We don't have our bed frame yet (that'll take about 2 weeks to get here) but for now it works. 

And 2 weeks ago on Wednesday we had our maternity photoshoot done and I have a preview picture if anyone is interested. It took us so long to conceive I had been waiting for this for so long and I am over the moon with the one picture the photographer did show us. 

https://i1167.photobucket.com/albums/q625/akinner/image1_zpsrmqrsisy.jpg

We're expecting a ton more but she said her turnaround time is 2 weeks. We should have them by the end of this week I'm thinking. 

I'm glad to read that everyone else seems to be doing good and they each have healthy little babies!


----------



## KatO79

ash I'm sure you're right, I just don't like us being snippy with one another. I don't like exposing baby to that, I really want baby to grow up and see parents who love each other because I know how important that is for our child's future. I do hope it calms down _some_ once DH is finished with the project at work though! I can totally see why you got a bigger bed in that case, I'm sure it'll be easier for the co-sleeping, especially with twins! Wow love that pic :happydance: Looking forward to seeing more of them. I'd love to get maternity pics but it just seems so super expensive, especially because of the 25% tax on everything that I doubt we'd do it.


----------



## ashknowsbest

kat - I get why you'd want to show a healthy male/female relationship to your children. Both DH and I come from divorced families and it is just not ideal and showing our son and daughter a healthy relationship is super important to us. You and your DH will be able to do it. :hugs: It's just a transition period right now. I always say to myself, patience, patience. :haha: Not sure it really helps but ... I figure I better try something. 

And yeah pictures are super expensive .. however, I'm a little bit of a shutterbug myself so when it comes to spending money on pictures I sort of splurge a bit just because I have an interest in it already. We did the same for our wedding and actually spent more on the photos than we did on other things that other people would find important. We spent the most on our honeymoon though which I think it how it should be anyways. :D 

Oh and I forgot to mention another thing. DH and I are going to our first of 6 birthing classes tonight. :happydance:


----------



## Lollipopbop

Your maternity shoot is lovely ash! 

I feel you on not sleeping well. I'm getting so big, just turning over at night is a struggle haha I feel like a seal! Can you tell which twin us moving yet? Mine usually take turns but they sometimes both jiggle around at the same time and it feels crazy. 

I had my gtt today. It was awful. I had to fast for 12 hours then the liquid I had to drink was thick and slightly warm ugh I have a weak stomach atm anyway. Then sitting in a hot cramped room on an uncomfortable chair for 2 hours was no fun. I really didn't feel great and was vomiting as soon as I'd finished. Get my results in a few days so hopefully I've not got gd but I'm prepared if I do. 
Sorry for the big moan! 

Has everyone got everything now? I'm still deciding on a push chair and need to buy the isofix car seat bases and bottles as I'm formula feeding but I think that's it!


----------



## ashknowsbest

lolli - definitely feel like a seal! :haha: It's so difficult to do anything. I found that even getting in and out of our SUV is no longer a one movement task. It takes me so much longer and it's quite frustrating if I'm being honest. I was always pretty active and fit so to be this big now is .... annoying. And slow. Good luck with the GD test! Let us know how it turns out. I know drinking that stuff is no fun. It didn't make me sick but definitely left this nasty taste in my mouth for the rest of the day.


----------



## FaithyJ

oooh ash, I love you maternity photo!! My mil told me I should get some done, but I really don't like seeing myself in photos so don't think I'm going to do any..

AFM - DH and I have decided that rather than put the nursery upstairs, we're going to build a wall and put a nursery in an unused portion of our downstairs. This way she will be downstairs with us at least until she is big enough to manage stairs safely. So, lots more work to do!
The travel system that it took me weeks to decide on was about to be purchased this wknd by my DH's Aunt, but it's no longer available :cry: So today I must re-do all my searching and find another that is acceptable. blah
I was diagnosed with GD so have been testing 4 times a day (fasting & 2 hrs after breakfast, lunch and dinner) and my number have been fine. Almost hypoglycemic, not high.. Hopefully the doc will see this and save me from this nightmare but I don't see her until the 19th :sad2:


----------



## Smille24

We have our first birthing class this weekend, then another next weekend. They're 4hrs long and I really hope I can get through them. I didn't take classes with my 1st and regret it. I am going to try my hardest to have a natural birth this time around.

I am now to the point where tying my shoes on my own is extremely difficult. My dh and dd are so sweet for helping me. I also feel like a whale, but keep telling myself it will change soon.

Ash- your picture looks amazing.


----------



## wish4baby

Ash - what a gorgeous picture!!! I love it! I have never had maternity pics, but that makes me want them! And you are so lucky to live in a beautiful place, it looks so nice there :)
I am a photographer so at least I have tons of baby, kid & family pics!

Faith - good idea about having baby downstairs with you! Good luck on the construction and everything! 

I failed my 1 hr glucose, so now I am waiting for the 3 hr one. Hopefully (since I was close, only failed by 4 pts) I will pass. I think it would be so hard to test so much - I hope your dr appointment on the 19th goes the way you want!!! Glad your numbers are staying down

I am also so huge! No way could I tie my shoes, thank goodness for sandals & flip flops haha. It's hurts to bend over, it feels like I am squishing the baby...

I still need to get the few things on our baby list, and get everything else out of boxes (and washed & set up) 
To get: Infant car seat and stroller adapter, auto Rock n play & a couple "boy" blankets & swaddles (I love the bamboo Aden+Anais, I have a bunch of girl ones my 2 y/o still loves)
I did get my suburban all done up this weekend! oil change, new tires, car wash, toddler car seat washed & re installed, so that's good! Feel like it's ready for the new car seat :)


----------



## ClandestineTX

Oh, Ash <3 your photo!!! I am a fan of the king-sized bed. I'm not convinced it's safe for me to try to co-sleep, due to the facts that I am a super deep sleeper and both my dog (about 70#) and Hubster are very active sleepers. We have us, the dog, and usually 3-4 of our 5 cats in bed with us each night! 

Here's one of my maternity photos (mine were done by a close friend who is a professional photographer and refuses to take my money):

Spoiler


I have a lot of tattoos, so it's hard to find one that hides them all! I have definitely seen plenty (and got many taken by Hubster at home and on our trip) that are amazing, even just taken by friends or partners. I just think it's important to have some to show our kid one day and to remember this time in my life. 

@lolli: we have barely started on getting things ready, for sure, no where near done yet!

@faithyj: I'm hoping to be released from testing also, same as you, regular numbers are fine. 

@smile: we did our first classes this past weekend, two three hour classes with a one hour break between them (so all day Saturday), but was totally worth it IMHO. I was against them at first, but glad I changed my mind, I am also committed to trying for a natural delivery.


----------



## KatO79

ash yeah and it's even though my parents never divorced, they just had a bit of an unhealthy relationship (with my toxic mother being the center of attention and my father worshipping her and the ground she walked on). I think DH's big brother's kids have been exposed to something similiar as well that included a lot of bickering and fighting so I do wonder how they'll be with relationships. I don't want my child ever feeling a less than loving relationship is normal. I hope you're right though and things do get a bit better. As to pics our wedding pics were also very expensive but my toxic brother (semi-reluctantly and with a fair amount of complaining about the price) paid for those as a wedding gift. Hope you enjoyed your class!

FXed for you Lollipopbop:flower: As for having everything nope, I'm still missing getting some sort of carrier, bras for breastfeeding (plus those pads), a warm cap for baby plus a variety of assorted small things (like scissors to clip baby's nails). Also thinking about getting 1-2 woolen items as it's pretty cold in October here. I know there's more but I'm too lazy right now to go find my list and write it all up:haha: But there's definitely more stuff to buy so hoping we can get it done in 1 shopping trip next month.

Faithy sorry the travel system you wanted isn't available anymore. I know DH thinks I'm nuts, but that's why I sometimes have pushed him to buy certain items (and largely succeeded!), so we're sure to get the ones we want! I hope you can find something just as good though. Hope you can get off the hook with all that testing!

Smile wow 4 hours long:wacko: The series of classes I'm doing are 2 x 45 minutes each and there are 3 in all. I feel you on having problems with shoes, I'm dealing with issues getting socks and shoes on as well:dohh: I only have one pair of slip on shoes but haven't found them yet as we haven't unpacked everything even though we moved at the end of April:blush: The weather is gradually getting cooler so soon can't rely on using sandals anymore:nope:

wish FXed for your 3 hour test!

Clandestine wow nice pic:thumbup: So great of your friend to do them for free, wish I had a friend like that:winkwink: I feel you on the co-sleeping issues, my Dh and I would have similiar problems with it. As it is DH sometimes almost rolls over on our cat when she sleeps with us, never mind if we had a little newborn that couldn't move away like our cat can:wacko: 

AFM nothing much to report. We're having friends over today and DH is taking our cat to a boarder we visited yesterday for a (free) trial run of 24 hours to see if our cat can cope with being boarded. She didn't seem hopeful as our cat is almost 5 and has never been boarded and in the vast majority of cases, cats like that don't do well but said we could do the trial run and take it from there. We have DH's parents as a back-up if it turns out our cat can't cope and I have a feeling she won't:nope:


----------



## blablamana

For all the ladies having issues with their shoes, I make sure that my shoes are tied at all times and SO bought me this (don't know what it's called in English sorry, here we literally call it a "shoe spoon" :haha: ) :



This way I just scoop this thing in with my foot and voila, shoe is on (with some tugging). I can just stand upright heheheh


Anybody else at that stage when you drop something on the floor and just leave it? I can't bend over and if I have to squat to the floor I can't get up anymore (or with great difficulty). So I'm totally at that stage of eff it and leave it for SO to clean up later. I was at the store with SO last week and went to a different aisle to get two boxes of chai latte. Dropped one on the floor... looked at it.. contemplated waiting for SO to find me... but shoved it away with my foot when nobody was looking and quickly walked away lol


----------



## Smille24

Bla- hahaha your post just made me laugh. I dropped and broke a glass the other day and dh cleaned it up. There was no way I could bend over and do it. He's been understanding, but I'm starting to feel useless. 

Kat- I hope things go well with your cat. My dog has terrible anxiety and it's so difficult to board him. We tried boarding him with our vet thinking they'd know how to handle him, but it didn't work out. We're going to do a trial stay at another kennel b4 going on vacation again. I really don't want to get another call just hrs b4 leaving and thrn rushing to find someone to take him.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Kat: the point I was getting at about the photos is have your friends, inlaws, and/ or DH take a bunch of them. It's like rule #1 of getting a good handful, is to take tons and tons and tons. They don't need to be studio pics! One of my favorite ones of me was from us in Berlin and I was mocking a Berlin bear statue, rivaling it with my belly and that was a streetside snapshot taken by Hubster on a whim! If you want them - take as many as you need to until you get a few you'll treasure!

My swelling has been terrible since I came back from Europe, but walking daily for exercise makes a huge difference. Days I don't walk, I can literally feel the tops of my feet jiggle while walking down the hallway, while exercise days I'm just a bit puffy. We have been told by the doulas to strive for 300 squats per day, to help prepare stamina for labor, so we've been working on those (I do sets of 25 of them throughout the day - not up to 300 yet). I bought a pair of walking shoes that I was really on the fence about, especially because they weren't cheap, but they are wide width and kind of like the best thing I ever spend money on. I have to imagine, even if they aren't sexy, that there are shoes (even meant for elderly persons) with a wider foot bed for those of you who are really uncomfortable. I have to have solid-topped/ closed toed shoes for working in the lab, so sandals wouldn't be realistic for me.


----------



## ClandestineTX

A picture is worth a thousand words! These are some of the snapshot collection, Clandie edits, LOL. Hopefully making my point about not letting the lack of resources to pay a professional keep you from getting photos if you want them.

Me and a bear in Berlin:


Me and NYC in the background:


A "selfie" of sorts:


----------



## KatO79

Smile so sorry you have similiar issues with your dog. It's so crazy. We did end up getting a call from the lady to pick our cat up because she was still hiding in her carrier. When I explained to her that we got her from a shelter and they had a suspicion of her being abused by her previous owner, the lady suddenly felt my cat's reaction made more sense. The only thing that turned me off a bit was when she asked me "Why did you take her when you knew she'd been abused during her 1st year in life?":growlmad: She does want to try again and says maybe we can get her used to boarding but of course not in time for DH and I leaving on Sunday. Anyway maybe you could find a kennel that'll do the same and take your dog a few hours once in a while and hope he gets used to it?

Clandestine that's true although my DH semi-stinks at taking pics and I'm not so sure about my IL's skills either:wacko: I do take a selfie every 2 weeks but they're of course not all that good as you can see:haha: I'm better at taking pics of other things and people.

Other than having to pick up my cat the day went pretty well although they all left at 9:45 PM. Our friend and his wife actually bought us a little gift of a bottle, pacifiers (although they're for 6+ months) and some diapers which was sweet of them. Didn't have the heart to tell them we're doing cloth diapers:nope: Tomorrow we're going to DH's parents for lunch and to look at the baby clothes they have so it'll be fun to see if they have anything we can potentially use.


----------



## ClandestineTX

I'm doing cloth diapers, too, but feel like it never hurts to have a stash of disposables, just in case you run behind on the wash, the both of your get a bug and don't feel well, etc. 

I'm not sure my cats, who are reasonably social, would have come out for a stranger that quickly! Did she have you work on introductions with her and the cat at the same time?


----------



## KatO79

ClandestineTX said:


> I'm doing cloth diapers, too, but feel like it never hurts to have a stash of disposables, just in case you run behind on the wash, the both of your get a bug and don't feel well, etc.
> 
> I'm not sure my cats, who are reasonably social, would have come out for a stranger that quickly! Did she have you work on introductions with her and the cat at the same time?

That's probably true and the good thing about the ones they bought is that they're without perfumes and lotions:thumbup:

We delivered our cat around noon so she gave her about 8 hours and kitty never left her carrier once. I think she left her alone at first and then tried talking to her but it didn't help coax her out. She said my cat "shut down" which I fully believe as she does the same when she's at the vets. The lady doesn't allow people in the room where she keeps the cats although she made an exception for us when we went to take a look at her place the day before. Chani is just very distrustful of new people and places due to having been abused since she was very young until we got her at about age 1 year.


----------



## wish4baby

I'm doing cloth too! 
It'll be my second time...I feel like I really learned a lot last time so I am looking forward to doing it again. 
I'm going to do newborn disposables, though, until little one is about 10 pounds. 
I love buying the cloth diapers lol they are so cute (and it is addictive!!!)


----------



## ashknowsbest

I flip flopped between cloth and disposables for a long time. I felt like the cloth diapers that were easily accessible to me were very bulky so I decided against them but I found another option which is compostable diapers. There is a local company in the area I live that will deliver bags of them to you at a cost of course every single Thursday and then they will come and take them away a week later and leave new ones. Of course you're paying for the diapers just like you would pay for disposable but the cost is comparable (even to cloth!) and at least this way I'm helping with the environmental aspect of disposable diapers. If anyone is interested (not in the service, although I'm sure they have other locations) but just compostable diapers the brand we're going with is called bambo. You can get them on amazon if you're interested.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@ash: I think cloth diapering your first baby and your second at the same time is a very different commitment than what some of us are contemplating! I will keep the compostable ones in my backup stash for sure! I'm going into this like - natural birth, breastfeeding, cloth diapers, etc. but we are going to ultimately do what works for us and I think that's a great alternative!


----------



## KatO79

ash that sounds like a great option, I wonder if I can find a similiar service in Denmark though? Might be nice to have it as a 2nd option. Probably not though.

AFM DH has the whole day off today. We were watching TV and baby started moving a lot and I tried to get DH's attention but his attention was completely on some stupid show so he missed it. Tried one more time a bit later and the same thing happened so gave up. Ugh it annoys me each time and makes me feel like he's not that interested in the pregnancy or the baby:nope: We're going to the ILs a bit later today for lunch and to check out the baby clothes they have, here's hoping they have some good/cute stuff! I'll post pics, maybe even later today.


----------



## Lollipopbop

I do love the cloth nappies! They look super cute and are obviously eco friendly but I'm just not looking at doing it for my twins haha 
Ash- I've never heard of that service. Makes sense though and it's good that they come and take away the dirty ones! 

Kat- sorry to hear that Dh doesn't seem interested. I think some men just find it hard to bond before baby is here. Hopefully that's the case and I'm sure he'll be besotted with your lo when they're here but maybe try talking to him, just so he's aware you might need that support and excitement from him.

Afm, I've got 2 appointments today. Just had my scan and it went really well, both babies are healthy and growing perfectly. 2lb 5oz and 2lb 4oz atm which is great for twins at this gestation so I'm happy with that. They are both laying across my tummy though so I'm hoping they'll move about and get in to position or it'll have to be a c section. I'll be seeing my doctor later to discuss all of that though. 
Also, hopefully we'll decide on the prams now. We're going to test all the different ones out this weekend x


----------



## blablamana

Lolli: Glad your twins are doing fine! Good luck at your doctor's! 

Kat: aww I'm sorry. I think it's difficult for men to relate to how awesome we think every little movement is. My SO often feels but gets a little frustrated when baby stops moving the moment he touches my belly, especially because when I touch my bump, baby goes mad! He also is like, yeah I felt it before, it's very cool, but why do I have to keep touching it? 
Guess that's just men. My SO is more excited about all the tangible stuff right now, like the stroller, the crib, the dresser etc. He gets really excited about that stuff because it's really there you know? Baby is in my belly for now and he just has to be patient, which is not a trait he has :haha:


----------



## KatO79

You're probably right although he doesn't even seem super excited about all the stuff we buy for baby either. I even remember at one of our 1st shopping trips we'd only just found a few clothes items before his mother suddenly called and instead of telling her he'd call her back, he kept on talking to her for like 30-40 minutes. So I ended up finding the stuff we were looking for that day all by myself:nope: Ugh, he'll also once in a while complain about the prices of certain items and it just annoys me. I'm hoping things get better once baby is here and maybe he's just one of those men that first gets really excited after baby is born.

As for clothes my IL's didn't have much really but we took most of what they had. Half of it was unmodern stuff from when DH and his brothers where born:wacko: Only took a couple of items that could still be used as most of it was clearly 70s style. I'm thinking combining it with more modern stuff might make it ok, like take one of the 70s sweaters and use modern pants and a onsie.


----------



## ClandestineTX

I bought a 70's style sleeper from the second-hand shop on purpose, LOL! I would use all the free things, but I am so very cheap. I went through everything with Hubster last night, we actually agreed we had plenty 0-3M and almost enough 3-6M sizes, from things we've picked up and the stuff a coworker gave me - so we changed our registry to get more 9 and 12 month things. Since I'm almost definitely making a big move and changing jobs before the end of the year, we are trying to stockpile things to make his growth spurts as smooth as possible. 

@Kat: Hubster enjoys making the baby respond to him, maybe next time you two are relaxing ask him to talk to your stomach or just talk to you near it. It's been more exciting when he responds to the sound of Hubster's voice (versus just moving in general).

@lollli: great news about your appointments! I don't know about twins, but I know the single ones they don't stress position until 37 weeks and I feel like that's way too late for twins. Do they do spinning babies or the webster technique with twins?


----------



## KatO79

ClandestineTX said:


> I bought a 70's style sleeper from the second-hand shop on purpose, LOL! I would use all the free things, but I am so very cheap. I went through everything with Hubster last night, we actually agreed we had plenty 0-3M and almost enough 3-6M sizes, from things we've picked up and the stuff a coworker gave me - so we changed our registry to get more 9 and 12 month things. Since I'm almost definitely making a big move and changing jobs before the end of the year, we are trying to stockpile things to make his growth spurts as smooth as possible.
> 
> @Kat: Hubster enjoys making the baby respond to him, maybe next time you two are relaxing ask him to talk to your stomach or just talk to you near it. It's been more exciting when he responds to the sound of Hubster's voice (versus just moving in general).


Yeah I think DH and I just aren't into 70s stuff:blush: It's all knitted stuff as well, I may post a few pics tomorrow as it's night here. Seems as the vast majority of the stuff DH's big brother's kids used (store bought stuff) has been sold/given away to something like Goodwill stores. I though his nasty ex-wife may have given the girl stuff to her sister who had a baby a few years ago but apparently not, she apparently was dead set against giving her sister any of it and would rather give it away to other people and 2nd hand stores:wacko: We'll need to get 1-2 more pairs of pants and a few other select items I think. We're set with caps and bibs although I may still try and find 1 cap in wool. Plus 1-2 pairs of booties in velour or wool. I'm planning on otherwise wishing for more baby clothes in larger sizes for the baby for Christmas so hoping someone will buy a bit. We'll see, my ILs said that we'll probably be getting more knitted stuff from family members.

I could try although I think I did mention him trying talking to my belly but I think he feels it's a bit weird:shrug: And he doesn't like doing anything physical to my belly like giving a light poke to see if baby responds, he feels like it's a pity to do anything to annoy the baby:shrug:


----------



## ClandestineTX

Hubster just puts his head on a pillow next to me, puts a hand near the top of my uterus, and talks to me, mostly. The baby responds to him regardless of whether he's directing it at him or not and it's much less weird (even to me) to have him talk to me directly. So like when he comes home, have him tell you about his day or what the weather is like - the baby doesn't care and will learn his voice before being born.


----------



## ashknowsbest

My hubby talks, kisses, and even reads his favorite childhood book to the babies. It's a way for him to bond with them and they'll recognize his voice when they're born. They're going to anyway just from when we talk but ... Yeah. I love it.


----------



## Blessedbaby

my DH also talks to my stomach although this time around he hasn't been that excited as he was with Scotlynn ... baby also responds when he is near or when my DD is near my tummy ... my son isn't that interested in my tummy though ...


----------



## Lollipopbop

My OH talks to the babies, rubs and pokes my belly. We tried the light thing too. He says his favourite thing is putting his hand on my belly and feeling them kick when I'm asleep which was cute. 
My son is 4 so he's very interested in the babies but not really feeling my belly or anything like that. We've set up the crib now so when he comes in to our room in the morning he looks in there to check if the babies are there yet!
My biggest concern about having another baby/babies in my case is my DS. I really hope he doesn't feel left out or replaced. I'm trying my best to keep him involved and get him excited. I got a card saying "you're a big brother now" which I've packed in my hospital bag and will give to him from the babies when they come. Im going to buy a little gift for him from them too but not sure what it should be? Any ideas?

Kat - I do love the look of older stuff. I bought some very 70s looking sleepsuits the other day. I really love knitted stuff too. Just think it looks adorable!

Also my consultant appointment went well, my gtt results were fine so no GD. We discussed a c section which we will book after my next scan (32 weeks) if babies are still transverse but she said she's more than happy for me to go natural as long as baby a is head down x


----------



## KatO79

Thanks for the suggestions guys, I'll try some of these on him and see if I can get him more into things.

Lolipopbop glad you don't have GD:thumbup: As for a gift for your DS, I found these suggestions on another website although they might be more gifts from you:



> Having a new baby around can be tough on older siblings, especially kids under 5 who are used to having lots of attention from Mom and Dad. You can help make a new big brother or sister feel important, too, with a special sibling gift. Mom and Dad, give one of these gifts to your older child with a little note saying it's from the baby and you'll help set the stage for future acts of brotherly and sisterly love.
> 
> *Special day with mom or dad*
> 
> Sure, building blocks and stuffed animals are great, but what older siblings really crave is Mom and Dad's attention. You can make sure they get it with the promise of a special day just for them. Take a piece of construction paper and some crayons and create a gift certificate (or better yet several) good for a "Special day with Mom or Dad." Explain to your child that the baby will stay home, and the two of you will go out to do anything she wants, whether it's a trip to the zoo or an afternoon at the movies. It's important to follow through on this one as soon as possible, as the first few weeks after the baby comes home can be the hardest on older siblings.
> 
> *A doll*
> 
> You can involve an older child in the world of babies by giving him a doll of his own to love and care for. Let your older child name the toy baby and choose a birth date for the doll. He can pretend to feed, diaper, clothe, and cuddle the doll while you do the same with your real baby.
> 
> *"I'm a big sister or brother" t-shirt*
> 
> Help your older child see how important and unique the "big" sibling role is with a special T-shirt that announces it to everyone she meets. Let your child pick a plain T-shirt and personalize it yourself with fabric paint or iron-on letters. Be sure to let your child help. If you're a big sibling too, make craft time an opportunity to share your stories about what older kids can do that babies can't (walk, talk, feed themselves, go to preschool) or ways that the older sibling can help take care of the baby. All of these things help big kids feel just as special as the new baby.
> 
> *Special big brother or sister party*
> 
> If lots of people are coming over to see the new baby, it's easy for an older child to get lost in the shuffle. Change that by hosting a big brother or big sister party. You don't need much  just a cake that says something like "Congratulations to the New Big Brother," a few small gifts (books or toys are great), and the whole family making a fuss over the "big" kid.
> 
> *Books and music*
> 
> These are the perfect little gifts if you want to say "I still love you, too" without breaking your budget. Look for big brother/big sister stories in the library or bookstore, or consider a keepsake book to let your older child keep track of the new baby's growth. If you'd like to give the gift of music, consider one of Dan Zanes' or the Wiggles' CDs or MP3s. To make these treats even more special, offer to read the story to the child, or dance with him while the music plays.
> 
> *Handprint art*
> 
> This is a gift you can make together as a family. All you need is some fingerpaints and paper or, if you'd like to make wearable art, fabric paints and solid-colored T-shirts. Put the paint in shallow plates, dip your baby's hands or feet in it, and press them onto the paper or fabric. Let your older child make her own prints. This gift is so much fun to make that she'll forget all about losing her status as the family baby. For something a little more permanent, mix up some plaster of paris in a pie tin. Make the prints the same way, let them dry, and you have a bona fide work of art!
> 
> *Framed "big brother or sister" certificate*
> 
> Here's another great (and cheap) way to show an older sibling how cool it is to be the "bigger" kid. Just sketch out an official-looking certificate on a piece of paper (or do it on the computer for a truly professional look), put it in a frame, and present it to your child with a ceremony. You can pretend you're knights and dub him the royal "Big Brother" by tapping him on each shoulder with a baby bottle, salute him like an army general, or have him raise his right hand and solemnly swear to uphold the laws of big brotherhood.
> 
> *Art and other craft projects*
> 
> Anything that requires time and creativity is a great gift for older siblings. A coloring book and crayons are simple, easy, and always a hit. For kids over 3, consider a collection of stickers and a book to hold them. Stamps and ink pads can be lots of fun too. For maximum impact, explain that this gift is just for a big brother or sister because the baby is too small to play with it.
> 
> *Personalized step stool*
> 
> A guaranteed hit on two fronts  it will make big boys and girls even taller, and it has their name on it so everyone will know who it belongs to. Choose a color you know your child will love, and when you give her the gift, tell her all the neat things she can do with it: Stand on it to brush her teeth, hop into bed, or help Mommy prepare dinner in the kitchen. She can even stand on her stool near the baby's crib and look in on him.
> 
> *Picture of siblings together
> *
> You can take sibling portraits yourself or take the kids to a portrait studio for the professional touch. Whichever you choose, have the photos printed in both 5x7 and wallet sizes if you can. Put the 5x7 picture in an unbreakable frame and give it to the older child. Tell him he can put the picture in his room or anywhere else he wants to. (If he chooses the closet or the toy box because he's still feeling resentful, that's okay. Take it out in a few days, put it out in his room, and see if he objects.). The wallet-size version is for carrying around in his pocket or backpack (it'll last longer if you laminate it). He may enjoy showing it to other kids and bragging about how much bigger he is than the baby. While you're taking pictures, snap a few of your older child by himself. This'll remind him that it's not all about the baby  he still gets to be the star once in a while.

There's also a bunch of great suggestions on this site: https://dailymom.com/expect/special-gifts-to-and-from-baby/

AFM here are pics of the stuff we got. There was also a more modern looking yellow sweater and pink one but must still be in the car so will have to post pics of them at another date:









Here's also a lamp we got for baby's room, it was the only unisex one we could find:


----------



## Blessedbaby

Lolli glad you got your results back and there are no concerns

Im also thinking of getting my DD something from the baby as I too have some concerns that she will feel left out ... 

Kat the clothes look lovely and are still in a great condition


----------



## KatO79

Blessed yep although that yellow set towards the bottom there is a small stain on the sweater. 

I forgot to mention that the orange/yellow/red set towards the top is the set DH was taken home in when he was a baby:winkwink:


----------



## Smille24

I also worry about my dd bc she is 7 and this is a huge change. She's very in-tune with her emotions and says whatever is on her mind. She's excited, but scared. She at one point said once baby comes we won't want her anymore. I explained that it isn't how it works and our love won't change. She has already said no family members can hold her sister until she gets there and has her turn, which I think is an acceptable request to fulfill. It's going to be an adjustment on everyone in the household, but I am also afraid of my dd feeling left out. We have tried to include her in as much as we could, so we shall see.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Lolli: great news on no signs of GD! I hope baby A gets in position in time!

@Kat: I love the older things, especially the suit your DH went home wearing!

@Smile: I feel like seven would almost be easier! You can have "baby time out" with just her and she is in a much better position than a younger child to articulate how she feels - good for her for doing that already! My brother was only 23 months older, so most of his displeasure was handled in picking on me!

AFM... chiropractor is my best friend this week, though I've given up my desk chair for an exercise ball. Somehow I got two points of muscle tightness that have made my bones in my pelvis move in a way that has not been feeling like sunshine, so we are trying to get them to loosen up and behave. I will say sitting (and bouncing around) on the ball is much more comfortable!


----------



## ajarvis

I definitely do not talk to my stomach/baby. I'd find it weird and awkward if DH tried lol. He finds the whole baby moving in there thing weird too :p He'll watch as my stomach does strange things but that's about it. Doesn't mean he's not excited. Just baby's not here yet. Right now she's an impostor in my body making me tired, grumpy, and huge haha. So ready to be done and I know this feeling only gets worse :p


----------



## ClandestineTX

@ajarvis: hahahaha! That's why Hubster usually talks to ME, but next to my stomach.


----------



## KatO79

Thanks Clandestine:flower: I'm not too wild about the shorts they all came with so probably won't use them, it'll be too cold for them anyway so will only use the sweaters in combination with the modern stuff we've bought over the months.

Oh and my cloth diapers came today:thumbup: Just need to wash them and the inserts a few times before October and should be good to go!


----------



## Blessedbaby

Clandestine I used an exercise ball in my last pregnancy it was way more comfier than sitting in a normal chair ... also good luck today with your Doula

AFM still doctoring the flu/cold ... I hope I feel better soon ... going to go look at some daycares today for Scotlynn


----------



## KatO79

Blessed so sorry you're still feeling poorly, I hope it soon stops:flower:

AFM got back from my scan and my placenta has moved up :happydance: But baby is measuring big in certain areas so they're going to let my midwife figure out if it'll be an issue:wacko: She asked us if me or DH measured big when we were born but none of remember anything about being told that, only that we both went over term. DH is now thinking it's a boy based on the fact baby is measuring big. So glad we didn't buy any clothes in the smallest newborn size (size 50) and went for the larger newborn size (size 56). Think from here on out we'll be buying stuff in one size larger (size 62) which here is for 3 month olds:wacko:


----------



## Blessedbaby

great news Kat and thanks ...

yes I agree but for now Im not going to be buying anymore clothes until she is here ...


----------



## KatO79

I don't think we'll be buying much more clothes either, just 1-2 more pairs of pants and 1-2 pairs of warm booties. But if we do buy anything other than that, we'll be going for larger sizes now.


----------



## Lollipopbop

I've been pretty bad with buying clothes. OHs mum is constantly buying stuff, she's very excited! I'll have to take a pic. I've been mostly just buying vests and sleepsuits and asked for outfits in bigger sizes. Plus I've bought a few tiny baby sizes as they're likely to be little. We're pretty set from newborn until around 6-9 months so just picking up things I see in the sales now. My little boy was 8lb 4oz and even newborn was too big for him, all the sizes can be so confusing x


----------



## ajarvis

Glad your placenta moved Kat! How far? Mine moved to two cm. Hoping that's far enough...

My oldest was 8'4 and did not wear newborn! My youngest was 7'13 and I think he came home in a newborn outfit, but i mostly had 0-3 for him.


----------



## KatO79

ajarvis said:


> Glad your placenta moved Kat! How far? Mine moved to two cm. Hoping that's far enough...
> 
> My oldest was 8'4 and did not wear newborn! My youngest was 7'13 and I think he came home in a newborn outfit, but i mostly had 0-3 for him.


I don't think she said, just that it had moved enough that it definitely wasn't an issue anymore:wacko: Glad yours moved as well ajarvis:thumbup:

Oy now I'm afraid I've bought too much in size 56, may have to try and get a few things in size 62 on our next shopping trip next month.


----------



## bcos21

Kat_ yay for placenta moving! I find out next Friday if mine has movedand do that glucose 3hr test. I don't know how close it started off to,my scan just said low lying


----------



## KatO79

FXed for you on both the test and scan bcos21 :flower: I know my placenta was really close to the cervix opening but never got any measurements. Chances are really good for that yours has also moved!


----------



## FaithyJ

@Kat - So glad to hear the news.. that's got to be relieving..

AFM - Not much new.. feel like I've been 29 wks pg forever and that time is slowing down, while at the same time I feel like I have way too much to get done in the little amount of time I have left.. It's summer here still, tho coming to the end, and so there are lots of little trips to take with the kiddos and fam that take the only free time I have to get things done... This wknd we work Sat. and Sun. are taking a family trip to a Jurassic Quest thing that Gigi bought us all tickets for.. So, another wknd getting nothing accomplished at home.. sigh


----------



## wish4baby

Bcos - good luck! I have my 3 hr GD test tomorrow....not looking forward to it! Fingers crossed! 
Kat - great news! Congrats :) 
Ajarvis - glad yours is also moving, hope it continues & gets far enough away.

AFM- well, when we went to get a couple bamboo Aden+Anais swaddles, I saw the exact car seat I want (Chicco Keyfit 30) & it was more than 50% off b/c it was the display! I convinced DH we had to grab it :) It was in perfect condition, we got such a great deal! We also picked up baby towels & wash cloths, the blankets and a Velcro swaddleMe.
Then, the alarm kept going off when we were leaving. It was so embarrassing, but no one could find out what was causing it. I get home & find the little tag thing on the car seat, so we had to go back. My mom came with me this time, to get the tag removed & we ended up buying a baby bath tub, all the soaps & lotions & creams for baby, the Fisher Price auto rock n play, and newborn disposable diapers lol

So, completely unplanned, but we ended up getting everything else on our list for baby this weekend! So exciting! I can't wait to start washing & setting everything up! 
This week - I have my dr appt & 3 hr GD test Monday, all the kids' dentist appts Tuesday, and their yearly eye dr appts Thursday. Wed we are all getting flu shots and the adults Tdap (whooping cough) shots. Friday is the first day of school for my oldest, and the others start Monday. Every single evening this week, we have either a "meet the teacher" or a soccer practice :D oh my gosh, I am tired just thinking about this week lol


----------



## bcos21

Good luck tomorrow wish! Hope it goes smoothly sounds like you have a crazy week


----------



## Blessedbaby

Ajarvis glad your placenta also moved ...

FaithyJ I also feel like the 3rd tri is going super slow despite having things to keep busy with ...

good luck with your scan and GD test bcos

Wish sounds like you had quite a busy weekend doing shopping and yes your week ahead sounds exhausting LOL but at least it will make time go by faster ... good luck with your GD test and all your other appointments for your kids this week ...

AFM - I have found the perfect daycare for Scotlynn and she starts there on 29 August ... im so excited yet nervous for her ... my flu seems to be clearing up I just have my blocked sinuses and a cough still to get over ... I have been nesting and my DH has been complaining LOL I wake up at 3am and think what still needs to be done ... get up to pee and write down whatever Ive thought of and then when DH wakes up he needs to jump in and help ... we busy this week at work organising our recognition function for Friday and I have my 33week scan according to my OBGYN on Monday 22 August ... so also lots to do this week ...

hope everyone else is well ...


----------



## Lollipopbop

Good luck with your gd testa ladies! 

Wish- sounds like a busy week but busy is good, hopefully it'll go quick! 

Blessed - sorry you're still not feeling great but excellent news that you found a nice day care for your daughter. I know how hard it can be to find somewhere you're happy to leave them to, I'm sure that's a big weight off your mind

Afm- I had my anti-d injection on Friday due to my blood type, any one else have to have that? I've also got my whooping cough Jab today. 

I'm also getting a bit of nesting done, my energy has been low but I got prescribed some iron tablets last week so I'm hoping they'll help with that. Feeling more prepared as me and oh picked our pram at the weekend, we've chosen the oyster max tandem. We haven't got much more to buy, just bottles I think!


----------



## Blessedbaby

thanks Lolli ...

good luck today ... and that is so awesome that you only need to get bottles ... have you set everything up yet?

I still have to wash baby's stuff before I can set up everything ...


----------



## Lollipopbop

Haven't got much to set up really as they're going in our room. Sharing a cot which we've set up, folded and put away all their clothes. Got my hospital bags ready now too! Running out of things to do x


----------



## wish4baby

Y'all, just heard!!!! Passed my 3hr "with flying colors" YAY!
They did 4 blood draws - fasting (before the drink), 1 hr after the drink, 2 hrs after and 3 hrs after - she said I passed ALL of them and that first one must of just been a fluke :) so happy I can continue to gorge on my sweets & carbs lol


----------



## FaithyJ

@wish - Great News!! Congrats!!


----------



## Smille24

That's great news wish!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Babies had their 30 week checkup today and all is looking good. They are measuring about the same size, little girl weighing 3lbs 11oz, baby boy weighing 3lbs 9oz. Everything is looking great and we are set for a vaginal birth as of today since my baby girl (closest to cervix, baby a) is head down. My son is breech but my doctor said she will turn him. We are very excited and this is all getting so real. We have one more appointment with the MFM at 34 weeks and then we won't see them again unless we need to do NSTs or something goes haywire. Oh and my cervix is 3.2 -3.5 so it really hasn't even changed all that much. Amazed!


----------



## Lollipopbop

Great news wish! 

Good news for you too Ash. Babies are such good weights for their gestation and being twins. Im glad your little girl is in position too, I'm hoping mine will move head down by our next scan. Have they said if they will induce you by a certian date or are they going to wait to see if you go in to spontaneous labor? They plan to induce me at 37 weeks if the babies dont decide to come before x


----------



## ashknowsbest

lolli - I will be induced at 38 weeks if I don't go into spontaneous labor. My twins are di/di and I think they let that type stay in a little longer than identical twins, or twins that share a placenta. I'm hoping to not be induced though and to go into spontaneous labor. I'm doing yoga, and plan to try acupuncture, chiropractic, and anything that is supposed to trigger labor if I don't have any signs of labor by 37 weeks. I do NOT want pitocin.


----------



## Lollipopbop

From what I've been reading, most twin pregnancies go in to spontaneous labor before 38 weeks so fingers crossed. I hope i go naturally but i was induced with my son and had pitocin and my labor was great, didn't even have an epidural so its all i know. Would definitely like to feel what it's like to go spontaneously though!


----------



## bcos21

Great news wish and ash!!


----------



## Blessedbaby

great news ash and wish ... 

Lolli I still need to pack my hospital bags which I will probably do once Im on maternity leave .. 

when is everyone going on maternity leave? Im so exhausted ... my maternity leave is supposed to start on 16 September but Im thinking of working from the office until 2 September and then work from home until the 16th ...


----------



## blablamana

Great news wish and ash! 

I'm going on maternity leave in about 3 weeks, that is custom here (6 weeks before due date. You can choose 4 weeks before due date but that is highly discouraged). However, I work from home anyway, so that's a plus :D Just sitting behind my computer all day and decide my own work hours. Am getting laid off the moment my maternity leave starts though, company wasn't too happy with my pregnancy and fired me (via a loophole). They have asked me to come back once my maternity leave is over, but not sure I want to continue working there if that's how they treat me. :shrug:

Anybody else feeling a lot of pressure? Baby has been head down (basically) since 20 weeks, but I feel like he has dropped considerably this past week. Everytime I walk it feels like he could fall out, my cervix is having odd twinges and little stabs too. Check-up next week, so I wonder what midwife will think.


----------



## Lollipopbop

I officially start my maternity leave next week but i had lots of holiday to take so I've been off for the last 3 weeks. I work in a nursery which was getting so tiring and my son starts school in September so its nice to get to spend the whole summer together.
Blabla- its terrible that you got laid off because you're pregnant! I don't know how id feel about going back.

Has everyone decided on names for their babies? We're calling our girls Eden and Luna. Picking girls names was a lot easier than boys i found!


----------



## Blessedbaby

our company policy is also 4 weeks before EDD ... that's why my leave officially starts from 16 September ...

that sucks with being laid off and I wont go back if I were you ...

yes my baby has been head down and I feel so much pressure especially when I get up from laying down ... 

Lolli we have names picked out and before we found out its a girl we had only boy names as DH was convinced its a boy


----------



## ajarvis

Awesome news wish and Ash :) 

I'm starting maternity leave 2 weeks before due date. So I have just over 4 weeks to go. Can't wait! It's actually probably going to be a good year to be off since oil is still in the slump and the amount of people out of work right now is crazy.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Congrats on your GD test, wish4baby!

@ashknowsbest! So glad to hear your little girl is setting up for a great birth and that you and your team are getting excited!!! My doula and her group have me convinced there is no such thing as an early or late baby, they come when they are ready and unless there is a legit medical reason to leave them be until they start coming on their own. I have my FX for you that yours do just that! 

@blessed: I'm still planning on working until I go into labor, but I also have the ability to work remotely, so I may start working from home around mid-Sept (36-37 weeks) depending on my comfort level. 

@blablamana: I have felt like my pelvic bones were slowly being ripped apart since mid-July. I have been seeing a doula, midwife group, and a chiropractor and while there is nothing out of sorts and they agree the discomfort is normal, it's basically at like a 3-4 on their pain scale and all day, every day, at this point. Our guy has been head down every time I've been checked (monthly ultrasounds since week 14). Where are you at that there is a loophole to be laid off before maternity leave? I almost got laid off as well, but then they *found* money to keep paying me. I have two possible new jobs for after maternity leave, definitely taking one of them, should have a decision made by mid-Sept, both know (and are not bothered by) my pregnancy. I'm very sorry you are also having job issues, it's really the worst time to mess with someone's job security! 

@Lolli: We had a name for either a boy or girl before I even got pregnant (weird up-side to 3.5 years of infertility). Girls names were easier for us, too, but we are very happy with our little guy's name!


----------



## Smille24

My baby has also been head down since around 20 wks. I too have a lot of pressure, especially when walking a lot. The other day my dd and I walked a mile and a felt horrible after. My dr also says the pain is normal. We've had our girl's name picked long b4 we got pregnant.


----------



## blablamana

ClandestineTX said:


> @blablamana: Where are you at that there is a loophole to be laid off before maternity leave?

Netherlands! The only reason they can fire me is because they made it seem like a temporary contract. Even though they had promised me a permanent position, that was immediately off the table when they heard I was pregnant. Their reasoning was that they don't want to have to pay a replacement. Which is super funny, since they will have to find a replacement anyway, especially when they fire me. But sure, whatever :dohh:
Luckily, the government pays my maternity leave anyway, so it isn't really a problem. Will get 100% of what I earned during my employment for 16 weeks in total.


----------



## wish4baby

Blablamana- that's awful, but I'm glad you get those paid 16 weeks! 

We have our baby boy's name picked: Antonio Leonidas, he'll be Leo although my older boys say they are calling him Anthony. (All my boys have Spanish names but use the English translation, Alejandro - Alexander)

I guess my maternity leave starts Monday! (First day of school, sahm lol)


----------



## Ashley1021

I'm wishing I could be off work now! I work with 9 toddlers at my ds daycare, but we just can't afford it. My last day will be September 30th, so I can have a couple weeks to finish off odds and ends and spend some time with just ds before his baby brother comes along!


----------



## ashknowsbest

I haven't worked my entire pregnancy (although part of me wish I had because it would have kept me busy) but its also been nice because being pregnant with two babies is no joke. I started with the back pain around 19 weeks and although I haven't had much back pain lately, I've been having a TON of rib pain. My daughter is vertex and my son is breech with his head in my left ribs. I honestly can't imagine working right now.


----------



## bcos21

It's so nice to read everyone's plans for maternity leave. I'm glad I am a sahm this time,last pregnancy I worked a full day and then had my son a few hours later lol. This time I know my husband is going for more notice lol


----------



## Lollipopbop

When i found out i was pregnant, i planned to work up until a few weeks before my due date but like you said Ash, twins are no joke! I was really struggling and knowing my pregnancy wouldn't go past 37 weeks and I'm likely to be a sahm once they're born (2 lots of childcare fees! Eek) i thought i may as well go asap! Some days i do wonder if work is easier than entertaining my 4 year old all day though haha. Atleast at work you get a lunch break.

Love the name Leo too! 

It's odd being pregnant with 2 girls as i have their names but i wont know who is who until they come out and i see them


----------



## FaithyJ

Sigh, I could take personal leave now but it would be unpaid and there's no way we can do that. As for maternity leave, we really don't get that. I will get short term disability pay (80%) starting the day I deliver and for however long my dr. takes me out (usually 6 wks).. I'm really wearing down tho.. Building trucks and running around fixing engines and transmissions is no joke at 30wks lol


----------



## ashknowsbest

My little ones will be named Oliver Allen and Lucy Johanna. 

Lolli - that would be really interesting to have two of the same gender and 2 names picked out but not knowing which one belonged to who .... fun times! I'm sure you will know the minute you see them.


----------



## Blessedbaby

Faithy you fix trucks?


----------



## bcos21

Success!!! Passed the 3 hour test and that placenta is out of the way by at least 10 cm do relieved!!! Baby measuring big with an edd of Oct 15 but that doesn't worry me they said my son would be big but he was average


----------



## ajarvis

Wow 10CM!! That's awesome!


----------



## FaithyJ

@Blessed - I build trucks lol.. Fix issues that people break while building them or that get sent to us from the supplier.. Fun stuff ;)

Had a dr. appt today.. can finally quit jabbing my finger 4x a day. She switched me to two times a day, every other day. At least it's a step in the right direction! 1 more 2 wk appt then we're up for every week!! I can't believe we're getting so close!! My dr. gave me some restrictions to help me from over doing things here at work, but the medical dept here at work has refused to accept those restrictions :dohh:
So currently my group leader is taking it easy on me while I wait to hear from my doc on whether she wants to loosen the restrictions or just sign my sick leave paperwork.. fingers crossed she'll just sign it. Then I'll have plenty of time to get things ready for our lil Jelly Bean


----------



## bcos21

I'm wondering if any of you might be able to help me? Although I passed the 3 hour test my dr still advised me to watch my carbs. Let me preface this with, I trust my dr, we work well together etc but wtf does watch your carbs mean!? She said the baby is measuring big and carbs make the baby big. She said back in the day if someone failed the one hour glucose test they would put them on the gd diet anyway. So couple of things, one, they said my son was measuring big and wanted to induce, I declined, he was born 39w3d at 7 lb 5oz so not big at all, and secondly, when I asked her how many carbs I should aim for, noone could tell me! I can follow directions but they haven't given me anything to go off of. What was recommended to you ladies?!


----------



## ashknowsbest

bcos - I would just eat the healthy types of carbs. Stay away from white rice, white bread, things like that. Whole grain breads are much better for you and normally have less carbs and more dietary fiber.


----------



## KatO79

So just got back from vacation, didn't have much internet access so first am able to respond now. I'll play catch up ASAP!

In short our vacation was really nice although the drive to and back were horrid because of the huge amount of traffic and how much road work was being done in Germany:wacko: Baby has been doing well although I suspect (s)he may have turned at one point but now I think is back to head down again. I made sure to stay pretty hydrated and we always had a few cans of water with us when we were out during the day. I'll post pics ASAP, also have a few bump pics in the mix:winkwink:

As for the wedding we went to the day before we left, that went fine as well. Baby was super active during the ceremony for some reason, not sure if it was all the psalm singing or the organ or what:shrug: There was some issues with the food for me as the bridal couple hadn't fully prepared the restaurant so I had to constantly ask for the courses without the meat. Almost got into an argument with one waiter as he kept insisting that I'm a vegetarian (and should be asking for vegetarian versions) when I'm not, I'm a pescetarian since I eat fish/shellfish:dohh: To make things better, one of the wives started asking me when we were going to have baby #2:wacko::dohh: I thought people first bugged you about that around 1-1½ years _after_ baby #1 is born, not already 2 months before baby #1 is due:wacko: DH and I sidestepped the issue but it did bug me. Her husband was constantly bugging me about baby #1 shortly after DH and I got married and now his wife is already bugging me about baby #2. So crazy!

As for names DH, and I haven't really agreed on anything although I think we're getting closer to figuring something out. But most of the names under discussion are of course Danish names so would have to explain the Danish pronunciation to you all if I started talking about them.


----------



## Blessedbaby

hi ladies

interesting Faithy ...

AFM I had my 32/33 week scan and she is now weighing in at 2.04kg. She just loves sucking her thumb and was head down and kicking my placenta. My next appointment is on 12 Sept and we still looking at my csection being done on 28 September. My BP was low again yesterday which is a relief as it was borderline 3 weeks ago. I have however picked up more weight than my DR would like but as long as my baby is healthy everything is ok. I have also been feeling nauseous and have been sick 2 times since Saturday but my DR isn't too concerned about it but said if it gets worse to let her know.

So I guess now I have to focus on my hospital bags and getting my DD settled in at daycare.


----------



## KatO79

Good news on your BP Blessed:thumbup: Hope your nausea doesn't get worse!

Wow things are a bit quiet on here, aren't they? Was otherwise looking forward to chatting with everyone on here:wacko:


----------



## Blessedbaby

thanks Kat ... yes I only had nausea those few couple of days but I feel much better now ...

how are you doing?


----------



## KatO79

I guess things are going fine. Baby seems to be going strong in there although I can definitely feel the weight. (S)he seems to have a thing for my left side so feel most on that side. I seem to sometimes have trouble sleeping at night but no issues napping during the day. Oh and my heartburn can still get bad and it seems I can't drink Coke anymore since it's now making it worse which stinks because I love Coke/Pepsi so have cut down even more on it :nope: Strangely enough other carbonated beverages don't affect it so still drink carbonated water and other sodas on occassion. Plus I can't eat regular sized meals anymore so trying to eat smaller ones and more often instead.

BTW never heard back from my selfish friend since I last saw her in June which is fine by me (not even any likes on FB) - she doesn't seem to care about me or my pregnancy anyway. I just don't need someone like that around my baby and am just seriously hoping she's not counting on becoming the Godmother, especially after her total lack of interest :nope: Not that I'd feel comfortable making her Godmother anyway since she's so childish and her 2 previous boyfriends were abusive.


----------



## blablamana

I have trouble sleeping as well, Kat. Usually have cat naps during the night of like 20 minutes max and then around 6AM I finally do get two hours of VERY deep sleep. Does make me incredibly groggy, but at least I'm getting some sleep. Can't nap during the day, my brain can't mix sleep and daylight for some reason lol. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Kiwiberry

Good here, have a 4d scan on Friday. So happy this baby is staying in and the GD management is going well. Only 4 more weeks left of progesterone shots :happydance:.


----------



## KatO79

blablamana wow sounds a bit worse than me:wacko: I usually have most trouble falling asleep in the beginning and then falling back asleep when I need to get up and pee 2-3 times a night or when I occasionally just wake up for no real reason. Stinks you can't fall asleep during the day, it helps me a bit to get a 1 hour nap during the day. Much more than that though and it worsens my issues at night :dohh:

Kiwi hope your scan goes well and great news on the GD management:thumbup:

BTW does anyone else's DH still freak out a bit when they can see baby moving around in there? My DH still finds it a bit freaky:haha: When he feels like teasing me, he'll compare it to the "Alien" movie:wacko:


----------



## blablamana

KatO79 said:


> blablamana wow sounds a bit worse than me:wacko: I usually have most trouble falling asleep in the beginning and then falling back asleep when I need to get up and pee 2-3 times a night or when I occasionally just wake up for no real reason. Stinks you can't fall asleep during the day, it helps me a bit to get a 1 hour nap during the day. Much more than that though and it worsens my issues at night :dohh:
> 
> Kiwi hope your scan goes well and great news on the GD management:thumbup:
> 
> BTW does anyone else's DH still freak out a bit when they can see baby moving around in there? My DH still finds it a bit freaky:haha: When he feels like teasing me, he'll compare it to the "Alien" movie:wacko:

I've always had periods of bad sleeping, so kinda used to it and expected it! Body just seems to be preparing for when baby's out! Would have loved a preparation that involved EXTRA rest instead of LESS, but hey, body knows best I guess :shrug: Doesn't help that SO sleeps very wildly, flailing his arms and legs around, taking over the entire bed with his legs, snoring :haha: 

And haha, my SO also compared it to the alien movie :dohh: He doesn't really find it freaky though, but when he puts his hand on and baby's arm or leg moves past his hand he is always like: "that feels so weird". Baby is really up with his feet in my ribs and one time I asked SO to hold his hand just under my ribs and baby fully kicked his hand HARD. So he was like, "holy shit now I know why you jump up all the time" :haha:

Kiwi: Good luck with your scan! I really loved our 4D scan, the image was soooo clear


----------



## Kiwiberry

Thanks ladies! I am so excited! I'll make sure to post pictures.

My husband thanks seeing the baby move around is a little creepy but he also thinks it's amazing at the same time.


----------



## Smille24

I fall asleep easily most nights. Then when I get up to pee it takes me about 1-2 hours to get back to sleep. Last night I got up about 3am, tried to go back to sleep but she put some karate moves on me for over an hr. I love feeling her move, but it's really annoying when you need sleep.


----------



## Blessedbaby

good luck with your scan tomorrow Kiwi

I also struggle with sleep as I have to get up so many times to pee plus I have a blocked nose at night ... I can easily nap during the day too

Smile my baby also moves a lot while Im trying to sleep and that makes me wake up rather than trying to get back into bed ...


----------



## ajarvis

My SO compared it to aliens as well. Made the joke at the last midwife appointment too and she was like yea I've never heard that one before :p

Got 7 hours sleep last night! You'd think I'd feel amazing today. But no. Still tired. :p so much so that I made a tea this morning. I'm usually caffeine free and if I do have some its afternoon.

Still debating on the gym tonight too.


----------



## KatO79

blablamana ugh my DH can be annoying to sleep next to as well although he doesn't flail around as much as yours by the sound of it:nope: Wow my DH hasn't felt baby make any hard kicks yet. As is he half the time misses out on just seeing movement as he'll be e.g. totally absorbed in something on the TV and it can take a while to get his attention in those cases so he sometimes misses out :dohh: 

Luckily baby doesn't seem to move much when I'm going to sleep but there are exceptions and those nights I also have a harder time falling asleep. So crazy Smile that yours moves that much for that long at night:wacko: Mine seems to be for the most part more active in the mornings if anything. 

ajarvis yeah I can imagine it isn't a very original comparison :haha: It's funny when men think they're being so original though.


----------



## wish4baby

Yeah, I'm having a hard time sleeping too...baby moves and I have to pee a million times, it hurts to roll over :( strange because I could probably sleep all day but as soon as it's bed time, no way

Have fun at your scan! Can't wait to see pics!!

I've been dying y'all...seriously, this week has been a nightmare. I have 4 kids in 3 different schools. 2 play school sports (in addition to club sports) & one's in band (saxophone). 
School started Monday and M, Tu, Wed - I was doing pick up/drop off for nearly 6 hrs a day - from 5:30 AM - 8:30 AM, and again 2:30-5pm, then off to after school stuff. 
And some psycho in the carpool line yesterday literally wanted to get out & fight me because she can't follow traffic laws, it was awful. My 2 y/o has been inconsolable for the last week due to hand, foot, mouth! It's so painful for her & she had a really high fever, not eating or sleeping well, etc. 
My husband, of course, had a huge job (self employed, construction) at the deadline and has been working long hours, 5am until 8pm. So not much help there. 
I had my high risk dr appt on Wed, and while the lower uterine wall is still holding, I now also have low fluid. Have to go back again Monday for another scan and a plan of action.

Luckily there is hope lol
Baby is finally better!
9 y/o is now riding her bike to/from school & a teammate is taking her to/from soccer practice.
My husband finishes this job this weekend, and will have time to take the earliest drop offs thank goodness - 5:30am is just not for me.
My mom is going to help in pick up every day & we set up points for the older kids to walk to, so we can bypass the crazy car riders line. 

Next week should be so much better...fingers crossed


----------



## Blessedbaby

wish sounds like me ... I was up at 3:35am wide awake and when I finally felt tired it was time to get up for work ...

Im so tired and sore Im thinking of working from home from now until my maternity leave officially starts on 16 September


----------



## Lollipopbop

Sleeping has been awful! It's too hot, I'm so uncomfortable and turning over feels impossible now haha. I'm getting so big! 

Your week sounds crazy wish4baby. My ds starts school in just over a week. I'm not looking forward to school runs as I'm not driving yet. My test is booked for the end of next month, I'm so nervous... doubting that I'll even be able to fit behind the wheel!


----------



## blablamana

Ugh this night I couldn't sleep at all. Was awake the entire night, didn't even get to fall asleep, my hips were hurting, my legs were hurting, then my bump, had to pee 823896x times. I'm so exhausted haha

I kinda slapped SO out of frustration because he was of course asleep within 5 minutes. Didn't wake him up though. :haha:

Anyone already have their hospital bags ready? I've been thinking of starting mine, just in case, but am also kind of anxious about it for some reason.

Wish: wow you have a lot going on. Hope that the low fluid is manageable and still okay for now. Sounds a bit scary and I hope that next appointment you'll get a decent plan of action!


----------



## KatO79

FXed for you wish!

Nope not packed my hospital bags yet, first have to pull myself together and unpack my vacation bag:haha: I hate unpacking:blush: Only have managed to unpack the dirty clothes (they were in a plastic bag) and get them washed as I didn't want anything staining. Still missing buying a couple of breastfeeding bras so need to get a few of those (thinking of getting fitted for some very soon but will need to take DH with me) plus still missing a few other items. But guess I could just pack what I do have and add the stuff I still need to buy as I get them:shrug:


----------



## Lollipopbop

I've packed a bag for the babies. Need to call my hospital and ask if they provide formula or if we need to bring it as I'm not trying BF this time. As for my bag, my friends did it for me for my baby shower which was lovely. I just need to add a few personal bits. Knowing i have no more than 6 weeks left is crazy.

What would you guys say was a must have in yours and babys hospital bags?


----------



## Blessedbaby

I haven't packed any of my bags yet ... I will probably do so when Im working from home or something ...


----------



## Smille24

I'm going to pack my bag this weekend. I just need to feel prepared. I just don't know where to start. 

My dh has been working 12hr shifts since last week and I absolutely hate it. It's like being a single mom. He's back on regular shift starting tomorrow, but the end of Sept he'll be working 72hrs a week so of course I'm freaking out that he'll most likely be at work when I go into labor. 

I can't get comfy anymore to sleep either. I get way too hot and I hate sleeping on my side. Then when I do fall asleep I either have to pee or baby moves too much. I guess my body is preparing me for no sleep once she comes.

DD starts school Mon and after meeting her teacher and seeing some of her friends, she's ready to go back. She's really involved in soccer and baseball, but we had to take the fall season off. There's no way my dh or I could commit to the games and her grandparents work. She was extremely understanding but I still feel bad.


----------



## ajarvis

Haven't packed my bag yet. But I think I'm supposed to by next weekend - 36 weeks - for when midwife does the home visit. At least that's what it says online.

Fiance says we'll finish the baby's room, boys room, and crib this weekend. So then I can wash her clothes, and put them away! Plus FIL will be here sometime today and I think he's bringing stuff my MIL got for the baby as well. So hopefully on Monday I'll feel a bit more prepared.

Also going for my blood test today. Hopefully my iron levels are up to where they need to be. Low iron raises the risk of doing a birth center birth due to possible hemorrhage from my understanding. Last time they weren't super low. Just by a few points. So hopefully managed to raise them that little bit. Especially since we will be paying for the birth center soon!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Smilies sorry your DH works so much :(. You are doing a great job especially for doing it all on your own Mama.

Ajarvis, I know your pain I too am anemic but they still haven't tested my blood again since I've been on supplements.


----------



## ashknowsbest

I've been so quiet only because now that I'm going on 32 weeks I basically feel like time has stopped. I'm ready to be done and it seems like time is dragging. Anyone else?


----------



## Kiwiberry

Ash, same here! Although I keep reminding myself to relax and enjoy it while it lasts (might be my last baby :(). 

We had the 3d/4d scan today!! Here is our little Princess all healthy, beautiful, and perfect in every way :cloud9: <3.
 



Attached Files:







Baby01.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 1









Baby02.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## bcos21

Kiwi- what An adorable little baby! It will be so fun to compacompare her little newborn face to the ultrasound


----------



## Kiwiberry

bcos21, thank you so much hun! I am so excited to compare the ultrasound to what she looks like after she is born. I want to hopefully get the same pose as well like some of the other scans I see on Google.


----------



## KatO79

ajarvis wow wish it was me! Baby's room still needs to be cleared out. Haven't washed any of the clothes or cloth diapers/inserts yet either:wacko: We're also still missing a few things, including a mattress for the cradle but DH's parents said they'd buy one for us (to make up for having thought it was an adjusteable crib) but that won't happen until they're back from their vacation sometime next week. So lucky, my in-laws haven't bought anything for the baby yet, don't know if they're waiting until baby is born so they know the gender. FXed for your iron level test!

ash nope time still seems to be going a bit quick for my liking:nope: Looking forward to meeting my baby but at the same time want this pregnancy to last as it may be my only shot at being pregnant and I want to enjoy it as much as possible.

Kiwi great scan pics:thumbup:

AFM DH and I managed to buy a couple of woolen items yesterday so think we're set with clothes for now. If we buy any more clothes, it'll be in larger sizes so we have for the future. DH's coworker still has a crib for sale so we're going to grab it as we wouldn't be able to get one at that price, even on a 40% sale! Oh and we bid on and won a lightly used Ergobaby baby carrier so we're set in that area as well! Just need to buy a newborn insert so we can use it from the get go. But don't think we'll go shopping for the last items until maybe next weekend.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Kat, thanks hun! 

I still have not packed my hospital bag or bought the couple of items I need for this baby. We are set on clothes, but I do need a new ring sling carrier. I currently have a light rainbow girasol WCRS. I want to check out the Tula website, and hopefully get this adorable pink one (below). 

Tula: https://www.tulababycarriers.com/products/ring-sling-dancey-doll-shuffle


----------



## Smille24

Sorry if this is tmi, but is anyone else having a "lightening" pain in their vagina? This past week while walking or doing something all of a sudden it hits me but lasts a second or two. I read online that it could be from your cervix dilating. Of course the net is so unreliable and I will definitely talk to my dr about it at this week's appt. I haven't been pregnant in over 7 yrs so it's hard to remember what to expect at this stage.


----------



## ashknowsbest

smille - I've never been pregnant before but from what I've been reading that "lightening" feeling is cause by the baby getting set up in the pelvis for birth. You're right on target for the time that should be happening too so I think that's what you're feeling. 

kiwi - I haven't packed my hospital bag either ... I really should. I've just been feeling lazy. I did order robes for the hospital, I need to get some slippers, and just pack the things for the babies. I just tonight bought some sweatpants/leggings for premies for their coming home premie outfits (just in case they're small) and I have some newborn outfits that already have long pants. I'm just worried about them being cold since they're due in October. Yeah we live in CA but we live up north and believe it or not it gets really chilly here. I just don't know what kind of weather to expect so I'm going to pack them 2 outfits each just to be on the safe side. Oh and what sweet pictures of your little girl! 

kat - oooo on the ergobaby! We have 1 moby wrap and one boba wrap. I do want to get the ergo baby carrier for when they're older but haven't purchased them yet. I know that they're supposed to be super comfortable though so I will invest in one eventually, probably when they're about 3 months old.

AFM - I have good news to report. I had some pretty annoying itching so I mentioned it to my doctor last weekend and she ordered some liver tests. Well, it turns out I don't have a liver problem (thank god because it's very serious for the babies and they normally induce pretty early because it increases the risk of a still birth)! I'm really happy it's not my liver and that the babies aren't at risk but I'm still very itchy. So annoying. And it's not just from my skin stretching. I actually have these little bumps on my back and chest and under breast area. I've been doing some reading and saw a condition called AEP that is common in women who prior to pregnancy have eczema. I have a very mild case of eczema on my shins so I'm wondering if that's what I have going on. I have extremely sensitive skin as it is so I really wouldn't be surprised if there was something like this going on. Anyways, I will meet with the dermatologist and try to figure this out!


----------



## blablamana

Smille24 said:


> Sorry if this is tmi, but is anyone else having a "lightening" pain in their vagina? This past week while walking or doing something all of a sudden it hits me but lasts a second or two. I read online that it could be from your cervix dilating. Of course the net is so unreliable and I will definitely talk to my dr about it at this week's appt. I haven't been pregnant in over 7 yrs so it's hard to remember what to expect at this stage.


Constantly, it feels like I'm getting stabbed in my foof. :haha: It's a very sharp and sudden pain that is also almost instantly gone as well. It stops me in my tracks and everything. Have also been losing bits of my plug so I'm sure it's from baby's head pressing down and annoying my cervix a bit. 
Don't worry too much about dilating yet, could be that you went from nothing to 1-2 cm though. Which I think would be fine right (especially if you've had kids before)? 
Curious to see what your doc says, mine said it was normal even though she also said that it was a bit early for me.

Ash: Glad that you don't have a liver problem, that would be very serious! Sucks about the itching though, in the mean time just moisturize it a little bit more than you normally do? 

AFM: TMI but anyone else's breasts just leaking like idiots? It started at 17-18 weeks for me and midwife thought that was hilarious (and nothing to worry about). But at this stage it has gotten so bad that my night shirts are COVERED in big splotches of it. Sometimes I'm on the couch and BAM massive wet spots appearing. Will talk to midwife next week but kinda wondered if anybody else has it, even if it's not as bad? My SO asked if that wouldn't mean that all the food would be gone for baby when he arrives :dohh: Doofus.


----------



## KatO79

Kiwi glad I'm not the only one missing a few things:haha: Those slings are _really_ beautiful:thumbup:

Smile I get them occasionally but not so often. I've been more getting a sore pelvis these last couple of weeks. I think that it can be normal.

ash I was also looking at those types of wraps but DH wasn't sure he could figure them out so we took the Ergobaby carrier instead. We'll be buying the newborn insert so we can use it right away. I've been teasing DH and saying I can't wait to see him with the carrier on with our baby in it:haha: Glad your itching didn't turn out to be a sign of anything serious. Hope you're right and it is what you think it is!

blablamana nope no leaking _at all_ yet actually. It worries me a bit because I _really_ want to breastfeed so it's making me anxious if I'll be able to or not, like maybe my milk will never come:wacko:

AFM I've been waking up with back aches. May try using my pregnancy pillow again and see if that helps. Or maybe I should try getting one of those support bands that go around your bump and see if that helps as well? I had a slightly dodgy back already due to a bad fall (fell right on my back actually) from a horse some years ago (I was an avid horseback rider, going to start again at one point after baby is here) so it may be now acting up because of baby's weight and how I'm lying?


----------



## Blessedbaby

hi ladies

ajarvis so exciting hope you guys managed to finish up ...

Kat sounds like you sorted on clothes now ... we got 5 short sleeved babygrows yesterday so we not buying anything further until she outgrows her stuff ...

Ash that is great news ...

Kiwi your baby is so cute just look at those cheeks

Smile I too get that sometimes when standing up from sitting on the toilet it just hits me at random times

blabla yes Ive been leaking like crazy its worse when sleeping ...

AFM - I finally got the last bits for my hospital bag ... I however haven't packed any bags yet will do so in about 2 weeks time ... for now my main focus is getting my DD settled in daycare ... so once she is settled I can focus on my bags ... Im also officially working from home now until my maternity leave starts on 16 September ... and good thing I am as my spd is horrific ... I also got a helper to help with the laundry and housework ...


----------



## blablamana

Kat: don't worry, as far as I've heard leaking during pregnancy means absolutely nothing regarding breastfeeding/supply at all. Doesn't mean I'll have tons of actual milk supply at all! I hope I will obviously, but don't worry. Doesn't mean anything in terms of supply :)


----------



## KatO79

Blessed hope it all goes well with your daughter in daycare! Yep I have mostly long sleeve bodys though since it's pretty chilly in October here but do have 3 short sleeved as well. Can't decide if 2 night suits are enough though, may get 1-2 more but we'll see.

blablamana I hope you're right! But I'm still a bit nervous about it, even though I know logically it's completely beyond my control, I'll feel so bad if my milk never comes or if my supply is super poor:nope:


----------



## Smille24

Thank goodness I'm not alone. It's hard to remember things from my last pregnancy. I have this feeling that she's coming early. I'm curious to hear what my dr has to say. 

Bla- I leaked once and that was it. With my 1st I do remember leaking like that a few times.


----------



## ajarvis

Kat it sounds like things are moving along for you though in preparedness anyways! I don't know if I'm done for clothes yet. have to wash everything I've got lol.

Kiwi I like the look of the tula. But not sure if I want the tula, mei tai, k'tan... the list goes on :p Definitely don't have bag packed. Want to get that done by Saturday or Sunday. I'll be 36 weeks on Saturday!

smille - yep here too! I take it as a sign of things getting ready. I think she's moved lower too which is why it's starting to happen. Oh and I also think this baby is coming early! For some reason I have September 26th in my head. 

Ash glad it's not a liver problem! I had some crazy itching that turned out to be from dry skin that didn't even feel dry.... weird. but as soon as I put extra moisturizer on it stopped.

Blessed I was able to express about 10 weeks ago. Not really leaking, but now nothing. So Strange. Kat I never leaked or expressed etc. with either of the boys and had an abundance!

AFM So we finished the painting, touchups etc of the room. Vaccumed cleared out all the painting stuff etc. Sanded down and stained the crib railing that needed to be done. But think we put the stain on a little thick cause 24 hours later it was still tacky feeling. So haven't done the clear coat yet, but moved some of the crib pieces up into the room. Also filled in some scratches on the change table. Started washing some bedding for the crib/change table. Got my son's dresser fixed, and the other one out of the room. Things are slowly getting done! Next weekend is the cutoff I want it all done though. Since the weekend after I'll be 37 weeks and full term! My FIL is in town and got lots of cute clothes for the baby. Some are 12 month though so have to be put away. But I finally feel like things are coming together!


----------



## bcos21

It's so fun to watch everyone prepare for the final weeks! 

Lightning crotch is totally normal, I get it on and off (have during both pregnancies) and as far as leaky boobs go? My son self weaned in may after two and a half years nursing and I have had no leaking at all, don't be discouraged!!


----------



## Smille24

Ajarvis- my dh has Sept 21st in his head, I think he's nuts lol. Everyone I know personally are having their babies weeks early. Some are their first born. So of course I'm a little more stressed and lightening crotch isn't easing my mind.

I am going to finish packing today. Everything is washed and ready to go. I just have to order a swing and mobile today.


----------



## KatO79

ajarvis true and I need to wash all the clothes we have as well. I've only managed to wash the cloth diaper inserts once and read they need to be washed 3-4 times for max absorbancy plus also need to wash the cloth diapers 1-2 as well. So _lots_ of washing going to be going on for the next couple of weeks but I can just as well get used to it, especially since I'm cloth diapering:haha: Was hard on my back though emptying out the dryer of the inserts so will need DH to help me with all the washing and drying. Sounds like you're really in the full swing of things getting prepared!

bcos thanks for that, here's hoping it really doesn't mean a thing my lack of leaking. Maybe I should be just glad it hasn't happened yet:haha:


----------



## ajarvis

Smille I also need a swing and mobile. But don't consider them necessities. So not too worried yet. I am keeping my eye on kijiji though - oh and a baby bathtub! If we don't get one I'll use the sink, but it'd be nice to pick up.


----------



## KatO79

Ok I _really_ need advice now. My selfish, childish friend (wrote about her here for those that don't know about her: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...nd-showing-no-interest-my-pregnancy-vent.html) who we haven't heard from since we saw her in June called DH today with the news that she was pregnant back in June when she was asking about the price of stuff and what happens at scans and appointments. She was otherwise due in February but turns out baby wasn't growing right and she's now very recently m/c'ed it. Now she wants to come over:wacko: I honestly don't know how to feel about this. I feel bad for her but at the same time feel like the only reason she got pregnant is because I am and she wanted to be the center of attention plus she never showed any interest in my pregnancy which you'd think she would when she was pregnant herself yet never once did she ask how I'm doing or anything even before she knew something was wrong. I just don't know, should I agree to let her come over? I know this sounds horrible, but I just can't stand yet another evening where everything is about her as I feel like our friendship seems to be almost constantly about her.


----------



## Blessedbaby

ajarvis glad you almost done ... seems like you got a lot sorted out over the weekend ...

I will start washing at 35 weeks ... its warmer this side of the world with Spring rolling in ...


----------



## Smille24

Kat- I'm a pushover sometimes, so I'd let her come over to talk and possibly reconnect. A loss is difficult to go through alone, so being there for her may not be a bad idea. Yes, she probably hasn't been the best friend to you, but I cannot imagine losing a baby whether it was planned or not and people who I thought were my friends shut me out. 

I've recently gone through a similar situation and have a strained relationship with my very good friend. She knew we'd been trying to conceive for over 2 yrs. She was very excited for us at first when we announced our pregnancy, but has avoided me like the plague ever since. I never brought up pregnancy after telling her our news bc she's been with her SO for 14yrs and really wants to start a family. However, he has no motivation to live the adult lifestyle. We've made plans in the past and she just completely blew me off. It hurts to go through that. I totally get she may be jealous, but I'm not going to put my dreams of expanding my family aside so I don't hurt her feelings. It's just human nature I suppose.


----------



## KatO79

Smille24 said:


> Kat- I'm a pushover sometimes, so I'd let her come over to talk and possibly reconnect. A loss is difficult to go through alone, so being there for her may not be a bad idea. Yes, she probably hasn't been the best friend to you, but I cannot imagine losing a baby whether it was planned or not and people who I thought were my friends shut me out.
> 
> I've recently gone through a similar situation and have a strained relationship with my very good friend. She knew we'd been trying to conceive for over 2 yrs. She was very excited for us at first when we announced our pregnancy, but has avoided me like the plague ever since. I never brought up pregnancy after telling her our news bc she's been with her SO for 14yrs and really wants to start a family. However, he has no motivation to live the adult lifestyle. We've made plans in the past and she just completely blew me off. It hurts to go through that. I totally get she may be jealous, but I'm not going to put my dreams of expanding my family aside so I don't hurt her feelings. It's just human nature I suppose.


You're probably right but I do find the whole thing odd. She had told me not long ago that she was going to put off having kids as she's taking a 2nd education plus she hasn't been together with her 11 year younger boyfriend (he's 22-23) for very long either (they moved in together already after 3-4 months of dating:wacko:). She wanted to wait until she had a job and been with him longer so was thinking 2-3 years before TTCing. She even said maybe we could be pregnant at the same time, her with baby #1 and me with baby #2 by that time. Although I told her DH and I didn't even know if we could have baby #2 and would be NTNP. Plus that it wasn't even for sure we'd get pregnant at the same time either.

Now she suddenly tells my DH she was pregnant and had an mc. I do question the whole thing a bit unfortunately although I know that it's taboo to do so. She is emotionally unstable and very childish for her age (mentally more like 13-14 than 34) plus loves to create or have drama and be the center of attention. Plus I still don't get that while she was pregnant (assuming she is telling the truth), why she had 0 interest in hearing about results from my scans and the like, like she didn't care how my baby is doing or how I'm doing/feeling. I also thought that most that have been through an mc had problems seeing their pregnant friends so seems a bit counterintuitive she'd want to come here and see me with my large bump.

I guess I'm also a bit tired of this friendship always being about her, she constantly expects to be taken care of while my needs and feelings seem to not matter at all or only very little. It's very one-sided and has been for many years now.


----------



## Lollipopbop

Hope you work things out with your friend Kat, I'd probably give her another chance but that's down to you obviously. 

Glad everyones feeling prepared for the most part. It does feel good when it all comes together. We've got a few things to do - 
Order our pram, OHs dad is buying that which is lovely.
I need to pick up one of the car seats and baby monitor from my sister. She's also buying the baby bouncers as a baby gift so we need to sort those out. 
We're also buying the 'perfect prep machine' I've heard loads of good things and if i can make night feeds easier then i will, any one have any experience with one?

Other than that i think we're all done. I think i have gone over board with clothes though, we have so much from newborn until 6-9 months. I do think the babies will be small so hopefully they'll get a lot of use! X


----------



## KatO79

The problem is I keep giving this woman chances, she just keeps on making it all about herself and her needs, her feelings. She's been this way for all 7 years and is now 34 (almost 35), I highly doubt she's gonna change. She shown no interest in personal growth or maturing. She continues to create drama and has even on many occasions called my DH because I was "being mean" when I was doing no such thing. As said, she has emotional and mental issues (she's adopted and was abandoned by her birth parents when she was 3) and shows no interest in doing anything about it. I can't help this woman, I've tried to no avail. E.g. she used to talk about all her man issues and how she can't find anyone and would cry for hours on end about how no one wants her and if she's the one making men act this way. When I suggested she stop making looks her #1 priority and start looking at personality and character plus maybe trying to look for men in other places than clubs and bars, she looked at me like I was nuts and said "But I need to be attracted to the guy!" So she kept doing what she was doing and ended up being used by men for sex or ending up with abusive men (her current boyfriend being an exception). She refuses any and all advice, she keeps on doing what she wants and then cries about the predictable outcomes. I'm not a psychiatrist, I can't help her and I can't keep on feeling like I'm being used.


----------



## ajarvis

Blessed I guess we did. I still feel we didn't :p poor DH ha. He was super proud of all that got done and I felt like not enough got done. My oldest son wants to put the sealer on the crib. So maybe I'll get him to do that tonight and then once it's dry I can at least get the crib put up and the bedding on so that the room looks like a room then I'll feel more comfortable... maybe? 

lolli you sound like you're quite close to done :) I do still need to sort through the clothes and make sure I have enough. I feel like I don't. But I know that could be because everything is in closets and what not.

Kat. this doesn't sound like a friendship at all. Not sure her side of course, but from what you say I'd just back off. If you can't be the support she needs then maybe she can find it elsewhere. Sounds like you don't feel like she fills a need for you or supports you. Not everyone is meant to be friends and that's ok! At this point with baby so close I'd be staying away from drama or emotionally draining situations.


----------



## ajarvis

OH and I ordered a monitor. I so did not want a video monitor. They're expensive and a waste IMO. But I'm getting a video monitor ha. Ordered it off airmiles for free. It's a motorola with excellent reviews. But won't be here for at least 4 weeks.


----------



## Smille24

Kat- there's only so much you can take. One-sides friendships never work out and sometimes is best to go your separate ways. If my friend called my dh, that'd be the end of it. Not that I'm jealous and don't trust my dh, but bc that's disrespectful imo. You need supported as well and it sounds like she doesn't provide that. Maybe just be honest with her and tell her she hasn't been good to you.

My friend has been crying for the last 3 years about her SO and how he's not motivated to get married and have kids. I told her if after 14 yrs nothing has changed it never will so if she's unhappy that's on her. She was going to leave, but is too dependant on him for money. She knows my view on the subject, and hasn't discussed it in awhile. Of course she doesn't really talk to me or her other pregnant friends anymore. Yes, I feel bad that she doesn't have the life she dreamed of, but you can change the outcome of things.


----------



## Lollipopbop

Some friendships run their course and maybe yours has? If you have no time/energy to put in to it then don't force it. 

I'm just getting my sisters one she bought when my newphew was smaller. I do like the video ones, I bet i wouldn't stop checking and looking though! 

My 4 year old starts school on monday and i have my driving test in just over 2 weeks so I'll be having constant lessons from when he starts! I really hope i pass, cutting it fine but definitely a necessity now im going to have 3 little ones! England has been quite warm the last week and I'm really struggling with how big i am now. Even walking around the supermarket feels like a marathon. I don't want my girls to come any earlier than planned at 37 weeks but i really can't wait for it now x


----------



## ashknowsbest

lolli - what is a perfect prep machine?


----------



## Lollipopbop

It's a machine that makes bottles at room temperature but has a burst of boiling water to kill the bacteria in the formula. I don't know how the formula guidelines differ in America but it's all changed here since my son was a baby. I used to boil water and keep it in the fridge, add the powder just before feeding but I've been told that doesn't kill the bacteria and making the bottles just before feeding is recommended but that sounds so time consuming, especially with twins!


----------



## hopefullys

Hi girls ive been catching up on everyone, I'm 33 weeks now n feeling huge n struggling already! I cant walk for long I get really breathless n my back n groins give in! Ive had a horrible virus for the last week that's an awful cough n sore throat I'm up half the night with it n the coughing is horrendous its like I'm choking n now all my stomach n ribs r really sore I'm almost in agony when I cough. Its just awful. Ive had 2 weeks often worn have spent it like this! Only got 2 weeks to work then I finish n I'm only part time anyway.
Ive got a perfect prep machine too! Ready and waiting! Ive been told there fab! 
Girls what method will you use when say going out and about for a day, is it ok to fill a flask and make the bottles up fresh while out? X


----------



## hopefullys

I'm In the UK too x


----------



## ajarvis

hopefully when I was bottle feeding my youngest I'd just bring a bottle with powder in it and a bottle of water and then mix as we went. I never really warmed the bottles past room temperature that way I didn't have to worry about him not wanting it. Mind you that kid wouldn't turn down food :p


----------



## hopefullys

Ok yeh I always like to give warm milk so could try taking the bottle n powder out n just adding the water x


----------



## Lollipopbop

My son never had a warm bottle. I thought the same as you ajarvis. Once my lo's are 6 months then the powder in cooled down boiled water will probably be what we do.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hey ladies I was leaking fluid so I called my doctor. They told me to come in and it turns out it was amniotic fluid. I had ruptured. They want me to stay in the hospital while they monitor my contractions. I have received the first dose of steroid shots and antibiotics. If natural labor doesn't start within a week they are going to induce me because after then the risk of infection goes up dramatically. I am really hoping my little peanut makes it to 34 weeks. I am just so sad that I'm going to be having another premature baby. I guess my body just isn't equipped to have children.


----------



## Blessedbaby

good luck Kiwiberry thinking of you and baby


----------



## KatO79

Smille24 said:


> Kat- there's only so much you can take. One-sides friendships never work out and sometimes is best to go your separate ways. If my friend called my dh, that'd be the end of it. Not that I'm jealous and don't trust my dh, but bc that's disrespectful imo. You need supported as well and it sounds like she doesn't provide that. Maybe just be honest with her and tell her she hasn't been good to you.
> 
> My friend has been crying for the last 3 years about her SO and how he's not motivated to get married and have kids. I told her if after 14 yrs nothing has changed it never will so if she's unhappy that's on her. She was going to leave, but is too dependant on him for money. She knows my view on the subject, and hasn't discussed it in awhile. Of course she doesn't really talk to me or her other pregnant friends anymore. Yes, I feel bad that she doesn't have the life she dreamed of, but you can change the outcome of things.

Too true, it just isn't working out. And yeah, every time she calls my DH it bothers me but I think it's because she considers him her friend as well. But it bothered me much more that she'd involve him whenever she felt I was "being mean" instead of dealing with it herself and talking it through with me. It would occasionally lead to conflict between my DH and I before I showed him my texts to her and told him he needs to be critical of what she tells him if she calls him again with claims I'm "being mean." I know I can be a bit blunt but I've honestly been treating her with kid gloves because I know she's an emotional mess so it's total BS when she says I'm "being mean" to her.

As for support you're right, it's been me supporting her through all her drama (mostly with men) and me getting _very_ little back. But as said, _I can't be honest with her_. Whenever I've in the past tried telling her she's e.g. been hurtful, she'll start making it about her hurt feelings instead because I've now hurt her by saying she's been hurtful towards me:wacko::dohh: Last time her boyfriend helped her see it but I just think it's sad that a 34-35 year old woman needs her 22-23 year old boyfriend to help her see when she's being hurtful. So yeah, a waste of time to discuss it with her when she just gets defensive and turns it around on me. I just can't deal with her huge emotional issues, I've tried but she's shown no interest in improving or "growing up." I was planning on distancing myself from her and seeing if things fizzled out since we've moved further away from her (so it now takes her a little over 1 hour to get to us compared to 10-15 minutes) but now she suddenly comes with her pregnancy and mc so now I can't I guess until it's blown over. 

That's sad about your friend but so true. She should see that he won't change and leave if she can't live with the fact he won't marry and have kids. She sounds like my "friend" in that respect, complaining about stuff but not doing anything to change things.




Kiwiberry said:


> Hey ladies I was leaking fluid so I called my doctor. They told me to come in and it turns out it was amniotic fluid. I had ruptured. They want me to stay in the hospital while they monitor my contractions. I have received the first dose of steroid shots and antibiotics. If natural labor doesn't start within a week they are going to induce me because after then the risk of infection goes up dramatically. I am really hoping my little peanut makes it to 34 weeks. I am just so sad that I'm going to be having another premature baby. I guess my body just isn't equipped to have children.

Wow Kiwi, so sorry and I hope everything goes well and your baby will be fine :hugs:

AFM baby wise I bought the Philips Avent SCD570 and it seem pretty good but I'll know for sure once baby is here and I can use it for real. As for bottle warmers I can't decide if I should invest in one or not, they're pretty expensive here. Are they really necessary if I bf though? I'm not planning on using bottles much if I'm bf although I have bought a few so we have them for e.g. nights out when my ILs will be watching baby.


----------



## hopefullys

Aww hope you and bubs r ok kiwiberry. I'm sure baby be fine when born anyway. Have they any idea what weight baby is? X


----------



## Kiwiberry

Thanks ladies! I go down for in-depth ultrasound in about an hour. I should know more of what's going on including how big the baby is.


----------



## Blessedbaby

Kat I didn't use a bottle warmer but I bet its pretty good if you have a fussy baby that wants a warm bottle especially since you guys are gearing up for winter ...

Scotlynn was a autumn baby too ...

Im planning on breastfeeding this time around if it doesn't work baby will have milk at room temperature though


----------



## Smille24

Kiwi- fxd everything goes well.

Kat- I am going to bf also and we bought a warmer. They're not too expensive and we figured it would come in handy if I'm not home and my dh has to used stored milk. I don't plan on introducing a bottle for a few months though.


----------



## blablamana

Smille24 said:


> Kiwi- fxd everything goes well.
> 
> Kat- I am going to bf also and we bought a warmer. They're not too expensive and we figured it would come in handy if I'm not home and my dh has to used stored milk. I don't plan on introducing a bottle for a few months though.

We have a warmer as well. I hope to start back with work in January and plan to have loads stored up for pumping. Both SO and my mom need to be able warm the milk when I'm not there and it wasn't too expensive either. I have a double electric pump as well and am going to store milk in our freezer for bubs! 

Kiwi: keeping my fingers crossed! I'm sorry that you are going through this again, can't imagine how stressful that must be. :hugs:


----------



## Kiwiberry

I used a bottle warmer for my first when I had to supplement with formula. Mine worked very well and I never had to worry about it overheating. It didn't last long though because she ended up really hating formula.


----------



## KatO79

OK I'll try convincing DH we need to get one then. They're almost $100 here though which DH thought was a bit pricey. But with you ladies backing me up, I'm pretty sure I can get him to cough up the money:winkwink: I'm hoping to go in for our (hopefully) last baby shopping spree either this weekend or the next (depends on DH) to get the last "must haves" and I'll also have to go bra shopping as well, want to get fitted for a nursing bra so I'm sure it fits good and hoping to buy at least 2.


----------



## ajarvis

lollipop I even stopped boiling at like 3 months or so. Sterilizing shortly after. Basically once he was chewing his fingers and holding toys :p

Kiwi hope you can make it to 34 weeks! At least that's only 3 weeks early from full term... Hopefully ultrasound gives you some good news on size, and some answers.


----------



## KatO79

Ugh my DH drives me crazy sometimes:wacko::dohh: I told him about the bottle warmer so he started saying we should ask his big brother if he still has one. But I reminded him that the brother's evil ex-wife sold everything since she didn't even want her sister to get any hand me downs so never mind us. So he then went on the internet to find it for cheaper. Which he did. So I asked him to order it but he just tells me to "Relax" and then starts looking at LPs and CDs:growlmad: Ugh, he doesn't seem to grasp that there's under 6 weeks til my EDD. For him it's like we have all the time in the world to buy everything we're still missing:nope:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Kat, my husband is the same way and now our baby is going to be born in less than a week and we are not prepared with any of the items we were going to purchase for her. I didn't even have a hospital bag because he wanted to wait another two weeks to get it.

As for my baby she is estimated to be about 5 lbs. 3 oz. and in the 42nd percentile. Her fluid is a little low and below where they like it at. I am definitely going to be induced by 34 weeks if natural labor does it start. The good news is based on how well she's doing I might actually be able to hold her and breast-feed her after she's born.


----------



## bcos21

Thinking of you kiwi!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Kiwi - thinking of you. :hugs: are they doing nst's on your daughter? I would be a little apprehensive to let them take her out due to low fluid if she's not showing any signs of distress. Even if you're leaking fluid your body is CONSTANTLY replenishing it. There is a lot to consider and I'm not saying I have all the answers but just wanted to maybe give a different opinion. The doctors know best but it's just something to think about and consider. An NST would show if she's in distress and they could also do an ultrasound to check on the placenta to make sure it's doing ok also. Just a thought. I wish you the very best and 34 weeks and over 5 pounds is great! I'm sure everything will be fine with your LO. And you get to meet her so soon!


----------



## Kiwiberry

They don't want to risk infection. That is the reason they're going to induce me if she does not come by 34 weeks. After the first week of the risk of infection goes up dramatically. It really has nothing to do with the fluid or how much she has they were only looking at it to see if I really did rupture.


----------



## ashknowsbest

I see. Well I wish you and your daughter all the best.


----------



## Kiwiberry

If the fluid was below a certain amount they would be concerned and I would probably have to be induced sooner. They did look at her and all of her organs even including the placenta. She is doing great. They said the risk of infection comes from all the bacteria in the vagina. Once you rupture it can easily make its way to the baby. Also I have strep b so they're concerned about that as well.


----------



## ajarvis

Great news Kiwi! Hopefully everything goes smooth. since you have strep B will they start antibiotics soon, or just closer to when they decide they want her out?


----------



## Kiwiberry

They have already started anabiotic's to prevent infection. I believe I am going to keep receiving them until after she is born.


----------



## ajarvis

Oh that's good. i haven't had my swab yet. Just was curious. I couldn't remember if it was when your water broke, or when you're in active labor that they want you on antibiotics.


----------



## Smille24

Kiwi- I'm glad baby is doing well and that as of now there are no concerns. 

My dh is completely opposite. He is anxious about our baby's arrival and made sure we got all of our last minute items ordered this week. He definitely wants to be prepared which is nice. I think we're going to go stock up on food here within the next week or so bc I know I'm not going to want to go grocery shopping after her arrival and he isn't going to have time due to work. I may even freeze some planned ahead meals to make life easier for us.


----------



## Lollipopbop

Kiwi - Glad to hear your LO is healthy and her weight is great so fingers crossed she arrives safe and sound :)

My DH is like yours Smille, he wants to make sure we have everything. Also i have been very lucky this time, everyone has been very generous and wants to buy us things for the babies.

Kat - that sounds really expensive for a bottle warmer. Seeing as you're planning on bf, maybe see if you need one once LO is here? I never had one for my son, he alwars was happy with room temperature. 

Has anyone still got sickness? Mine has come back recently and I'm really sensitive to smells again and have gone off food. It's rubbish, hope it passes.


----------



## Blessedbaby

Kiwi Im glad to hear baby is doing well and that they taking extra care of you ...

Lolli I felt sick week before last when I hit 32 weeks and had a few days of nausea and vomiting but im much better now ...

Kat I agree maybe first see how your baby takes to BF ... 

Ajarvis you on the last block of your ticker ... whoop whoop

AFM - Im good especially now that Im working from home ... I take daily walks with my DD to keep busy and now that the weather is warmer ... she officially started daycare today ... she was supposed to start on 29 August but when we heard she was going to have to pay for the month of August and again today for September we decided to send her today ... Im happy to announce she is a brave little girl and left my hand and forgot all about me as soon as we entered the daycare centre ... I cant wait to hear how her first day went and all the stories she has to tell ... the house is sooo quiet but Im glad I can relax a little today seeing that Ive been up since 2:36am and its now 8:57am LOL I don't know who was more excited me or her ... 

anyways does anyone know what it feels like when you leak fluid? Im always wet but I noticed when I go to pee before I pee I hear drops falling ... I know the fluid replenishes itself ... just curious to know ...


----------



## KatO79

Smille24 said:


> My dh is completely opposite. He is anxious about our baby's arrival and made sure we got all of our last minute items ordered this week. He definitely wants to be prepared which is nice. I think we're going to go stock up on food here within the next week or so bc I know I'm not going to want to go grocery shopping after her arrival and he isn't going to have time due to work. I may even freeze some planned ahead meals to make life easier for us.


Wow can we switch DHs:haha: That's a good idea about groceries, DH and I should also probably stock up a bit more than we normally would even though DH will be taking 2-3 weeks of his maternity leave starting on the day I go into labour.




Lollipopbop said:


> My DH is like yours Smille, he wants to make sure we have everything. Also i have been very lucky this time, everyone has been very generous and wants to buy us things for the babies.
> 
> Kat - that sounds really expensive for a bottle warmer. Seeing as you're planning on bf, maybe see if you need one once LO is here? I never had one for my son, he alwars was happy with room temperature.

Wow so lucky! The only ones buying anything for us are my ILs and it's only because they told us they had an adjusteable crib we could use and it turned out it was a normal cradle so they're paying for the mattress for it. Otherwise nada! But we still may yet get a few items after baby is here as people may also be waiting to see the gender before buying anything:shrug:

Well this is Denmark so everything is expensive:nope: There's a 45% tax on paychecks (even before you see the money) and then there's another 25% tax on all goods and services you buy here. So prices like that don't phase me much anymore since I've been living here for 21 years now:shrug:

Nope no MS but my heartburn is occuring more often and gotten a bit worse. Luckily milk works so been drinking that. Plus I can't eat as much so trying to go for eating more often and smaller portions although DH doesn't get it :dohh:


----------



## blablamana

No sickness, but the heartburn is still horrible. The medication that I HAD to take for it didn't work at all so I gave up on that and didn't go back to the doctor. Don't want to take anything stronger (even though there is enough evidence it won't affect baby) and rather have my esophagus damaged than any kind of risk that baby WILL be affected. 
Baby has dropped quite a bit (my belly is suddenly a lot lower, which is so weird. People even commented on it!) and that does help a bit! 

My DH is a sweetheart but forever calm and never stressed. So I have to constantly ask him to do stuff in advance and keep asking and asking until he eventually does it. I asked him to put all the friends he wants to send birth cards to on a list and ugh it is already taking him a month. Asked him to do it BEFORE September 1st because we designed the cards ourselves and it is a lot of work. Plus, he has a lot of foreign friends so we need to plan everything well in advance. Guess what? Still don't have all the addresses. :dohh:

Blessed: From what my midwife told me, you can tell by the colour/smell. Amniotic fluid usually smells a little bit sweet (it's rather sugary stuff) and can have a pinkish hue.And apparently, if you are leaking, it is more likely to be a trickle than a few drops. Test after peeing if you still hear drops falling. Could be that before you pee you are leaking a bit of urine, as that is very common third trimester. I always feel kinda wet as well, but it's just discharge and just the fact that everything there is more swollen = more sweat apparently. Which is gross! I've never had leg sweat before in my life lol


----------



## KatO79

blablamana said:


> No sickness, but the heartburn is still horrible. The medication that I HAD to take for it didn't work at all so I gave up on that and didn't go back to the doctor. Don't want to take anything stronger (even though there is enough evidence it won't affect baby) and rather have my esophagus damaged than any kind of risk that baby WILL be affected.
> Baby has dropped quite a bit (my belly is suddenly a lot lower, which is so weird. People even commented on it!) and that does help a bit!
> 
> My DH is a sweetheart but forever calm and never stressed. So I have to constantly ask him to do stuff in advance and keep asking and asking until he eventually does it. I asked him to put all the friends he wants to send birth cards to on a list and ugh it is already taking him a month. Asked him to do it BEFORE September 1st because we designed the cards ourselves and it is a lot of work. Plus, he has a lot of foreign friends so we need to plan everything well in advance. Guess what? Still don't have all the addresses. :dohh:


So sorry about your heartburn, I feel your pain :nope: I did read somewhere though that when baby drops, it should help alleviate the heartburn a bit. That hasn't helped? I understand you wanting to avoid meds, that's what I'm doing as well. Milk works so will keep doing that. Once it doesn't, I know there are a few pregnancy safe options but hoping to avoid needing them. Baby hasn't dropped in my case yet, at least I don't think so since my bump still looks high. I'll be posting a pic later today on my journal:winkwink:

Your DH sounds a bit like my DH. So frustrating, right:dohh: My DH is the King of Procrastination, it can get a bit crazy and I sometimes resort to nagging if it's _really_ important or if it's something that affects me more than him but hate doing it - makes me feel more like his mother than his wife. I try to just let things be his problem as much as possible though since I don't think my nagging is exactly conductive to having a good relationship with him.


----------



## Lollipopbop

Blessed - I'm glad your lo was brave! She's the same age my ds was when he started nursery and he loved it, the amount they grow once they're around a lot more children and adults is amazing! I work in a nursery too and think it's really beneficial for children 2+ plus it must be lovely to have some time to yourself too.

Kat - Denmark taxes and prives sounds crazy. It must make it harder to get everything prepared for the baby.

Blabla - heartburn us rubbish :( mine comes and goes but it's so uncomfortable.

Afm - this is my first month of being paid maternity leave so seeing my paycheck this month was slightly disappointing but will just have to learn to adjust! 
Preparing for Monday when Ds starts school here, making sure he has everything etc I'm going to be an big pregnant emotional mess when i drop him off on Monday haha. It'll be nice to have a few hours a day to do stuff around the house. I had a big urge to clean today (doesn't happen often anymore as my energy is zapped) but i tidied, cleaned, decluttered and did laundry. Just need to do the bedrooms and bathroom ugh! I'd love to pay for a cleaner and gardner at this stage! If only x


----------



## KatO79

Lollipopbop said:


> Kat - Denmark taxes and prives sounds crazy. It must make it harder to get everything prepared for the baby.


Oh yes, which is why we started shopping after my 20 week anomaly scan, so we had time to space out the expenses. There's no tradition for baby showers either so no freebies there:nope: Plus DH's evil ex-wife didn't want any of the stuff they bought for their 2 kids (they had 1 of each) to be inherited (not even to her own sister!) so they sold the vast majority of stuff. My FIL even said that when he mentioned the sister getting anything when she was expecting, the ex-wife (they were still married at the time though) said that she didn't want anyone inheriting anything and she would make sure everything was sold to anyone else:wacko:


----------



## Smille24

I just got out of my dr appt and she said since I was over due with my 1st, I'll most likely go over with this one. Not something I wanted to hear. However, she is against inducing until it's absolutely necessary which is great. The dr I had with my 1st kept pushing me into being induced early for her sake. I wasn't having it. I'm not dilated yet and the sharp pains are from ligaments stretching as baby's head drops further into my pelvis. Apparently it's more common from already having a child.


----------



## Blessedbaby

Lollipop its true what you saying ... she was excited to go today too as she made some friends yesterday ... she needs some kind of social life and Im glad she is such a friendly little girl and can adjust easily in a new environment ... hope your son enjoys his first day of school and kudos for cleaning up yesterday LOL just like you I have zero energy to do anything... :flower:

Blabla thanks I think its just pee then yuck ... oh well the joys ...:blush:

Kat she is really evil not to even want to give anything to her own sister ... :shrug:

Smile lets hope this one is different and she comes on her due date ... :hugs:

AFM - this weekend we invited to DH's cousin's pool party :happydance:... she is turning 32 tomorrow ... we were also asked to help set up so we will most likely be there all day ... Scotlynn is however spending the day with her granny as I just don't have the energy to run after her and make sure she is safe in the swimming pool ... and knowing DH he will most likely be celebrating with his cousin:dohh:


----------



## blablamana

Have fun with the pool party blessed! Sounds great :D 

I'm going to the zoo today with my cousin and her 1 year old daughter! I'm so looking forward to it, even though I'm not looking forward to the stabs up my cervix and the pressure. My niece is super cute and sweet, so that will definitely make up for it!


----------



## KatO79

Blessedbaby said:


> Kat she is really evil not to even want to give anything to her own sister ... :shrug:

Yeah she's always been a real witch:nope: I don't know why DH's big brother married her and had 2 kids with her. She's clearly a very toxic person. I blame DH's parents as they raised their kids to be a bit naive and "believe in the best in people" which can be dangerous to do: it leaves an opening for toxic people to come into their lives.

So great your daughter has made friends and the pool party sounds like fun:happydance: I don't think I've been in a pool for many years now, it's not the norm here since it's super expensive. I don't think we even know anyone with a pool:wacko: Hope you have a great time!

Blablamana hope you have fun at the zoo with your niece! We don't really spend any time with the niece and nephew on DH's side and see them mostly only on some holidays. Of course the ones on my side we don't see at all now, I never even met my toxic sister's son (wasn't even invited to the Christening and that was while we were still on realtively friendly terms) and he's 5 now I believe:nope: Did meet her daughter in 2010 while DH and I were in the US on vacation but that was only for 2 days.

My weekend is not going to be so exciting. DH is going to a company dinner thing tonight and I'm hoping to get him out to the baby store tomorrow to buy the last items we need. No other plans really. But our social life is a bit limited to mostly seeing his parents or my toxic mother :wacko:


----------



## Blessedbaby

thanks Kat and blabla ...

blabla doesn't your zoo have those golf carts you can ride in to see the different animals ... I know ours has ... instead of having to walk the entire zoo ... but do enjoy it though ...

Kat maybe you can relax and have some me time ... have you started washing anything yet?


----------



## KatO79

Blessedbaby said:


> Kat maybe you can relax and have some me time ... have you started washing anything yet?

I've only managed to wash the cloth diaper inserts once and they should be washed a couple of times more to maximise absorbancy. But it's a bit much for my back to lift them in and out so would prefer DH's help when washing anything at this point. Guess we'll get another wash in this weekend since there should be time for it.

I was hoping to just lay back and find a chick flick I can watch tonight (since DH hates the vast majority of chick flicks). The challenge is finding a girlie film I have that I haven't seen a billion times e.g. "Bridget Jones' Diary" :haha: There's unfortunately no good films on the TV tonight so looking at my DVD/Blu-Ray collection.


----------



## ajarvis

Blessed I didn't even notice!!! yay for last block LOL! Finally :p Sounds like you have a well adjusted daughter. Did she like daycare?

blablama my hb decreased when baby dropped too. Now when it happens I can work through it :p I don't feel like I'm going to die at least ha.

Kat those taxes are nuts. Although here in Canada we are taxed pretty high too - just not that high! I am 100% a second hand shopper lol. Going to pick up a nursing pillow, and baby bathtub second hand tonight.

Smille take it with a grain of salt. My oldest was induced at 41 weeks. Horrible induction. Second came 1 week early on his own! Curious to see what happens this time around.

Lollipop I love the first day of school! My boys went back August 16th. I took the day off just to take them and pick them up lol. We always make it an exciting first day. Hope your son has a great one!

AFM spent the day at Heritage park yesterday - like an amusement park/museum. Basically showing what life was like on the prairies in the early 1900's love going there. My son had his grade 5 field trip there as part of their social studies. I was extremely tired and done by the end of the day, but was alot of fun anyways :) FIL is leaving this weekend and we are going to finish the baby's room. I found a list of the screws and what not I need to set up the cradle. Which means I have to go through the mountain of clothes in my room and get rid of a bunch. Making sure to keep some for post pregnancy, and then as I lose weight. Pretty big job. My MIL buys a lot of clothes. She's a great bargain shopper lol. We paid for the birth centre and I've sent in my registration forms. So that's set. All these final details are coming together!!!


----------



## KatO79

ajarvis yeah it's crazy but I'm almost used to it:nope: Sounds fun! I wish the 2nd hand shops were better here. I don't think there are so many in the area I live in. Plus since this is our 1st, we really also want some new stuff as well:cloud9: I suppose I could try 2nd hand shopping via the internet though and see if they have more choices. I've especially fallen for a certain brand of baby clothes called Fixoni so would love to get most of my baby's clothes in the same brand. The amusement park sounds kinda fun and sounds like you're being super productive! DH and I still need to clear some things out from the baby's room, hoping to get that done this weekend as most of the boxes are a bit heavy and I don't want to chance anything by lifting them alone:wacko:

Oh and my MIL just texted me that her and my FIL bought the mattress for the cradle so looking forward to putting it in:thumbup:


----------



## Smille24

We have a great 2nd hand shops around our area for babies and kids. They only take in gently used clothes and most of the baby clothes still have tags from department stores. We bought a lot of our 1st child's clothes from there and will do the same this time around. They grow quickly so buying used definitely helps save money.

We cleared out the nursery a couple of days ago, so now we just wait for her arrival. I'm getting very anxious...and sore.


----------



## KatO79

OK got the most annoying news of my life. Got a letter from the municipality/midwife place and it states this:



> Unfortunately we're forced to temporarily cancel the birthing classes to ensure an adequate response to the births at the Maternity Ward in Holbaek (the hospital I'm going to give birth at). We expect to resume the classes later this year.

Yeah thanks, later this year means _well after_ I've given birth if I know the public standards right. My EDD is about 5 weeks away and I'm sure it's too late to join any other classes now. I'm in a panic, why does this municipality insist on destroying my pregnancy experience??? First with not giving me a steady midwife and now this:cry:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Wow you girls are all so busy. I am past the point of wanting to do things. I'm tired a lot of the time and just walking my dog seems to be enough activity for me. The nursery is done except for some clothes needing to be organized. DH has to take the old mattress out of there but that will be done this weekend. We ordered an outside storage unit to clean up the outside area where all of my hubby's tools are and I've been organizing the breastfeeding/bottle area in our kitchen. I think I've been nesting a bit. It's good to start now though since my energy levels aren't really high. 

Yesterday was a crazy day for us. I woke up to what felt like leaking fluid. I went into labor and delivery at the hospital and they tested me and everything came back normal, thank god. So they sent me home. Well, I felt like I had a uti all day after the first testing. I took a nap, woke up to blood. Not fun. So I went back into labor and delivery and they ran more tests and everything came back normal. I don't know what went on but today I feel totally normal again. I'm happy but still confused as to why I had that bleed. They did test for cervical infection but I won't get those results back for a few days.


----------



## ajarvis

Glad everything was normal Ash! I had similar bleeds my entire pregnancy with my oldest. They never did figure out why!

Kat I don't really go to shops at all. I just use buy and sell groups online. They're pretty popular here. I got 2 new dresses that instore would be 40 dollars each for 2.50 each. They're 0-3 months so basically brand new. Lots of other stuff similar pricing and deals. they grow so fast it seems a waste to spend the 40 bucks on 1 new piece when I could get 15-20 used!


----------



## KatO79

Ugh DH got home super late so I'm going to start looking for new birthing classes alone. But not holding my breathe that we can find anything this close to EDD. Otherwise I'll have to find something online which isn't nearly as good but is better than nothing I suppose. Still so upset that they cancelled those classes and so late:cry: Even if I find something, we'll have to pay for it and birthing classes can be pretty expensive here:wacko:

My MIL didn't help things last night as I texted her about it and she wrote something a la "Oh it's really bad if you don't get to go to birthing classes before you have to give birth, maybe you can go to a relaxation/psychomotor therapist like I did with DH's little brother." Yeah, thanks for telling me something I know and yeah, like I can do the same thing you did when you were about to give birth to your _3rd child_:dohh:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Kat, :hugs: so sorry your classes were canceled hun. I hope you can find another class to attend.

Ash, so glad everything is ok with your babies :hugs:.

I am still here in the hospital. Baby is doing really well. I asked if there was a chance they could let me go to 35 weeks instead of 34 and they said they would have a meeting about it. Here is to hoping my little Princess can cook a bit longer.


----------



## Lollipopbop

I love finding second hand things too. I've bought a ton of newborn size stuff from eBay, they look as good as new. 

Ash - that must of been so scary! Glad you're okay though. Hopefully those babies stay in a little longer! 

Kat - sorry to hear your classes were cancelled. Same thing happened when i was pregnant with my first so we never had a class. Hope you can find another one but don't worry too much if you don't, instincts will kick in! 

Xx


----------



## Lollipopbop

Glad you and baby are doing well kiwi. Time must be dragging in the hospital! Is your LO allowed to visit? Fingers crossed they let you get to 35 weeks xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

It really is dragging :(. So boring too, at least I have my phone I guess lol. 

They are letting DD1 visit :). She gets to see me a lot during the day and say good night before she goes home for bed at night. It's been rough for her and she's all out of sorts :cry:.


----------



## Smille24

Kat- although birthing class can be helpful, your instincts like lolli said will kick in. Try an online class if possible. I think it would be just as helpful. 

Kiwi- I'm glad baby is well. Hopefully you get to wait it out an extra week.


----------



## KatO79

Thanks guys! DH and I did find a couple of possibilities but question is which is best? The one course would end just shy of 2-3 days of my EDD, the other one is a concentrated course over a 2 day period on the 16th and 17th of this month. 

Oh and DH and I did get out to a baby store yesterday but a different one since DH wanted to try going somewhere else for a change. We got almost everything except the newborn insert for our carrier since they didn't sell them for some reason:shrug: So we'll have to make a quick trip to the other store to get it. Also ended up getting some more clothes since they had a different assortment but got them all in one size larger since DH felt we had enough in the large newborn size and should be buying for the future. Surprised he let me buy as much as I did but I think he knows I was/am upset about the courses being cancelled so he was letting me buy a bit more since he knows looking and buying baby clothes seems to cheer me up. Wanted to really get this really cute stuffed bunny but DH didn't want me buying any toys, think it's because he wants to let it be an area where his family can buy for us. So we're mostly missing the insert, the bottle warmer (DH will order it over the net since he found it at almost ½ price) and maybe a steriliser. Otherwise I think we're pretty set!

BTW never heard back from the childish friend, don't know if she's thought better of coming over here or what:shrug: I unfortunately do suspect she could possibly be lying about having been pregnant and then having an m/c, perhaps as a way to avoid me saying anything about her lack of interest in my pregnancy and possibly even the birth. Either way, it's going to make things more uncomfortable when I tell her she won't be the Godmother.


----------



## Smille24

Kat- our class was 2 days. Yes, it was extremely long but it was nice to get it over with in a short period of time. 

My "friend" is supposedly going to come visit today since she missed my baby shower bc she "got lost". If she blows me off, that's it I'm done. I'm with you, I'm done worrying about someone who is a terrible friend to me.


----------



## Blessedbaby

ajarvis she is enjoying daycare ... had a little episode this morning when she had to wake up to get ready to go but as soon as we dropped her off she was happy to be with her friends 

Ash that sounds scary hope the tests comes back clear ... good luck

Kiwi I hope they have some good news for you today and that you can make it to 35weeks

Kat sorry about your classes being cancelled 

AFM - the pool party was nice although I was so tired as I was helping my DH's cousin to host her party and was up and down all day ... which I think lead to me waking up to contractions yesterday morning which was 10-13minutes apart ... and I lost some of my mucous plug ... it however did start spacing out more when I drank water and relaxed in bed and eventually died down ... one thing for sure is it scared DH so much that he washed all of her clothes and started packing our bags for the hospital LOL ...


----------



## KatO79

Smille24 said:


> Kat- our class was 2 days. Yes, it was extremely long but it was nice to get it over with in a short period of time.
> 
> My "friend" is supposedly going to come visit today since she missed my baby shower bc she "got lost". If she blows me off, that's it I'm done. I'm with you, I'm done worrying about someone who is a terrible friend to me.

Yeah I'm mostly leaning towards taking the more intensive course over 2 days since I'm sure to get through them before my EDD.

Hope she came! And yep so true. I'm definitely done after her mc although she hasn't contacted us since telling my DH so not sure how to handle it. Especially as I still have this nagging feeling she could be faking the entire thing. She may have even been asking me all those question in June so she could tell a more believable story to people. Because if she really was pregnant at that time, I would think she would tell me and be even more excited to hear about me and my baby but she wasn't. I may have to ask DH tonight exactly what she told him and how she sounded. I think they only thing he told me was she told him she was pregnant but baby was too small at NT scan (so she was around 12-13 weeks) and she mc'ed it and there was some bleeding. If I do find out she's faking this whole thing, I'm completely done with her!

Blessed yeah sounds like you may have overdone it at the party! Could have also been due to dehydration if you weren't drinking enough fluids during the party. I've ended up getting DH to start buying me flavoured water so I can more easily get my water intake.


----------



## blablamana

Kiwi: I hope you get some good news and baby can stay cooking until 35 weeks! :hugs: 

Smille: I hope your visit with your friend was good! Hope she showed up. 

Kat: 2 days seems intense but I would actually love that. We are not taking any birth classes or anything. I already read up on anything and I'm way too stubborn anyway. Did go to a 'labor info' night 2 weeks ago, but that was more for SO because he refuses to read the baby books I got him :haha: I didn't learn anything new and was quite surprised that most pregnant ladies there knew absolutely NOTHING about labor or the meds or whatever. Then again, I can get a little bit obsessed and had already read everything there is to read about EVERYTHING before I hit 4 months lol. 

Blessed: I'm glad your pool party was nice, but I get that you got tired! Glad those contractions tapered off, couple of nights ago I had some very bad period cramps/contractions that came every 4-5 minutes and lasted 30-40 seconds (according to contraction timer app) but luckily they tapered off. Lost a big chunk (yuck) of mucus plug as well a couple of days back so I wonder what midwife will say tomorrow! (not that they check me here in the Netherlands).


----------



## KatO79

blablamana yeah I would normally not be much for taking such an intense course as it's a lot of hours for both days (which are even in a row!) but fear that I may not reach to get all 3-4 course days in with the other class on the off chance I go into labor before 40 weeks. So I'm a bit forced into it. I told DH that if he can't take that Friday early off from work, I could go by myself if he leaves me the car (since it is a bit far away and public transport is awful where I live) and he can come with me on the 2nd course day on Saturday. I think he agrees we should take the intensive course so hoping he arranges it today as he's the one paying. As for your mucus plug yeah I think you should definitely tell your midwife and see what she says, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## blablamana

Thanks kat! I hope you'll like the course and that hubby can go with you on both days! 
As for the midwife: yeah, don't think there's anything wrong or anything, but will definitely mention it :) 

How is everyone else doing by the way?


----------



## Smille24

Bla- my dr checked me at my last appt, but wont check me again for a few weeks. She said all it does is creates discomfort and unless I go into labor, she'll just tell me "see you next week". She's anti-induction which is great bc I do not want to be induced again unless medically necessary. 

My friend showed up, but I tried not to talk about baby. I know what it feels like to long for a child and others throwing it in your face. We had nice conversation.


----------



## blablamana

Smille24 said:


> Bla- my dr checked me at my last appt, but wont check me again for a few weeks. She said all it does is creates discomfort and unless I go into labor, she'll just tell me "see you next week". She's anti-induction which is great bc I do not want to be induced again unless medically necessary.
> 
> My friend showed up, but I tried not to talk about baby. I know what it feels like to long for a child and others throwing it in your face. We had nice conversation.

Here in the Netherlands they don't even induce you until you are 42 weeks or there are problems! Wouldn't want to be induced honestly. 
Also, here they don't usually check you - ever! Unless you specifically ask for it, which I won't. Just not a thing they do here, but I guess they would if you've had spotting or something. But not as a routine thing, other than when you are in labor.

I'm glad you had a nice time with your friend :)


----------



## KatO79

Smile glad she did show up but sorry you can't talk about your pregnancy with her at all. 

Blablamana I think it's the same here with induction, they only consider it if you go over and also maybe if there's some medical reason to do so. I don't think they just induce left and right anyway. As for the midwife checking, they only measure the fundus height and check heartbeat but don't do any internal checks unless there is some compelling reason to I would think. As to DH going with we'll see, otherwise I'll be fine going alone if need be. I did sign up for the course today and it costs about $70 but that was one of the cheapest we found.


----------



## Lollipopbop

Induction is similar here. I was induced with DS at 12 days over due and will be induced this time at 37 weeks as it's twins so I'm high risk. I've never had an internal examination either this pregnancy.

Afm - Ds started school today. He did so well but i missed him and it was very emotional haha but it's for the best as I'm becoming less able to do anything physical! My hip and back has been really painful today plus I've been getting cramp in my leg which has all contributed to me limping everywhere today! Not fun. 5 weeks left. Counting down the days x


----------



## twickywabbit

Ive been totally uncomfortable the last few days. I feel like my belly is going to rip off or explode or something. :haha: 

I've been teetering between "ah I have time" and "omg I need everything done NOW!" 
Halloween will be here before I know it and although my shower will be October 15, I need to get everything else done.

I feel like I have nothing done at the moment. :dohh:

Of course I'm being treated for a beast of a sinus infection so I've been lazy this weekend. Fingers crossed I'll be better soon.


How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Blessedbaby

sorry to hear about your sinus infection twicky

Lollipop that's good that he was such a champ going to school ... my DD just did well the first 2 days ... since yesterday its been fights and crying to get her to go ... this morning she even said she is sick ... argh I just hope its just for this week as I cant deal with her emotions and my hormones

AFM - I woke up and had contractions again ... drank some water and Im relaxing and they seem to have died down ... these practice contractions are exhausting ...


----------



## KatO79

Lollipopbop glad your DS is doing well at school!

twicky sorry about your sinus infection, I hope it clears up quickly!

Blessed sorry your DD has been emotional, could be also due to she knows baby is soon here and wants attention? As for those contractions maybe drink water before going to bed and having some water by the bed so if you wake up during the night, you can drink some as well? That's what I've been doing but only because I've been feeling extra thirsty these last couple of weeks. Although I most often drink milk before going to bed since I often have heartburn at night.

AFM joined Instagram since my ILs seem to prefer it and figured if that's how they'd prefer to follow their coming grandchild, then I can just as well have an account since DH isn't into social media _at all_ (he has _nothing_ on his Instagram and maybe only 1-2 a year puts something on his FB). I made it private so my toxic siblings can't follow me, trying to delay them finding out I'm pregnant for as long as possible to avoid their drama and constant put downs (especially from my brother, the most toxic one). My only followers are DH's little brother's girlfriend and my MIL atm, requested to follow DH's cousin and little brother but only the cousin has accepted my request though without requesting to follow me:shrug: I'd recently cleared my phone of pics because I had almost no more space and want to be able to take lots of pics when baby is born so only had a recent bump pic to put up. Only the little brother's girlfriend has commented and shown some interest atm, no likes though.


----------



## Blessedbaby

Kat now that the weather is warming up I have been drinking much more water and I always keep water at the side of my bed ... I will try drinking more though ... 

you so lucky to be able to drink milk for heartburn and it helps ...

I don't have Instagram but might get it once my baby is born ... still in two minds as most of my posts are done on FB though ... has your mother not been in contact with your siblings if they still don't know you're expecting?


----------



## KatO79

Yeah it's a really good thing and also good that I like milk:thumbup:

Instagram seems to be an ok thing. But I guess it depends on what most of your friends and family are into. If most of your friends and relatives are pretty active on FB, then you might not need it though.

As for my toxic siblings, none of them are in contact with our toxic mother for different reasons. My toxic sister (½ sibling and 10 years older than me) is mostly because her father and our mother had a messy divorce (although they did have sporadic contact here and there). As for my most toxic brother (also a ½ sibling and 23 years older than me), that was because our toxic mother was verbally abusive to his wife the 2 times she's met the wife (the 1st time was before they got married) so he's chosen not to have any further contact with her, especially as they have a child. Not sure about my eldest toxic brother (½ sibling again and a bit older than my other brother) but think it was more a mutual thing as my mother is toxic but my brother was also toxic as well and always out to get money. Frankly my siblings have been so emotionally and verbally abusive towards me that I don't want them to have any contact with my child - they'll just set him/her up to be the next family scapegoat!


----------



## blablamana

Just had the check-up: pains are because baby is now at 34 weeks already fully engaged and stuck in pelvis! :thumbup:
Everything else was totally fine as well, so I'm happy :cloud9:

Blessed: Sounds stupid but maybe you are having enough to drink, but are lacking electrolytes? Maybe try a sports drink like Gatorade next time you have em, and see if that helps better?


----------



## ajarvis

Kat if you can't get to a class do online courses or some reading etc. Your instincts will take over. As for the two classes you mentioned I'd do the two day one. 2-3 days before your due date may mean you don't make it to the end of classes.

Glad your little one can visit Kiwi! Hopefully they let you go longer!

Blessed glad she's enjoying daycare. It's so much easier that way. Plus so good for their socialization and helps them become more independent!

AFM I'm still waiting to hear from my midwife about booking my appointment this week. I'm tempted to call HER. But trying to be patient since yesterday was a holiday lol. Over the weekend crib is together, bedding is on. Change table is in the room clothes are washed and folded and put away - almost all of them. Picked up a nursing pillow, and a baby bathtub. Some of the decorative things for the room are up. My side of the room is cleaned up with all the xtra clothes in a bag and up for grabs on a buy and sell site. should be gone today. Organized the boys closet, books, dresser etc. So tired lol. I was a crying mess yesterday I think because I was so tired. But if DH looked at me sideways I'd cry :p


----------



## blablamana

Wow Ajarvis, you had a busy weekend then! Seems like you got a lot done. I can imagine you are tired!


----------



## Lollipopbop

Ajarvis, youre so busy! You put me to shame haha sounds like your nesting instincts are really strong atm! 

Blessed - I'm sure your lo will warm up. It's a big transition but she'll love it so much.

Blabla - That's good news! Clever baby in position.

Afm I have a growth scan tomorrow. Depending on how baby a is lying, I'll get my c section booked in but i am hoping she's head down and we can go for a natural birth.


----------



## ashknowsbest

lolli - will be hoping that baby a is head down for you!


----------



## ajarvis

Yes very tired lol. At the end of the night when we were in bed DH asked me is this nesting? All the girls at work say when you're nesting I need to shup up and give you what you want and do what you say. Is this nesting?? lmao. He's trying to figure out how to fix me :p Kinda freaked me out how much I did yesterday cause last time I did that I went into labor that night. But no baby so all good. She can keep cooking :p

Lolli hopefully she's head down for you! Although they can change positions whenever. My youngest was head down back up like he was supposed to be until I was IN labor then he flipped sunnyside up. He's always been an ornery child. Likes to go against the grain. Guess it started then :p


----------



## Lollipopbop

Thanks girls! I'll let you know what happens tomorrow.

I'm getting more and more nervous as the birth approaches. What's everyones concerns?
My biggest worry is being away from DS and his feelings towards it all. I'm also nervous about the unknown. I know I've given birth before but twins are a whole new thing! X


----------



## ashknowsbest

lolli - I'm mostly worried about post partum hemorrhaging since having twins puts you more at risk. That's my biggest fear. I plan on talking to my doctor about things that I can possibly do before hand to help like taking iron supplements, etc. I'm also nervous about nursing twins and making sure I have enough milk for both of them.


----------



## blablamana

I hope baby A will be head down Lolli! I'll keep my fingers crossed! 

I don't have any real concerns. Mostly concerned about my SO spelling the name wrong when he has to go to city hall to register the baby after the birth. Or him not picking up his damn phone when I go into labor. Because he never picks up his phone :') Of course I have some anxiety about creepy things like cord around his little neck or complications.. but I try to stop those thoughts immediately as they enter my mind. Which is easier said than done, but you know, trying :p


----------



## ajarvis

My concerns are centered around the fact I'm at a birthing center. So it's the unknown and what if baby is sunnyside up again? What if there's post partum hemorrhage? etc


----------



## Smille24

My biggest concern is that dh will be at work when it happens and how fast someone can get my dd.

My biggest concern after birth is my mil trying to stay with us to "help". I really want a week to settle in with my dd and baby before being bombarded with visitors. I already told her she cannot stay, but can possibly bring some dinner one evening.


----------



## FaithyJ

My biggest fear is waiting too long and not making it to the hospital lol.. I don't want to be stuck w/ monitors and an iv and such any longer than I have to be so plan to labor at home as long as I can. 

2nd fear is ILs wanting to help and trying to stay at the house with their little ones when all I'll want to do is spend time with my hubby and baby and recoup..


----------



## Blessedbaby

Blabla that's good news ... I will also try getting a sports drink today

Lolli good luck I hope baby A is head down ...

Ajarvis sounds like you are baby ready now ... 

My biggest concern is how will Scotty adjust to having a little sister ... will she be jealous, throw tantrums or will she love the baby ... Im always worried about that especially since she is so clingy lately ...


----------



## KatO79

One concern is that DH will have forgotten to charge up his mobile phones (he has 1 private and 1 work phone) and I won't be able to get a hold of him when labor starts. 

Also concerned how I'll be as a mother since I had such a poor and emotionally toxic mother myself so haven't exactly had the best role model of how to be a mother .......


----------



## KatO79

Oh forgot to ask, does anyone think it looks like baby has dropped for me? 

Me last week at 34 weeks:




Me today at 35 weeks:


----------



## Blessedbaby

looks like it Kat ... I think you will be a good mother seeing that you had such a toxic childhood and wouldn't want to have your child/ren experience the same ...


----------



## KatO79

Thanks Blessed:hugs: I'm sure you're right, I just feel like I'm starting more from scratch then most FTMs because I don't have anyone to model after. 

Oh and I'm also afraid now that not only will my child be without my relatives (for obvious reasons!) but now that many of DH's relatives are checking out. I know my MIL and FIL are interested plus DH's grandmother and the little brother's girlfriend but seems like everyone else doesn't really. 

I don't know, DH's cousin and big brother have accepted my request to follow them on Instagram but haven't requested to follow me - yet they're both actively following the little brother's girlfriend:nope: The girlfriend at least requested to follow me after I requested to follow her. BTW never heard back from DH's little brother and he's very active on the internet so he's either denied or ignoring me. But she's also more of a dream in-law for them, she's outgoing and got a job right out of college while I'm a bit more introvert that has had trust issues (partially because of my upbringing in a toxic household but am gradually getting better after I've given up on my toxic siblings and avoid contact) and fought for 6-7 years to get a job after education #1 but it never worked out. I guess I'm finding it all pretty hurtful, don't really know what to do though but can feel it's getting to me:cry: I just don't want my child to suffer and have even less family to go to because they aren't liking me very much:cry:


----------



## ajarvis

Blessed it is definitely reassuring that when baby comes she has a place to sleep lol. So if she came tomorrow we'd be OK :)

Kat looks like you've dropped a bit to me :)


----------



## Lollipopbop

Ash - i understand your fear with hemorrhaging. I'm taking iron and asprin daily and also injecting clexane to avoid blood clots. Are you taking anything? 
I'm sure breastfeeding will go well. I remember being pregnant with DS and i was so worried about bf, it wasn't easy for us and i switched to formula after 5/6 weeks. I'll attempt to bf the twins after birth so they get the colostrum but my plan is to bottle feed once home. 

Blabla - Haha, I'm sure your oh will spell the name right! 

I think the fear of not getting hold of your partner is pretty common but they know it's coming any time soon so should be contactable! 
Same with in laws, they're probably trying to be helpful but might need a gentle reminder to let you be for a little while. 

Blessed - i understand completely. I'm sure our older ones will take to their little sisters and love being in a big sibling role. 

Kat - Try not to worry about repeating your mothers mistakes. You're your own person and you're going to be great I'm sure. It does look like baby has dropped too! 

Afm - My scan went well. Twin a is head down and engaged! They're also both the exact same weight at 3lb 12oz! Hopefully meaning they'll be 5/6lb at 37 weeks which would be a great size for twins. Very happy with it all. Still not feeling great. Sick, tired and achey but not long left x


----------



## Smille24

Kat- It looks like baby dropped. 

As for not knowing whether or not you'll be a good mom...I had an awful childhood and my parents were not the most nurturing. My mother constantly told us she hated us kids and wished she never had us. My step dad was an abusive alcoholic. My biological father was not in the picture bc in my mom's own words "he didn't want you". I'm not a perfect mom, we all screw up but my baby knows she's loved and we have a close bond. My child feels safe and does not share the same worries I did as a child. I've learned from my own experience how I don't want to be as a parent. I had the same worries as you and I still feel like I mess up some days. You will make mistakes, but it's a learning process and I think you'll be just fine.


----------



## ajarvis

lolli fabulous news that twin a is head down :) 

I just can not find my get up and go. So beat. Upper back is so sore. I think I've reached that "I'm done" stage of pregnancy lol. 7 more days of work to get through still.


----------



## Smille24

ajarvis said:


> lolli fabulous news that twin a is head down :)
> 
> I just can not find my get up and go. So beat. Upper back is so sore. I think I've reached that "I'm done" stage of pregnancy lol. 7 more days of work to get through still.

I'm with you. I have zero energy and it looks like it will never return. My pelvis pains have become more frequent and I have to pee every 20-30 min. I never thought I'd say this bc idk if we'll ever conceive again, but I'm over it. I want this baby out asap.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Kat, having less than good parents is what's going to motivate you to be the best mommy you can and not repeat the same mistakes. 

Ladies, my sweet baby was born yesterday! It's a long story so I will post about it when I'm home. Good news is she is doing so well and might get to come home with me when I'm discharged. I will post pics as well. My avatar has 2 pics of her on the bottom.

Using my phone so I can't respond to everyone but I did read them. You lovely ladies will do great <3.


----------



## bcos21

Congrats kiwi! I'm so glad to hear you are both doing well, it happened so fast! Much love to you and family


----------



## Lollipopbop

Congratulations Kiwi! Hope you and baby are doing well and you both get to go home asap xx


----------



## blablamana

Congrats Kiwi!! I hope she will continue to do well and that you'll both get to go home soon!


----------



## KatO79

First huge congrats Kiwi:happydance: Looking forward to seeing more pics:thumbup:

Thanks everyone! I'm already sure I won't be abusive, it just feels like I haven't had a good role model all my life of what a good mother is and does so I'm basically starting from square 1. 



Smille24 said:


> As for not knowing whether or not you'll be a good mom...I had an awful childhood and my parents were not the most nurturing. My mother constantly told us she hated us kids and wished she never had us. My step dad was an abusive alcoholic. My biological father was not in the picture bc in my mom's own words "he didn't want you". I'm not a perfect mom, we all screw up but my baby knows she's loved and we have a close bond. My child feels safe and does not share the same worries I did as a child. I've learned from my own experience how I don't want to be as a parent. I had the same worries as you and I still feel like I mess up some days. You will make mistakes, but it's a learning process and I think you'll be just fine.

I'm so sorry Smile that you also had an abusive childhood:hugs: I totally get it, my toxic mother often says if she could do her life over, she'd never have had any kids (she had 6 in all btw, all with different fathers with me being the youngest). She was also against me TTCing and for about 1 year was telling me I would regret it and having a child would be the biggest mistake of my life. My dad was nice and loving enough but so busy running his company that he didn't have much time for me and was totally, blindly crazy about my mother (she's shown me cards he would give her) so he didn't see what was really going on. And when he started going senile when I was 13 and was very senile by the time I was 16 (he'd repeat stuff every 15 minutes), I had basically completely lost him. He died of lymphoma when I was 20 btw and was an only child so no family I know of on that side.

It's so true you at least learn what you won't be doing yourself! I'm in no way thinking I'll be perfect, I just want to be in the "good enough" category and raise a good, kind human being that doesn't have any of the characteristics of the severe personality disorder so many in my FOO (family of origin) suffer from!


----------



## ajarvis

Smille24 said:


> ajarvis said:
> 
> 
> lolli fabulous news that twin a is head down :)
> 
> I just can not find my get up and go. So beat. Upper back is so sore. I think I've reached that "I'm done" stage of pregnancy lol. 7 more days of work to get through still.
> 
> I'm with you. I have zero energy and it looks like it will never return. My pelvis pains have become more frequent and I have to pee every 20-30 min. I never thought I'd say this bc idk if we'll ever conceive again, but I'm over it. I want this baby out asap.Click to expand...

Yep! Last pregnancy. So done. I am also having to pee sometimes every 20-30 min. Especially when I go to bed of course. So irritating. I hit snooze so many times this morning before getting up I was almost late for work and I didn't even care :shrug: being late is a huge pet peeve of mine even lol 37 weeks on Saturday. So still too early. But at least it's "early term" if anything does happen.



Kiwiberry said:


> Kat, having less than good parents is what's going to motivate you to be the best mommy you can and not repeat the same mistakes.
> 
> Ladies, my sweet baby was born yesterday! It's a long story so I will post about it when I'm home. Good news is she is doing so well and might get to come home with me when I'm discharged. I will post pics as well. My avatar has 2 pics of her on the bottom.
> 
> Using my phone so I can't respond to everyone but I did read them. You lovely ladies will do great <3.

Wow Congrats!! Can't wait to read your story :) She looks adorable! And I agree with you having crappy parents can motivate you to be a great parent!


----------



## Smille24

Congrats Kiwi!!!

Kat- you will be good enough. Parenting will come naturally. 

Ajarvis- yep my alarm goes off for 15-20 min b4 I acknowledge it lol. I'm not a nap taker, but I feel like I need one every day.


----------



## Lollipopbop

I've got so much time in the day now ds is at school but i have 0 motivation to do anything! I'm so uncomfortable, I can't even nap haha 
Pregnancy is cruel sometimes! 
It was so hot here last night, I woke up and ate 2 ice lollies and drank 2 pints of ice water.. my ice cravings are back from my last pregnancy x


----------



## FaithyJ

Congratulations Kiwi!! She looks so precious.. Fingers crossed that you and DD get to go home together soon..

I've got lots of energy, just too much pain to do anything with it for long. Just trying to make it through today at work and then I should be done for awhile. Took tomorrow off cause Saturday is our Baby Shower!


----------



## hopefullys

Congrats kiwi will lookout for your story of what happened n hope your home soon!
I'm 34+5 n feeling very big n heavy! Struggling to walk the pressure and soreness in my hips n groin is strong n get alsorts of little pains so I'm thinking she is now head down. I'm having a growth scan tomorrow so will see!
I can't get comfy anywhere either even in bed and on sofas I'm struggling! X


----------



## Blessedbaby

hi ladies

Lolli that is wonderful news ... and she is already engaged .... I really do hope Scotlynn is a champ when I have her little sister ... we of course getting her something from her sister ...

Ajarvis I had my last day in the office yesterday when I attended a meeting to round up the year and got a surprise babyshower ... I didn't expect work to do anything for me but was quite surprised at the effort they put in ... 

I feel huge and cant wait to have this little girl ... Im also over being pregnant and this is definitely our last baby ... Im have a tubal ligation the day of my csection ... 

whenever my baby moves its like she is farting or like water bubbles bursting ... anyone know what this is?


----------



## ClandestineTX

Congrats Kiwi!!! My IRL friend who shared my 07 Oct due date had hers at 35+1 this past weekend, though hers is still in NICU, possible discharge tomorrow. Also a fluid leak.

Blessed: So nice of them to throw you a surprise shower! Glad to hear DD preschool transition is coming along well!

FaithyJ: I plan to stay at home as long as possible also, I'm less scared of an unplanned home birth than all the unnecessary hospital stuff for most deliveries.

Lolli: Glad to hear twin A is cooperating! 

AFM: Our midwives are very hands off also. Doula too. Big emphasis on helping the body do it's job and staying relaxed and going with nature, so that's what we are planning.

We have washed everything we have so far... LOL... Which isn't much! Work shower is tomorrow and friends/family shower is Saturday. It's 2 am and I'm a passenger with Hubster and my mom returning from a 9 hour drive for a job interview... Which I got and am waiting for the contract to be processed. The other job I applied for cleared my background check today and I might be flying there in week 36, next week, if there are no medical holds as it's only 3 hours away. 

Baby is still a bouncing boy! Have had a lot of deep pressure and aches in my pelvis and hips, thankfully have been able to use birthing positions to help keep the joints loose and lessen the discomfort. We are planning to pack my hospital bag Sunday and buy whatever high priority items we still need on Sunday as well. 

I'm hoping to make a decision about which job to accept by the end of next week, would be a December start date most likely. I feel insane for continuing to push right along, but midwives and specialist have said all is well and no worries, do I'm just keeping on. I see both on Wednesday with my doula coming to the midwife to review our birth plan. After this, we go to weekly appointments from here on out. Cannot believe I'm technically 36 weeks (given the hour), seems like it's still a dream!


----------



## KatO79

Faithy hope you have a great baby shower! I would've liked to have had one but ended up not planning one, partially because if it was only women coming it would be a sad show of people and partially because there isn't a tradition for one in this country. 

hopefullys hope your scan goes great!

Blessed might also be a good idea to see if your daughter would also like to get the baby a present as well. So great that your workplace gave you a baby shower! As for those movements I have no idea:shrug: I don't even know half the time what my baby is doing in there:haha:

Clandestine I was wondering where you were! Hope you enjoy both showers and congrats on the job front. 

AFM I'm definitely not over my pregnancy yet despite the discomforts I've been having. Savouring every moment:cloud9: Hoping to be able to soon pack my hospital bag as I want to get DH to go with me tomorrow and get a couple of maternity bras. As for midwife appointments, my next one is on the 15th. It's a busy week next week as our cat needs to get her teeth cleaned on the 13th (so will be driving to the vet's twice, once to hand her in in the morning and once to pick her up in the afternoon), midwife appointment on the 15th and my intensive birthing class on the 16th and 17th:wacko: Am still a bit disappointed that I won't have had a breastfeeding class before baby is here but here's hoping that someone at the hospital will have time to help me. It can't suprise them when they cancel those courses that people may not have been able to find a course, especially if they're close to their EDD when they got the notice. I did try looking a bit but there isn't one and I don't think the intensive birthing course goes into it at all.


----------



## Lollipopbop

Hope you ladies have fun at your showers! 
Clandestine - sounds like you're super busy. Glad everythings going well. 

Blessed - I need to buy something for DS from the babies. OHs mum has bought him a bike for when they get here so he'll be chuffed with that too! As for the bubbley type movments, I read that it means the baby is having hiccups.

Afm - I have a driving lesson today. Only 2 weeks until my test and I'm not feeling confident but fingers crossed everything picks up in the next couple weeks and i feel more prepared because driving is going to be essential once the twins are here. The school runs have been killing me. DS is with his dad this weekend :( hate when hes away but it'll give me time to finish my hospital bag and work out what bits still need to be bought.


----------



## Kiwiberry

So I have some really sad news. After they told us that we could take her home today 20 minutes later they decide that because she looked a little sleepy eating her last bottle they were going to keep her for another 24 hours. Not only that, they are putting an NG tube in. Even though she ate her minimum 15ml (cc). They also decided to tell me that having a 34 weeker come home in 2 days is unheard of and for that reason they want to "make sure" I can feed her when she comes home. So basically what I got out of that is because my baby is doing so well it must be a fluke??? Not to mention they did not even take into consideration the fact that she had her hep B shot this morning. When I fed her earlier this morning before her shot her eyes were open and she was wide awake. They act like I would not be capable of knowing if she eats enough and having to bring her back into the NICU. I am so fed up with that NICU. If I was at UNC they would have been more than happy to send her home with me. I mean seriously, I have had a preemie before. I would make sure she stayed awake and ate enough food to thrive. They did not want to even give me the chance.......... So heartbroken right now. I will hopefully find out tomorrow if I can finally take her home.


----------



## Blessedbaby

congratulations Kiwi I only say now :blush: she is beautiful I hope she gets to go home with you as she sounds like such a trooper ...

ahh Clandestine good to hear from you and you do sound busy ... congrats on the work front ... hope you enjoy your shower and last minute shopping

Faithy hope you enjoy yours too ... 

Hopefullys good luck with your scan

Kat sounds like you'll have quite a busy week next week ... Im seeing my OBGYN on Monday and that is already making me feel tired LOL ... I will see if she would like to get her sister something ... that's a great idea

Lolli good luck with the lesson and your test ... I doubt its hiccups unless that means she has flipped and is head up now as its at the top of my bump LOL ... I hope she is still head down ... guess I will have to see on Monday


----------



## Blessedbaby

does that mean you get to stay an extra day too?


----------



## Lollipopbop

Kiwi - Sorry you're having to stay longer. It's amazing how well she's doing being born so early! Hopefully they're just being cautious and you get to go home soon. 

Blessed - maybe she has turned! Are you having a section? X


----------



## ajarvis

Kat I wouldn't worry too much about not taking a breastfeeding class. There's only so much you can learn without the baby. They definitely should show you in hospital and help you get the latch etc. Even then it can take a while to get the hang of it.

Blessed that's so nice of your work! 

Clandestine I can't believe you're job hunting and I'm just counting down to my last day so I can have my year off lol. I'm so beat and done that even one more week seems like an eternity.

Kiwi hopefully you can take her home soon. that would definitely be frustrating!

I have a midwife appt. tonight - home visit. It's my 36 week appointment. at 36 weeks and 6 days lol. Not sure what to expect... besides strep b swab of course :p


----------



## Kiwiberry

I was discharged yesterday. Since i was not rooming in with her i could not stay. L&D was full of ladies who needed a room.


----------



## Lollipopbop

Thinking of you kiwi. Can't imagine how hard it is to go home without your newborn. You're a strong mama! It won't be long until you're all together xx


----------



## blablamana

I'm sorry Kiwi, I hope your little lady gets to come home soon. Must be hard to be at home with her there. I'm sorry they are not yet allowing her home and hope they will soon. :hugs:


----------



## blablamana

Kat: don't worry about the breastfeeding class. I had one yesterday and it was ridiculous. Not only did they completely harass and be rude to a lady who admitted she prefers to bottlefeed her baby (like really, the lady leading the course kept making comments directed at the poor lady). Like, jeez, I want to breastfeed too and yes it is the best.. but if mom doesn't want to and does it anyway she is 1. not going to have enough milk 2. gonna be stressed = stressed baby 3. unhappy mom=unhappy baby. So jeez, let everyone make their own decisions, damn. :") 

Even weirder, the lady leading the course had a fake baby with her and kept cradling and petting it the entire night. As well as fake breastfeed it on multiple occasions. SO and I were pretty much dying with laughter at that point. And she wasn't doing it to show us how to do that, no that is for next week when we need to bring our own fake baby. So won't be going back there next week (we paid for two nights). It was the weirdest experience ever and I didn't learn anything I didn't already know  

Of course I hope that other breastfeeding courses around the world aren't as fucked up as this one was.. but just to make you feel better ;)


----------



## Lollipopbop

Blabla - That sounds awful haha. Like ajarvis said, there's only so much you can learn before baby is here. The midwives will help you in the hospital Kat. My advice would just be not to get stressed if baby doesn't latch or your milk doesn't come in etc. Breastfeeding really took over my first weeks with my lo as I put so much importance on bfing and was really against bottle feeding. My opinions have changed a lot as Ds was bottle fed in the end. If you can do it then great but if it's too much and you go to bottle then that's great too. Xx


----------



## ajarvis

There's actually a good chance your milk won't come in while in hospital unless you have a long hospital stay. Apparently more so for FTM it takes 3-4 days. Mine came in with my oldest on the 4th day. He just had colustrum up until then. Took over a day with the youngest which is completely normal. They don't need supplementing or anything. They just want to eat more often - which is what helps stimulate your milk.


----------



## KatO79

Kiwi sorry you didn't get to take your DD home but hopefully you'll be able to very soon! Maybe they're just being overly careful because they've had a bad experience recently? 

Wow blablamana what a crazy class:wacko: I don't blame you for not going back in that case. That lady that would prefer to bottlefeed should complain about that class and how she was treated, that's just out of line!

Lollipopbop yeah I would like to give it my best shot though so I know I did what I could to make bf work. I don't know if the midwives will help as they cancelled those courses because there aren't enough of them and they're expecting 30-40 more births than normal in October so they may very well not have the time:wacko: I'm hoping maybe a nurse could help in that case? I'll be so upset if no one has the time to help me and my chances of trying bf are over before they even got started:nope::cry:


----------



## Kiwiberry

As promised here is my sweet little Ava :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







5712.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## blablamana

Aww she is gorgeous Kiwi! Congrats again :hugs:


----------



## KatO79

Awww so sweet Kiwi, congrats again:cloud9:

AFM my cat caught her 1st bird today which upset me :cry: I think it was a female Blackbird, got DH to go out and make sure it was dead before we buried it in our backyard since I don't like throwing animal bodys out in the trash (which is what e.g. my FIL does the very rare occasions a bird flies into a window and dies). Ugh, the _one_ thing I hate about cats and why I didn't want her becoming an outdoor kitty....... Trying to get DH to go out now and buy those maternity bras and the carrier insert but he's in his "cleaning nut" mode so not an easy task :nope:


----------



## Blessedbaby

aww she's adorable Kiwi ... hope she gets to go home with you soon ...


----------



## hopefullys

Beautiful kiwi its amazing how they have been inside u all thi time n now here! X


----------



## ajarvis

She's beautiful Kiwi. Congrats :)


----------



## MissCassie

Congrats on the birth of your baby girl Kiwi :) she is beautiful xx


----------



## Lollipopbop

Beautiful Kiwi! How is she doing? Xx


----------



## Blessedbaby

hi ladies

how's everyone doing ... I swear since Ive been working from home time seems to be draaggggiiiinnnnggg ... I cant wait to have this baby and not be pregnant anymore ... Last night I couldn't sleep as I had bad trapped wind and it felt like she was having a party in here ... I could do with some sleep today ...


----------



## KatO79

Blessed I'm also having sleeping issues. Woke up around 3 AM last night and had an impossible time going back to sleep again. Had heartburn so drank some milk but still couldn't fall asleep. Finally got a couple of hours after DH left for work but wow:wacko:

Was at my IL's yesterday and got the mattress they bought for the cradle. Ugh before we left they complained about us having 2-3 scratching posts for our cat and I mentioned it might be a good thing as it'll give her places she can escape when baby is a bit older and she wants to get away. They then started going on about how they think our cat will go in the cradle/crib:dohh: I seriously doubt it, knowing our cat she'll think the baby is annoying and keep away, she definitely won't be hopping in the cradle. Got annoyed but managed to keep my cool. DH gave me a look like he thought they were nuts too.


----------



## blablamana

Hi blessed, sorry about the lack of sleep,I can't sleep either. It's been shit for weeks now, but it is getting even worse lol, didn't know that was still possible. My hips are killing me as well at night now, despite using a pillow between my legs and everything. 

I'm getting way more emotional as well, burnt my hand pretty badly yesterday (blisters and all) and because I was cooling my hand the cauliflower overcooked and the potatoes were a little burnt and I just bawled my eyes out. I never feel burns, so didn't feel (or feel now) any pain, which is probably why it has blisters now because I didn't react immediately, but was so distraught that I ruined dinner. SO was so sweet though, he was like "No, it looks greaaaaaaaat" and ate it all, claiming it was delicious (liar). :haha: Did make me feel better though. And then he decided to do the laundry for me and make me a cool drink etc. Felt so much better after that.:cloud9:

I wish it was already my due date lol, I'm enjoying pregnancy but I'm getting soooo impatient. But knowing my luck, I will probably go overdue despite the loss of my plug already and baby engaged and the many menstrual type cramps. So... trying to be patient haha as I will just have to (and want to!) wait till he's ready!


----------



## ajarvis

Yikes blablama!! What a wonderful hubby though :)

Ladies I'm officially past the uncomfortable to sleep stage, and into the it hurts to sleep stage :( Definitely ready for this baby to come. It's been long enough! lol. But seriously. So sore while sleeping. Plus side this is my last week of work. 5 days. Almost there. IT'S THE FINAL COUNTDOWN :D


----------



## Lollipopbop

Sleep is so uncomfortable for me now. I don't seem to go 2 hours without waking up with a pain or needing a wee. We have memory foam which is not helpful, it's so hard to roll or sit up haha

Blabla - Sorry you're feeling emotional. Sounds like your oh is lovely though. 

Ajarvis - i bet you can't wait to Leave work! Not long.

Kat - I had people saying my cat would get in the cot, hurt the baby etc but yep, cats don't like a lot of noise and she stayed away from DS as much as she could. I didn't have her in our room when Ds slept in there just to be safe but she really had no interest 

Afm - Just can't wait to get the babies out so i can be comfortable again and feel normal. OH is being really helpful and is doing loads of housework when hes not at work which is soo lovely.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@ajarvis: down here, we don't get proper leave. I am only taking FT leave for the month's worth of sick leave I have stockpiled. My mom will be doing baby care after that so I can return PT to my current job and save as much of my vacation pay as possible to cover my moving expenses. I will be back FT at new job probably around early Dec, though my mom (who is completely amazing) is moving with us temporarily to provide FT baby care until he is about 4 months old, due to increased risk of SIDS for babies in early daycare. 

What's your "sore while sleeping" look like? Mine is all in my pelvic bones, like it's almost excruciating to get up and move around and I have taken to rolling onto one side or the other, which makes it so much worse, when I've always been a back sleeper (and still permitted to go to sleep that way now).

@Kiwi: I'm sorry you had to go home without your LO, she is quite lovely though! 

@blessed: my guy is a party animal, also. I won't even detail what pregnancy has done to my GI system, but all doctors assure me it's normal. I hope time passes faster for you! 

@kat: we have five cats, very different personalities, and, like Lolli, I'm certain every single one of them is going to run away from a screaming baby. We plan to be super mindful of them (and the dog) near the wee one and see how they do. We have been working with the dog a bit more (like carrying around a stuffed animal and making him obey commands while in the throws of jealousy). So far, he's not been interested in the car seat, which is a relief. 

@blablamana: the data I've read says that most babies show up around 40+5. I'm hoping mine doesn't take that long either!

AFM: job-wise, only going to current one 2-3 days a week. "working from home" the remaining time, honestly not getting much accomplished, thankfully the expectations of me are low! Contract for preferred of two jobs should be in my hand in less than two week's time, really only about a week at most. I am still not sure if we plan to travel to the second job this week or not, have been waiting for them and honestly think we (and my mom, brother, friends, etc.) are all leaning toward the one we've already visited anyway. 

hospital bag: I made a really detailed list of what should be in there and have only actually packed blank forms I need to fill out and 3 baby outfits, LOL. I also made a list of "early comfort measures" for laboring at home (TENS, exercise ball, aromatherapy preparations for relaxing, iPod/ headphones, coloring books, etc.) - we will try whatever and whatever is working will travel with us to the hospital. I am going to pack most of the hospital bag this week and pin a physical checklist of things I can't justify putting in the bag yet (like my hair comb and tooth brush, I only own one of each and packing them early is nonsensical and forgetting them is obnoxious). 

showers/ shopping: the work shower was a little small in comparison to what they used to be - we used to be a giant department that was very family-like and since my boss took ill, it's just a different place. I am super grateful for the ladies who put it together and the people who did show up (and honestly, I'm not much for people in those situations). We did get some much needed things from our registry and gift cards, thankfully the few items that weren't on our registry either were good replacements for things that were or easily exchangeable. The regular friends and family shower was a blast - I had half a dozen people that came from 6-8 hours away, in addition to locals - it was really just a house party with baby-friendly presents and gift cards. And since our registry was mostly on Amazon, we had "baby Christmas" yesterday - opened all the boxes that have been shipped directly to us and reconciled that with our registry and our highest priority needs. Then we went out to two baby stores and Target to pick up last minute needs (really was just linens and bathing things that were still needed). We also used our Amazon gift card collection to get anything we thought we would need before our move and use the 15% off registry completion discount - which also let us get a super deal on a crib and changing table, since we have accepted that Hubster needs to make up as many vacation hours at work to be here after the baby arrives and also, time to make touch ups and minor repairs on the house to get it ready to sell. Just crazy, but we should have almost everything we need by the end of this week and we've already washed just about everything as it's come in the door.

physical stuff: next midwife and specialist appointments on Wednesday. Our doula is coming to the midwife appointment with us, will review birth plan and all that good stuff that day. The specialist is probably our last growth check (and ultrasound). There are been no issues, so he told us last time that this one was likely our final one with him. He's great and I have enjoyed the extra ultrasounds, but also will appreciate one less thing to keep up with these days! 

I really think this guy has had to have dropped a bit, based on where he's at and the distance from my bra line. I am ravenous most days lately, more swelling, but normal levels and I get a few days of really aching hips and pelvic area and then a few days of relief, then more pain, etc. I hope it's just him on the move. 

And I am going to try to be better at popping in more than once a week or two from here on out!


----------



## KatO79

blablamana so sorry about your hand but what a sweet DH:thumbup: I'm generally a poor cook myself (my toxic mother had no interest in teaching me anything and was crazy overly critical of what little I did try to make) and my DH is always telling me the food I make is good.

Lollipopbop wow it's crazy the BS you have to hear when you're pregnant and have a cat:wacko: I know if we had a dog instead, I wouldn't be hearing all these crazy concerns even though a dog could potentially be much more dangerous than a cat to a baby:dohh: Sounds like your cat reacted the way I'm sure mine also will.

Not long now before we'll all be having those babies!


----------



## bcos21

You hear the same type of comments if you have dogs instead of cats! We had 2 dogs when our first was born and now we will have 3 when the next comes along and there were no issues. They are incredibly patient and gentle with my son. I've heard people tell others to Just get rid of their dogs before baby. That's insane!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Thank you ladies so much! :)

Sorry it took so long to update on Ava. She is doing well in the NICU, estimated release is the end of this week but that could all change quickly. She is gaining weight well they just want her to take more of her bottles without getting sleepy. It's been hard, but I'm doing ok. The full story is in my journal, its a lot so I could not write it down here. 

Hope all of you are doing great and your pregnancies are going well!


----------



## twickywabbit

Hey guys. Its getting uncomfortable to even exist nowadays and I lost my mucous plug today. :o a little nervous I won't make it to my scheduled section date.


----------



## Lee37

Hi Ladies! :flower: Congrats to you all and wishing you all healthy little ones and the best with your upcoming births! Our little girl is due Oct 1st, I'm 37 wks. :pink:


----------



## Blessedbaby

welcome Lee ... 

Twicky the mucous plug can regenerate so don't worry much about having lost it ...

Ajarvis the final countdown so exciting ... 

Blabla sorry about your hand but Im glad you have such an amazing DH ... 

Clandestine seems like you have it all worked out ... good luck with all your plans ... 

Yes sleep sucks right now and moving from one side to the other is agony ...


----------



## KatO79

bcos21 hmmm maybe it's different here, I feel like people demonise cats more when you're pregnant or have a baby. My toxic mother's previous neighbours had this beautiful, sweet 3 year old cat they were trying to rehome because the wife was pregnant. My mother had 2 cats and couldn't handle a 3rd and I was living at a dorm studying and wasn't sure I could handle the economical side of taking the cat, mostly if I suddenly had a huge vet bill. Instead of putting the cat in a shelter because they coudln't find someone to take her, they had her euthanised:wacko: I felt so bad afterwards for not taking her! But yeah, maybe it's a Danish thing then that cats are more "dangerous" for a baby?

Kiwi glad that Ava is doing well and FXed she continues to do so and you can take her home soon:flower:

Clandestine looks like we posted at the same time:haha: Glad things are going well and that you had such nice baby showers:thumbup: Kudos on getting your hospital bag ready, I'm starting to do the same thing. Found a couple of lists over the interenet to see others suggestions and hoping to soon get that done, maybe tomorrow as this week is so booked:wacko: 

AFM today I take my cat in for her teeth cleaning, not looking forward to having to drop her off as she does really badly when we leave her. I'll be happier later today when I've picked her up and she's happy again as I hate knowing/seeing she's afraid/sad. My next midwife appointment is on Thursday so here's hoping things still look good and I still test normal for glucose and protein. And my 1st of 2 intensive birthing class days is on Friday and it isn't looking too good for DH coming but we'll see. He says otherwise he'll leave me the car so I can more quickly and easily get to and back from the course place.


----------



## ajarvis

Twicky your mucous plug can regenerate! You're so early that hopefully it does!

Good luck at your class Kat! Hope your kitty does well :)

AFM - going to be a long week. Longest 5 days ever lol. Well 4 now. My son had BB evaluations last night. He did pretty good considering he doesn't really play. He needs to practice more they said but lots of potential. Which is why I have him in a non-competitive league this year. Sleeping is still no fun. I would love a good nights sleep, but nope lol. Oh well. I have the rest of my life to sleep I guess.


----------



## bcos21

You're probably right kat! It's crazy how different culture s can be! It's all a bummer though, animals can be great for kids!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Jkelmum said:


> 26 weeks exactly currently in hospital with PROM so this baby will be early

So sorry Jkel :hugs:

Your little lady will be strong and pull through like a champ. You know I'm here if you need to vent. I know it's hard. PROM sucks.


----------



## ClandestineTX

I made the list for the bag, haven't packed it yet! I swear I'm going to do that this week! 

Tomorrow is crazy. I see the chiropractor for my hip bones. massage therapist because my insurance pays for it when I see the chiropractor, inspection for car seat, then midwife, then last growth check ultrasound with the specialist. FX our boy is still head down! I'm also trying to finish my birth plan before the midwife at 1 pm. 

@blessed: I also cannot roll from one side to the other without pain. Do you do ok on your back? That's the only way I've been able to sleep and doc said all was ok as long as it didn't make me feel bad.


----------



## Blessedbaby

Clandestine I can lay on my back but not too long even when elevated I feel out of breathe after a while ... good luck with your appointment today and with finishing your birthplan

Im getting more and more uncomfortable and struggle to get out of bed to pee ... and as soon as Im up it feels like she drops onto my bladder and my urge to pee is stronger ...


----------



## KatO79

bcos yeah so true! I'm also hoping my child will love animals like me so think it's good we have a pet.

As for pain when rolling over in bed, I hear you! I have this issue myself. Lying on my back isn't much of an option as I get uncomfortable after a short time:nope:

Ugh things went fine yesterday with my cat and she's back to her normal self. However I now fear she's eaten a twisty tie and DH took the car so if I have to go to the vet today, I have almost 0 options:wacko: I tried calling him on both mobile phones numerous times but no answer (the private one he's not answering and his work mobile sounds like it's either turned off or has no battery left), exactly the situation I also fear when I do go into labor:wacko: Plus makes me fearful if I in the future need to take baby to the hospital suddenly and have no mode of transport so think I'll have to talk with DH and see what we can figure out. Buying another car isn't an option with him the only one working:nope:


----------



## blablamana

Ugh yes, rolling over in bed is horrible. And every time I DO fall asleep, I wake up about an hour or so later with massive pain in my hips and HAVE to switch sides... before this entire process repeats itself. I wake up so sore now and it doesn't get a chance to go away during the day anymore. 

Oh well, only a couple more weeks. 

Kat: I'm sorry about your cat, I hope it's a false alarm since you can't go to the vet right now. Do you have an option to call your in-laws for help? Or even your toxic mom? Or something? 
It's my fear too that something will happen with baby and I won't have a car. Better yet, I don't have a driver's license since public transport was free for me as a student (and I just graduated my master's last month). So I didn't need to and now I feel bad. :") Will have to get it ASAP after baby is born.. but then we would still only have one car so doesn't make that much of a difference sadly. First world problems lol

O and YES, hubby not answering his phone if I go into labor is one of my big fears as well. He puts his private phone on silent if he is working or at the golf club or wherever, so won't notice me calling (told him to change that for the last few months, but he doesn't want to). Wonder how that will go.


----------



## KatO79

blablamana said:


> Kat: I'm sorry about your cat, I hope it's a false alarm since you can't go to the vet right now. Do you have an option to call your in-laws for help? Or even your toxic mom? Or something?
> It's my fear too that something will happen with baby and I won't have a car. Better yet, I don't have a driver's license since public transport was free for me as a student (and I just graduated my master's last month). So I didn't need to and now I feel bad. :") Will have to get it ASAP after baby is born.. but then we would still only have one car so doesn't make that much of a difference sadly. First world problems lol
> 
> O and YES, hubby not answering his phone if I go into labor is one of my big fears as well. He puts his private phone on silent if he is working or at the golf club or wherever, so won't notice me calling (told him to change that for the last few months, but he doesn't want to). Wonder how that will go.


DH did try calling his parents but they're expecting company at 12 so can't help. My toxic mother can't even figure out how to drive to our house and her car doesn't even have GPS - not that she would know how to use it anyway as she refuses to learn modern technology :cry: He tried booking me on something called "Flextur" here where you canorder someone to pick you up but they don't take animals. DH is going to come home early and try and get us to the clinic at 3 PM but the vet says it may be too late to try and get our cat to throw up as the twisty tie will most likely have moved on from her stomach. 

Just so upset about this :cry:


----------



## ClandestineTX

Vets are pros at foreign object removal, FX she didn't actually eat it! Our little darlings have chewed plenty, but thankfully don't swallow things like that- not even the dog.

Boy it's dancing around, so I know he's alive and well. I'm weirdly nervous today because I will find out if I'm still OK to travel this weekend. I'm half-hoping they say no, so I can stay home and finish things at my house!


----------



## ajarvis

Clandestine I just read your post about packing the bag and... I forgot to pack mine last night. Oy. Tonight my son has Jiu Jitsu so I'll be out of the house until bed time. Shall try to remember. Hope you get a good view at your ultrasound :)

Oh the rolling over pain is just getting worse. I thought it was bad. 2.5 more weeks of this :( plus the hip pain during the day. And blablama I agree. No time for the hips to recover during the day. So it's just constant soreness. 3 more days of work. Then at least I don't have to dress properly :p

Kat hope your kitty is ok! Silly animals. They can cause such trouble lol.

AFM I feel so HUGE! I'm going to try and remember to do a belly comparison this weekend at 38 with my youngest at 38!
 



Attached Files:







37+4.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Lollipopbop

Rolling pain is the worst! I'm so miserable at night. It's really hot where i am atm so the heat is not helping. 

Kat - Hope your cat is ok. Poor thing.

Clandestine - Hope ultrasound went well. I wouldn't want to travel either so hope you get the news you're hoping for.

Ajarvis - you've got a cute bump!

Afm - I'm just a bored sweaty pregnant lady. I'm really missing ds now he's at school. Especially as he's at his dads house a day in the week and ever other weekend, really not used to this much time away from him :( I'm doing my driving lessons but apart from that I'm just at home being bored. There's lots of housework to do but i just dont have the energy. Feel so lazy but I'm huge and ache and it's so hot. Oh has been really understanding and does so much after working a 10 hour day. Feel a bit guilty!


----------



## Smille24

Sorry I haven't been on lately. The site has not been working for me. I hope all of you ladies are doing well as your due dates approach. 

I had a dr appt Mon and when she measured me she said "oh yeah, you're done" whatever that means. She said baby's head is now in my pelvis and I can go any day now...not holding my breath. She didn't check to see if I was dilated bc she said there's no point unkess I want her to. I did have diarrhea this week and last night I was throwing up....sorry tmi I have also been extremely exhausted. Today my tummy has had a lot of tightening feeling. I hope I'm getting close bc whatever is going on is driving me nuts.


----------



## ajarvis

Thanks Lolli! 

Smille24 baby is in my pelvis now to. She's definitely dropped even for me to tell, but midwife confirmed it. So sore. So many BH hoping it happens soon, but not holding my breath!


----------



## Smille24

ajarvis said:


> Thanks Lolli!
> 
> Smille24 baby is in my pelvis now to. She's definitely dropped even for me to tell, but midwife confirmed it. So sore. So many BH hoping it happens soon, but not holding my breath!

I noticed in your pic that baby dropped. I'm having BH too and just feeling off. My back and pelvis hurt more now than ever. I could barely eat dinner this evening. My bag is packed and in dh's suv just in case. Hopefully it's sooner rather than later for us.


----------



## blablamana

Cute bump ajarvis! 

I've been having BH too and last night more of the stabbing pains up my cervix. Last time that happened I lost my plug, so don't know if I'll be losing more (if there even was something left) or something else. 

Smille: I'm sorry about your back hun, I hope something comes of it sooner rather than later, as you seem to be so ready for her arrival! 

Lolli: don't feel guilty! Don't forget that you have a 24/7 gig now, growing two babies. Ten hours of work a day sucks, but you are having your fair share of hard work as well! 

Clandestine: I hope your ultrasound went well! 

Kat: did everything with your cat turn out okay? I hope so!


----------



## KatO79

So DH ended up coming home early so we could get her to the vet and it turns out she didn't actually eat it:blush: They did X-rays to check and it wasn't there so they think she may have been eating something else? DH wasn't too happy paying $150 for the X-rays though but one of the vets told me it was good to come in with her because if she had eaten it, they would need to know since twisty ties can potentially cause damage.

Just got back from the midwife and I'm measuring about 4 cm more than I should. She tried to feel baby but couldn't really feel him/her so wants me to go in for an extra scan on the 23rd to see if it's because baby is big (she's guessing around 3300 g in that case) or if I just have extra amniotic fluid. She said neither is dangerous and baby is fine either way, they just want to know for sure.

Oh and I think baby has moved back up, so confused now :shrug:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hello Ladies! I hope all of you and your babies are doing great <3.

I just wanted to drop in and say, my baby is coming home today!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:.


----------



## blablamana

Kiwiberry said:


> Hello Ladies! I hope all of you and your babies are doing great <3.
> 
> I just wanted to drop in and say, my baby is coming home today!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:.


Congrats and have a great day today with both of your girls at home! :happydance:


Kat: I'm glad she didn't eat it! Sucks about the money, but you'd rather spend 150 bucks for nothing than have your cat suffer because it did turn out she ate it right? 
I remember when our family dog was limping a bit and my parents didn't believe something was wrong. I made them take her to the vet. Turned out that she just pulled a joint in and out of the socket and was going to be fine in a couple of days.. but what if it had been something more? Wouldn't have been able to live with myself!


----------



## Smille24

Kiwi- that's awesome news!!!

Kat- baby's can move up after dropping...so frustrating. Yesterday I noticed mine dropped a little, bow today it's high again. Great news about your cat. Vets are so expensive. Our dog ended up with a horrible skin rash.... $200 later it's allergies ugh. His pulls are outrageous.

Bla- I am so ready. Last night I was having some contractions that woke me up, but they went away. 

Lolli- don't feel bad. You're carrying twins which is really exhausting I'm sure. I've slacked off lately too bc I'm just so tired and I've apologized over and over again to dh and he says I need to rest b4 our baby comes. I'm glad he's understanding.


----------



## KatO79

Kiwi congrats, hope you all enjoy this day:happydance:

blablamana yep so true! I can't stand taking a chance and just hoping for the best. Because yeah, what if she ate a twisty tie and it got stuck and poked holes in her intestines or something:wacko: I did feel kind of bad though that DH had to spend all that money "for nothing" but I just felt we had to get her checked to make sure. I'm so horrible when pets die (I mourned for 3 months and cried numerous times a day when our previous cat died in 2012) and I don't think I could handle my cat dying like that, especially so close to my EDD:wacko: I'm sure my ILs will mention it though:nope: Glad your dog turned out to be fine, it's always good to know so you aren't speculating about all the horrible things it could be.

Smille yeah I read about that so guess that's what happened, ugh:dohh: Yep it's crazy with the prices! Glad your dog didn't have anything serious and yep, can imagine pills would be up there:wacko:

Ooops forgot to mention that the birthing class instructor called and they're delaying the course to next Friday and Saturday instead :wacko: Something about wanting to have an extra instructor with that can talk a bit about breastfeeding. Geez, what else is going to go wrong :nope:


----------



## ajarvis

Smille "they" say that after your first baby you don't drop as early and labor should happen sooner. I don't know how true that is lol. Guess we'll find out :p

Thanks blablama! I've been having the stabbing pains too. But I've never lost the mucous plug before and nothing so far....

Kat glad your kitty is ok. I guess 150 is better than paying for whatever they'd have to do to get it out. 

Kiwi that's such awesome news!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Update from yesterday: chiropractor, midwife, and maternal fetal medicine specialist agree that travel is just not worth the risk anymore. They aren't particularly concerned with in-flight risks, as they are the possibility of me delivering in another state and the general inconvenience that causes for everyone (especially me). Thankfully, Hubster, my mom and I are feeling really good about the place I am waiting for the final contract from that we went to last week - so I think we are starting to put things in place to make that our move. Baby boy is still super cooperative, head is way down, but they don't check dilation unless they expect a problem. I was told he could decide today is the day at any point now, no one is watching the calendar or clock, and if I went tomorrow, no one would try to stop him. Estimated weight (remembering we are tall people) is 7 lbs 2 ounces/ 3243 g (69th percentile), which is perfect for approx 0.5 lb gain per week since previous check. His femur length (estimator for height) is almost 90th percentile! Photo of ultrasound print out attached - and dog trying out car seat as a pillow - and third tri humor as a bonus! 

@blessed: I have the same fetus dropping on bladder problem, it is like endless peeing over here!

@Lollipopbop: I'm semi-conscious at my desk pretending to be awake at work and that's with ONE fetus, LOL, you are totally entitled to just hang out and make your two!

@Kat: I would say 150 for the peace of mind of knowing she isn't running around with a twist tie is well worth the cost! And like ajarvis said, a helluva lot less than getting it out would have cost!

Some of baby's measurements are in the above paragraph and the amniotic fluid level is estimated to be 21.48 cm (and doc said the range of normal was 7-24.9 cm) - so big baby and lots of fluid and we are still fine! I hope your midwife hasn't worried you! Plus good fluid levels are good news, usually they worry about people running out! 

@Kiwi: congrats!!! I am sure getting her home is such a relief! 

Oh - and my hip pain has largely evened out and is much reduced or even almost absent. My waddle has reached epic proportions and I feel like he's on top of my cervix, much more soft tissue pressure and stretching feeling than any bone issues, which is a welcome change. It's much more tolerable than the bone movement.


----------



## Lee37

Hi ladies, Im in the waiting game too, last week our midwife said baby girl is at 0 station and seemed shocked how low her head was. I can definitely tell! I have cramps today in my back/hip and had back ache last night too. Was hoping to make it though the weekend since DH is working fri and sat. will see.. Wishing you all a great weekend!:hugs:


----------



## ClandestineTX

Good luck, Lee! That's so exciting!


----------



## Ashley1021

Hi ladies! Just checking in. I'm 36 weeks Sunday and feel like I did at 40 with ds! 

Tons of BH, and tmi, but I'm constantly losing mucus! It's so gross! He's incredibly low and I feel like he's going to fall out!


----------



## KatO79

ClandestineTX said:


> @Kat: I would say 150 for the peace of mind of knowing she isn't running around with a twist tie is well worth the cost! And like ajarvis said, a helluva lot less than getting it out would have cost!
> 
> Some of baby's measurements are in the above paragraph and the amniotic fluid level is estimated to be 21.48 cm (and doc said the range of normal was 7-24.9 cm) - so big baby and lots of fluid and we are still fine! I hope your midwife hasn't worried you! Plus good fluid levels are good news, usually they worry about people running out!

Yeah that's how I feel and I'm sure DH knows deep down that it was the right thing to do. I think he's fine about it now.

It's just odd because all my fundal measurements have been pretty normal, maybe only 1 cm extra and suddenly it's 3-4 cm more than it should be. Plus at my scans (all 3 of them), my amniotic fluid has always been noted as being "normal" so why the sudden change if it is extra fluid? That almost worries me more than if baby is just a bit larger although I don't know why baby would be as I'm 176 cm tall and DH is only 1-2 cm taller than me. So it's not like we're especially tall people. At my placenta scan, they also noted that in certain areas, baby was ahead by about 1 week in measurement so it was looking like a "big baby." The midwife yesterday (BTW it was yet a new one I've never met before:nope:) said she's pretty confident that nothing is wrong in that sense, that she doesn't think there's a serious health problem with baby, just that they want to know why I'm measuring bigger than normal.


----------



## Blessedbaby

hi ladies

Kiwi congrats ... must be nice to have her home and to have so many cuddles from her and your toddler ...

ajarvis cute bump ... did you pack your bag yet ... last day today ...

AFM: Im good having trouble sleeping coz everything hurts ... and I have a ton of BH and lower back pain ... 

we're all so close now ... so exciting


----------



## Smille24

Ajarvis- that's what I heard too. If you've dropped, you should be close... lets hope. I really hope my dr gives me good news on Monday.

I'm having terrible back pain and BH throughout the day. Yesterday I was changing and noticed a huge hickey looking bruise on my belly so I'm pretty sure I broke some blood vessels. I was able to walk 3.5 miles yesterday by choice and from shopping , but now today I am back to being totally pooped.


----------



## ajarvis

Kat I was measuring big last night - over 40 she says. But I think she measured wrong. But I've measured ahead 2cm every time. She thinks because of how the baby is positioned. But going to ask my regular midwife about it at the next appointment.


----------



## KatO79

ajarvis yeah I do wonder if my midwife may have measured wrong or something. Yet another problem with not having a steady midwife as it probably makes all my measurements not very compareable because they've all been done by different people:nope:

Ugh my MIL texted me asking how it went yesterday at the midwife and how the birthing class is going, I told her about me needing another scan to see if baby is big or if it's extra fluid and that the birthing class has been postponed to next week. Her only response was "OK, I guess you'll just have to be patient":shrug: A bit of a strange response really:shrug:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Wow so exciting with all these women feeling pre labor symptoms! I hope you girls don't have much longer to wait. 

AFM - My babies started diverging too much in their growth at my scan almost a week ago. So, we're going in for twice weekly NSTs and they moved my delivery up to the 37th week ... so their tentative birthday by planned c-section (which I did not want!) is October 4th. If the NST shows ever that one is in distress they will move that date up. I have been a crying mess for days for lots of reasons that if I went into I would be writing a book so I will spare you but I'm just sad about it all. We were moving along so nicely in our twin pregnancy and now all of a sudden everything went haywire. It's scary. The babies are still very healthy just my son is smaller than my daughter by about a pound and a half so .... they have to really watch that. 

I have my first NST this afternoon and hoping that everything looks good so that they will have longer in my womb. Wish us luck. Good news is that even though he stopped growing at the same pace he was, he is practicing breathing in there, he is moving a lot, and he still has a very strong healthy heartbeat. Trying to hold onto the good news. And I will be meeting them in a little over 2 weeks which I am really excited about but scared about the c-section.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@ash: I'm sorry you may not get the delivery you want. I am finalizing my "birth preferences" today and I put a bold statement at the top that says "My goal is to safely deliver our baby, as naturally as possible." Your goal is really the same, and it hasn't changed. While it may not be your preferred outcome, there are a lot of resources that can help you plan, so you have as much control as possible, and you hopefully have some time to make preparations. Consider looking into a postpartum doula if you don't have a lot of help available to you through friends and family, as a surgical recovery plus caring for twins is a lot for anyone! :hugs: ma'am!


----------



## bcos21

You ladies are so organized, I love it! I'm going to live through you all lol. I didn't take any birth classes the first time or make a birth plan... things just sort of happened one day lol. My son though.... He is 3 in a few weeks and he is regressing like crazy. Glad I didn't push the potty training thing. We are talking screaming at bedtime, major separation anxiety, not sleeping (he has never been big on sleeping but this is impressive for him) 
Ugh late nights early morning s... hate them


----------



## KatO79

ash sorry about you'll need a c-section but I think the most important thing to focus on is babies are doing well so far and that they come into this world in the way that's best for them - which is unfortunately a c-section in this case. Be thankful and happy about your babies are doing fine and are healthy which is the most important! 

bcos sorry about your son regressing, hope it doesn't last very long!

AFM hoping to pack my bag this weekend and get the baby room cleared out for anything that's not supposed to be in there (e.g. a few moving boxes we haven't emptied yet). Also want to go out and buy bed sheets since it's the only thing we're missing (since his parents didn't buy any when they bought the mattress) but DH of course wants to delay, he's the King of Procrastination:dohh:


----------



## Smille24

Ash- I'm sorry the birth of your babies wont go as planned. I know it must be difficult bc you had a vision in place. I fear the same thing will happen to me, but of course the main thing is delivering our babies safely. I hope baby boy catches up :hugs:.

Afm- last night I was getting very strong BH and having to pee literally every 5 min for over an hr. I was very hopeful that they would become more consistent and I'd actually go into labor, but nope they stopped. So frustrating.


----------



## blablamana

I'm sorry that you won't get the birth you wanted Ash, especially because it is a little bit scary right now (although I'm sure both of them will be fine). NST's can be very stressful (for you). :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks girls :hugs: At the end of the day I do want them out safely but it has been a lot to take in all at once. Learning of the need for a c-section and the status of my baby boy ... really upsetting. I'm coping better now though and I had a nice long talk with the doctor and she is increasing my monitoring to put my mind more at ease which I'm very happy about. We're doing 2 NSTs/week and 1 fluid check for Oliver to make sure his fluid levels are still good (it's a sign that the placenta is still working)


----------



## ClandestineTX

I'm glad you feel like you are on the same page as your doc and are comfortable with the monitoring you are getting! FX they both continue to do well and can cook a little longer!


----------



## KatO79

Glad you're feeling better about it ash:flower:

AFM DH and I are going to buy those bed sheets today plus some more socks. Going to try packing my bag today, at least get some of it packed. Also now a bit worried as I've now read about the complications that can arise with excess amniotic fluid:wacko: Should never have Googled it:dohh: Thinking I'm on the mild end if I do have it so chances of problems are extremly low but still..... Scan day can't come fast enough!


----------



## blablamana

Good luck with the shopping Kat! 
Don't worry about excess amniotic fluid, looking at your bump pics I really don't think you are 'swollen' or 'bigger' than expected for the gestation baby is at, at all! Definitely don't agree with your midwife, but then again.. I'm not an expert, at all. But to be honest, I don't think you'll have way too much fluid, maybe a bit more than average judging from the fact that she has a hard time feeling baby's position.. but I wouldn't worry about it. You'll see that it will be totally fine!


----------



## KatO79

Here's hoping you're right blablamana! I think I've freaked myself out a bit reading about the possible complications from excess fluid:wacko: Here's hoping it's partially due to having on the higher side of normal and baby being either on the large side of normal. Midwife's guess was if baby is large, (s)he's about 3300 g :wacko: I just don't get why my fluid is suddenly increased:shrug:

As for shopping, DH and I bought the sheets so think we're pretty much set now. They had them on sale, 3 for the price of 2 so we took 3 even though we'll only be able to use the crade for 4-5 months before needing a crib.


----------



## Smille24

I had another dr appt today and I'm down 1.5 lbs. I had the dr check my cervix bc my dh will be away from home a lot due to work....nothing going on ugh. She did feel baby's head but it feels like I'll be induced again which I absolutely didn't want. I still have time for change, but it's looking like I'll be over due again.


----------



## Lollipopbop

Ash - sorry to hear you may not get the birth you've hoped for. Great news that they're keeping a close eye on you and the babies. Fingers crossed it all goes well :)

Smillie - Going over due is not fun. I was 12 days late with my first. My induction went pretty smooth but it would be nice to go naturally. You never know, babies seem to have minds of their own. Fingers crossed your lo comes before induction.

Afm - much if the same. Achey and fed up haha. I've been getting lots of cramp in my calves. It was so painful last night and kept waking me up. I'm soo tired today x


----------



## ClandestineTX

Everything you ever wanted to know about due-date based inductions (and probably some stuff you didn't want to know): https://evidencebasedbirth.com/evidence-on-inducing-labor-for-going-past-your-due-date/

I am very biased, due to a lot of education in biological/ medical science and spending a lot of time with doulas and midwives, but unless there's a medical reason - babies show up when they are ready. They literally trigger the hormonal events that cause spontaneous labor to occur. The best any of us can do is just relax and trust that our bodies and babies are doing exactly what they are supposed to be doing!


----------



## Smille24

Lolli- I've been getting the same cramps and it's so hard to sleep. 

I definitely am hoping to go naturally so hopefully something happens soon. I still have 2 wks until my due date so definitely time for progress.


----------



## ajarvis

I saw a different midwife on Thursday last week than normal and she commented on the fact I was measuring too big. Knowing the complications that can happen with excess fluid etc. makes me a little nervous as well. Just going to wait and see what my measurement turns out to be on this Thursday - as she wasn't my normal midwife maybe she measured wrong?? 

This weekend got the cradle put together! I even packed some stuff in bags. So I think I'm ready! All except the car seat base getting put in the truck. But that will end up being DH's problem lol. He took the day off today and I mentioned it to him, but he hasn't done anything yet.....


----------



## blablamana

Sorry about the worries Ajarvis, but I'm sure it will be fine! 

SMille: sorry nothing is happening down there, but you are still two weeks away from your due date!! A lot can happen in those two weeks! :) 

This weekend I had my bloody show (when I described it to midwife on the phone, that's what she said it was) and have been having irregular and regular contractions ever since (the closest they get is 5 minutes apart but they always mellow down eventually). 
Had a check-up yesterday and midwife said: I really thought you'd go into labor this weekend! And I was like, nope. :haha:. She said I'm still early but that baby should be fine if it happens now. Seems like my body is busy doing all the work, but since she won't check, there is no way to actually tell. She did have a look at baby with the scanner and he was happily kicking away and drinking fluids, so he is totally fine and happy. Head is right there, as low as it could possibly be. :thumbup:

We talked about donating blood from the cord after birth (stem-cells), but that's still so new here and our hospital is only just starting the whole process.. Since I'm already about 36 weeks, we can't start the process (forms etc) because hospital isn't ready for that at this time. Bit sad about that, really wanted to do that, I'd love for those stem-cells to be used to help someone else. Better luck with next baby I guess.


----------



## KatO79

blablamana wow so exciting:happydance: Here's hoping it's only a matter of time noe before your baby is here. A pity about the cord cells though! But yeah, you can do that with your next baby.

Smille here's hoping you won't need to be induced. I would think there's still some time with 2 weeks until your EDD for baby to come.

ajarvis sounds like we're in the same situation with suddenly measuring ahead. I had the same thoughts as you that it could possibly just be the way the midwife measured. I'm however going in for a scan on Friday to see what's up, they're not scanning you to find out for sure? Great that you have everything ready! 

AFM I think DH and I are _really_ close now to having everything ready as well, just need to wash the sheets we bought and hopefully can wash the cloth diaper inserts once more as well. We have washed all the baby clothes now, even the stuff in 1-2 sizes larger than what we'll hopefully need to start with since we mostly have stuff for what equals 0-3 months. I got it all put away in the changing dresser yesterday. DH says if any of the small stuff is missing with getting done before I go into labor, he can always go home sometime after the birth and get those things done before me and baby come home since his leave starts when I go into labor and I think the hospital will hold onto me for at least 48 hours after the birth. At least that's what I'm hoping even if they do have all those extra births happening:wacko:


----------



## Smille24

Ajarvis- I wouldn't worry, it could be excess fluid or the position the baby was in. Drs have been wrong b4. Maybe a scan will help drs see exactly how big the baby is.


----------



## KatO79

Smille there are certain complications that can arise with having excess fluid:

https://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/polyhydramnios/Pages/polyhydramnios.aspx

https://www.healthline.com/health/pregnancy/too-much-amniotic-fluid#3

So it's not exactly a totally risk free condition! I think these risks are what worry ajarvis and myself if we do have excess fluid.


----------



## Smille24

Sorry I had no idea.


----------



## MissCassie

Sorry ive been quiet the last couple of months. But i'm still here :)

Had my midwife appointment today and my induction date has been set for the 4th of October :) soo excited.
They also checked me and her head is half way engaged and my cervix is firm but starting to soften.
I'm so excited

Hope you're all well xx


----------



## KatO79

Hi Cassie, FXed it all goes well for you on the 4th:flower:


----------



## KatO79

Oh BTW DH bought the crib from his co-worker today:thumbup:

It came with a mattress but I've heard you shouldn't use a used mattress as it can increase the odds of SIDS:wacko: She said they only used it 1-2 times and it's a very good quality one. Don't know if it can be washed in any way or something? We'll first be using the crib when baby is around 4-5 months.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Cassie - I'm scheduled for an Oct 4th induction too. Good luck!!! It's a good day to have babies. :)


----------



## Lollipopbop

Good luck on the 4th guys! How exciting. 

I saw my consultant today and as my pregnancy is going so well with no complications and ive already delivered before, she wants to avoid a section and induction all together! I'm very happy that my twins will most likely come naturally but I am hoping I won't have to wait too long, further than 38 weeks would be hard on my body i feel. I'm already struggling but obviously feel very happy that all is ok right now and they're healthy xx


----------



## blablamana

Good luck to both of you for your inductions! So exciting! :D 

Lolly: That's great news! Twins are sometimes very tricky so it's great that it's been so free of complications! I'll keep my fingers crossed that you'll either go around 38 weeks, or that the last weeks will (miraculously, I think) will be easier on you! 

Afm:
Still having a lot of irregular/regular (that taper off) contractions.


----------



## Smille24

Bla- that makes me sad. Of course we wish you good luck, especially when you're getting contractions. You're little man will be here before you know it!!! 

Lolli- I'm glad your dr doesn't see the need to induce. I can't imagine how you're feeling carrying twins. It must be really hard on your body. I amso glad you're doing well and the twins are healthy. 

Good luck on those getting induced on the 4th (my due date)! If I go over, I'll be induced on the 11th, but I have hope that my body will cooperate.


----------



## ajarvis

oooh. Induction dates! Exciting!

Yes the concern with measuring big at this point would be extra fluid. But I'm hoping not. Will see my regular midwife tomorrow and find out what's happening. see what she measures me at. 

Getting lots of strong contractions lately and baby is low!! Looks like I'm making it to MIL's date restriction of the 22nd :p But feels like lots of pressure, cramping, contractions. So hopefully the body is doing some prep work ha. Although with how low she is it's extremely painful to be doing anything even standing at this point for too long. My wonderful 10 year old son did most of the supper prep tonight, and helped me clean out our front closet and purge a bunch of stuff. We're also going to fold all the laundry while we watch big brother tonight. He's wonderful :)


----------



## KatO79

Lolli glad everything is looking good with your pregnancy:thumbup: It must be hard on the body carrying twins, I feel like I have enough with my singleton but (s)he might also be a big baby. Hoping you avoid induction and section!

blabla here's hoping you'll soon be having your baby! It sounds very promising but I don't know how long you can keep having contractions before they get regular and close enough that you are indeed in labour.

ajarvis here's hoping neither of us have extra fluid, looking forward to hearing what your midwife finds out!

AFM been feeling achey, my back and pelvis are mostly bad in the mornings though when I wake up:wacko: I've tried sleeping with a pillow to support my back and changing sides often but it doesn't help much:nope: Tomorrow will be hectic as DH will go with me to the scan but he can't take time off for the birthing class so we'll be driving to the scan together and then I have to drive him to work so I can have the car to drive to the class which is around 45-50 minutes away by car. I think it first ends around 7:45 PM so will be getting home late and we'll be having a late dinner I guess:nope: DH will come on the 2nd day of the class though on Saturday.


----------



## blablamana

Kat: from what I know, it could take weeks lol, so I'm not getting my hopes up.. 
Sorry that you are having so many pains in the morning, these last few weeks are grueling! 
Hope that you'll enjoy your classes!


----------



## KatO79

blablamana said:


> Kat: from what I know, it could take weeks lol, so I'm not getting my hopes up..
> Sorry that you are having so many pains in the morning, these last few weeks are grueling!
> Hope that you'll enjoy your classes!


Oy ok here's hoping it doesn't last very many weeks though:wacko:

Too true although I'm sure once baby is born, I will miss some things about pregnancy, mostly feeling baby move around in there.

Thanks I'm hoping it's a good class! Hopefully I won't be the only one without a DH there. Still a bit sad he can't come as it'd have been nice to have him along.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@ajarvis: your son sounds like a great kid! I have been having a lot of the same things you have, like BH all day yesterday it seemed! 

@Kat: hopefully he can go to at least part of the classes, especially if I remember correctly since he was the one that was so opinionated about the type of birth you should have at the beginning! I'm glad he was able to get the crib, though most mattresses (at least over here) are waterproof/ plastic/ vinyl. If that's the case, I'd give it a good washing with a disinfectant, followed by water. I've read a lot about SIDS and never come across anything about a used mattress. 

@Lolli: great news about your twins! 

AFM: midwife yesterday said he's definitely engaged. She had a little trouble getting his heart rate because his back is so deep in there, definitely still head down (and I can feel it off an on putting pressure on my cervix). She OK'd the evening primrose oil supplement and red raspberry leaf tea recommended by our doula, both swear it's not going to induce anything, just helps the body manage labor on it's own on the schedule it would have anyway. Birth plan was reviewed and we are basically good to go! I prepped all the cloth diapers already, though I plan to start with disposables the first week (until meconium clears, as I have no interest in washing that out of cloth). We got our car seat inspected last week and are now just waiting for the little man to make his debut (still keeping my FX for an October birthday).


----------



## KatO79

ClandestineTX said:


> @Kat: hopefully he can go to at least part of the classes, especially if I remember correctly since he was the one that was so opinionated about the type of birth you should have at the beginning! I'm glad he was able to get the crib, though most mattresses (at least over here) are waterproof/ plastic/ vinyl. If that's the case, I'd give it a good washing with a disinfectant, followed by water. I've read a lot about SIDS and never come across anything about a used mattress.

He's coming to the 2nd day which is Saturday, it's only a 2 day course since it's an intensive class. We were otherwise afraid I wouldn't reach to get through a whole course before my EDD if we took the other course we were looking at since that one would end 3-4 days shy of my EDD if I remember correctly. Unfortunately his job is so busy right now, he just can't take the time off to come tomorrow, it's already bad he's taking the hours off to come to the scan as it is. 

Yep, 2nd hand mattresses increase the odds of SIDS (this is just one article, you'll find _many_ more articles Googling the topic): https://www.cbsnews.com/news/sleeping-babies-deadly-beds/


----------



## ClandestineTX

If you Google enough of anything you can find an article that claims this or that. I am extremely skeptical of any medical anything coming from a news source - especially when it's almost 15 years old and is citing a single study that looked at one group from one city. I am also a professional researcher that works in biological and medical science, so I see reports of all sorts of things, claiming this or that all the time. The currently recognized risk factors for SIDS are listed here: https://www.nichd.nih.gov/sts/about/risk/Pages/factors.aspx
And here: https://sidsamerica.org/about-sids/sids-risk-factors-and-causes-of-sids
And here: https://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases...ath-syndrome/basics/risk-factors/con-20020269
You ultimately have to be comfortable with whatever choice you make for your own child, through whatever resources you choose to use to make those choices. For myself, that's not one that would stress me out (but your mileage may vary).


----------



## ajarvis

Thanks Clandestine :) I agree! Glad your little one is engaged!! I've been taking the EPO and the red raspberry tea for weeks. Definitely not inducing labor. Hopefully helping my body prep... I'm about to make my third cup of tea today actually lol.

Kat hopefully the measuring ahead is nothing for us both!

Well back from the midwife - 38+5 today - and I'm now measuring at 42! So she did an internal and confirmed that it's most likely cause baby is not in my pelvis at all lol. Cervix is very high and hard to reach. So just for precaution she's booking an ultrasound as I have been measuring 2 weeks ahead regularly, but to gain 2 cm in 1 week is a bit much. Also wants me to wrap and lift my belly in a sheet and do squats with her like that to try and get her into the pelvis. Said can do that any time I want. No rush yet. But I'll probably try it soon.Guess all those contractions and cervix pains haven't done much yet :p Oh and she wants me to get a chiropractic adjustment as that may encourage baby to move into the pelvis as well!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Rebozo sifting! Have you read anything on spinning babies? 
These are some of their more concise articles:
https://spinningbabies.com/start/in-pregnancy/is-baby-engaged-yet/
https://spinningbabies.com/start/in-pregnancy/daily-activities/
https://spinningbabies.com/start/in-pregnancy/the-3-principles-in-pregnancy/

They have a few youtube videos of the exercises as well, I've been doing those for most of the third trimester to losen things up. Yours is also not a first baby - and I have been told those don't always engage early, so yours may just in time still! FX for you!


----------



## blablamana

Well ladies, my water broke at 5:15 this morning so currently (10:17 AM) in the hospital and admitted. Because it's a preemie, they are goimg to wait as long as possible if my contractions don't start on their own. Max a week of waiting and am being closely monitored in the mean time. Baby seems fine at this point, my waters keep gushing though, literal waterfall. 

I'll try to keep you ladies updated, as it very well may take a while... I hope contractions start soon.. A lot of cramping amd irregular contractions but nothing substantial yet. 

Hope you are all doing well!


----------



## KatO79

ajarvis here's hoping those exercises help! I have heard though that 2nd and later babies often first get into position shortly before labour so should be time for it to happen!

blabla I hope your contractions start very soon!

AFM got back from my scan and baby is within the normal range in size as far as she can tell and there isn't excess amniotic fluid, that's also normal:thumbup: They do want me to come back for an extra scan next week to make sure of the measurements as she had a hard time getting more accurate measurements. She's currently guessing baby to be around 3000 g right now. 

Here's a scan pic of baby touching his/her nose:cloud9:


----------



## Smille24

Bla- good luck hun!!!!!! I hope your contractions start soon. I can't wait to hear about your little man.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@blablamana: I am glad to hear they aren't pushing any intervention yet and giving your body a chance on its own! I know a few people with late term preemies who were completely fine by 36 weeks, so KMFX your LO was just ready! 

@Kat: I'm glad to hear you got good news (and a cute pic) at your scan. I hope your class goes well, also! 

AFM, last two days of BH must have been productive, have been uncomfortable since last night, really feels like he's in my cervix and my bones are once again sore. I think I prefer the gradual movement over time at this point, still hoping he waits until October to arrive!


----------



## Lollipopbop

Blabla - How exciting! Hope you're doing well and everything progresses nicely:) looking forward to hearing your baby news!

Kat - Great news about your scan! 

Clandestine - Hope you get the October birthday you're wishing for.

Afm - Nothing much to report. Just very tired and hoping my girls will make their appearance in the next 3 weeks. My OHs mum is so sweet and booked us both in for massages tomorrow. I've got a mummy to be one which I'm looking forward to! My ds is with his dad this weekend so just going to have a relaxed weekend, I do really miss him when hes away though


----------



## Blessedbaby

Hi ladies ... Hope everyone is well ... I'm posting from my phone ... I've been admitted as I'm showing signs of pre-eclampsia again ... I have headaches and dizzy spells with blurred vision and my feet is swollen ... Dr ran some tests and I have an infection and inflammation but they don't know the cause of it ... I'll keep you ladies posted


----------



## Lollipopbop

Wishing you the best, hope you and baby are ok Blessed xx


----------



## Blessedbaby

Thanks lolli ... I have lots of contractions though they so random and causing me lots of pain and discomfort ... The midwife is going to check me to see if I'm dilating because of it ... Will update again


----------



## blablamana

I'm sorry blessed, i hope ypu both are doing well despite all this! 

My contractions haven't started yet after 24 hours and they are going to let it gofor about a week. They don't want to induce because of him being premature. So I'll have to stayin the hospital till at least Thursday if things don't progress on their own.. I don't agree with that because of the massive infection risk and I believe it's safer for him to be out within 72 hours... Instead of leaving him in my open womb for a week.. That seems so unsafe but they feel like the benefits outweigh the risks.. And there's nothing Ican do about it. To go a week with fully broken waters at 36 weeks seems absolutely mad! 
I feel very defeated, scared and stressed out of my mind. 
Please keep your fingers crossed that labour will start soon, I don't feel like he's safe this way at all. :(


----------



## KatO79

Lolli hope you enjoy your massage, that sounds really good to me:thumbup:

Blessed so sorry, I hope they soon can do something to make you feel better! 

blablamana I admit I don't know much about what's best in that situation and can fully understand your concerns! I'd be questioning them as well in that case. Here's hoping labour starts soon so you don't have to worry for that long!

AFM seems as if my enabler cousin and my toxic mother are friends again and my mother blabbed about me being pregnant:dohh: My cousin texted me her congratulations late last night although she didn't ask about anything. So now it's going to get back to my toxic siblings:wacko: The worst is if they start acting like they expect to be invited to the Christening or any of them volunteers for Godparent duty:nope:


----------



## Smille24

Bla- I definitely understand your worry. Honestly I've never heard of not delivering after your water breaks. You're in the hospital and they're keeping a close eye on you and baby. I am sure there's a risk of infection like you said, but rven giving it him a few more days may be beneficial to his development. I'm wishing you the best of luck and I'll say a little prayer for you.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@blablamana: This is a detailed summary of the standard of care for premature preterm rupture of membranes: 
https://emedicine.medscape.com/article/261137-overview#a6
They are balancing the risk of infection with the risks of prematurity in your baby - as long as you and baby are stable, they are likely to try to give him as much time on the inside as possible to minimize risks to him being premature. 
And this article should be free text and includes a plain language summary after the abstract: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3335867/
Effectively - there is no statistical difference between induction of labor and expectant management in terms of risks of infection and/or c-section, but your baby would have lower risks of prematurity-related issues by cooking a bit longer. I hope that's reassuring! 

@Blessed: I hope they are able to keep you stable, though I'm so sorry you've had to go into the hospital! 

AFM... BH continues, all week - it's been more of the day than not, like my entire uterus contracts and stays that way. I am still a bit uncomfortable with my swelling and I'm just exhausted - but otherwise, keeping on. Seven sleeps until October!!! KMFX!!! And if any of you have any tips for handling the swelling and/or fatigue - please share! I am just dragging, though I did finish some sewing and some needed to finish work project before maternity leave today! I'm trying to work until delivery, but I am so run down, I can't fathom making it through a day in the office right now!


----------



## blablamana

Hi ladies quick update! Labour started on its own last night. The beginning was slow but around 9 AM my dilation was 5 and by 11 it was 9! Sadly I developed a serious fever, Thomas was still doing fine though. He was born at 3PM after 5 pushes, head and body out in the fifth contraction. No tears, justa small graze. 


He is so perfect. His bloodsugar, colour, breathing, temp etc are all fine but because I had a fever he and dad are now off to get him some antibiotics. He weighs 2810 grams, small but perfect for the gestation. 
We'll be inthe hospital tillat least wednesday to make sure he doesn't develop an infection (even though they haven't found an infection in me yet and fever is gone already). Best to be sure of course. He stayed with ius for 1.5 hours directly after birth and even had a go at breastfeeding already (searching for nipple etc as well)

I'll update with a picture whenever I get the chance. 

Hope you areall doing great! I'm a mom now and I can't describe how incredible that feels!


----------



## Lee37

Congrats Blablamama! Hope you and baby are doing well :hugs:


----------



## Smille24

Blabla- that is such amazing news! Congrats on your healthy boy!


----------



## bcos21

Congrats!


----------



## KatO79

blablamana OMG huge congrats, can't wait to see pics:happydance:


----------



## ClandestineTX

Congrats!!! So glad to hear he came on his own and sounds like he's doing perfectly!


----------



## Lollipopbop

Yay! Congratulations!!

It's getting so real now that people are announcing their births. I wonder who will be next..


----------



## ashknowsbest

Blab - congratulations on the birth of your son!


----------



## Kiwiberry

blablamana, comgrats Mama!!


----------



## Peanut112

Congrats blabla! 
I guess im joining this October thread because the other ones died. Ive got 3 weeks left.. woo! Time flew by.


----------



## Blessedbaby

Congratulations blabla ...

AFM I got discharged on Sat as my BP came down, however today at my obgyn its gone up again. I'm now readmitted and they will try and stabilize it again. If it comes down they going ahead with my csection on Wednesday if not I'm having it tomorrow night. This hasn't been an easy pregnancy and I'm so happy the end is in sight. I'll update again tomorrow.


----------



## KatO79

Blessed so sorry about your BP, hope your C-section goes well whichever date it ends up being! Keep us updated.

AFM realised we're actually missing sheets for the baby carriage and lift so will need to buy some ASAP. Plus DH's co-worker has a travelling crib and a baby rocking chair for sale so we may buy those as well. Think the travelling crib will be especially handy.


----------



## Smille24

Blessed- I hope they get your bp down. Good luck with your c-section. 

I agree with lolli, it's starting to get real. I barely slept last night bc I am so uncomfortable and have this fear that my water will break. So of course I'm exhausted today and I'm not feeling well at all. I feel weak and nauseous.


----------



## MissCassie

Congratulations blab! He sounds like absolute perfection


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I guess I'm next. My son declined in growth even more so they're doing a c section tomorrow at noon. Hubby and I are in a state of shock but also very excited to meet our long awaited son and daughter. Keeping fingers crossed for no nicu time but are also being realistic that they may need it. Send positive thoughts please.


----------



## Blessedbaby

Thanks ladies ...

Kat hope you get to it before baby comes

Smile tell me about it hey ... I wake up at 4am each morning and can't get back to sleep...

Good luck ash so exciting ...

Update: so while my bp is in the normal range my pulse is high again and I'm having much more intense contractions than the ones I had over the weekend ... They are a bit painful but my pain threshold is also quite high ... It takes my breath away too ... So my Dr has instructed nil per mouth until I see her when she comes in ... It sounds like my csection will happen today after all ... Its 8am here I will update when I've seen her


----------



## KatO79

FXed for you ash and Blessed, hope your C-sections go well and babies all are fine!

AFM going in for my control scan tomorrow. Hoping it won't last as long as my scan last week as I was uncomfortable lying on my back for so long, especially when they put a wedged pillow under my butt so my lower body came up much higher. Still nothing from my siblings so guess they're ignoring the pregnancy news which is good as it'll be that much easier to not invite them to the Christening. I only now fear my ILs reactions to when they find out.


----------



## MissCassie

Hope it all goes well for you tomorrow ash xx


----------



## Smille24

Good luck blessed and ash!!!


----------



## Blessedbaby

Thanks turns out I have an irritable uterus ... So no baby today and csection definitely tomorrow morning ... I'm trying to just relax and drink much more water ... Will post pics sometime this week


----------



## MissCassie

Hope it all goes well for you tomorrow blessed.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Ash, good luck hun. 36 weeks is a good gestation. I am keeping my fx that your babies dont have to be in NICU :hugs:.

Blessed, good luck Mama! I had an irritable uterus, no fun :hugs:.


----------



## blablamana

Good luck ladies!


----------



## Lollipopbop

Good luck Ash and Blessed! Hope it all goes well and looking forward to hearing about your babies arrivals xo


----------



## bcos21

Good luck ash and blessed, we will all be thinking of you and your babies!!


----------



## Blessedbaby

Waiting for dh to arrive going in at 8am ... Its 6:27am here ... Will update by this afternoon ... I'm so nervous lol


----------



## bcos21

Good luck blessed, you get to meet baby so soon!! Much love to you guys!


----------



## ashknowsbest

The babies arrived today at 1:07 and 1:09. All is well and myself and the babies are doing great. No nicu time needed as of yet.


----------



## hopefullys

I have been following you all on here n reading updates, congrats ash that's fantastic n glad all is well, keep us updated! 
Blessed good luck I feel your nerves im having a c section in 11 days when I will be 39 weeks n already feeling really nervous! Update us with news n info x


----------



## Lollipopbop

Blessed - good luck!! 

Ash - congratulations!! Wonderful news. How big were they? Xx


----------



## Blessedbaby

Congratulations Ash ... Hope u enjoy bonding

Meet Schylar born at 8:56am weighing 3.04kg
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20160928-WA0003.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## KatO79

Huge congrats ash and Blessed:flower:

AFM got back from my control scan and baby is now measuring around 4.7 kg:wacko: She said that of course the measurements are never totally accurate but she highly recommends a planned C-section:cry: She said if I go into natural labour before my EDD, then I can try doing it naturally and see how it goes but she felt that it was very unlikely that I'd go into labour before. So we now have a consultation on the 3rd to talk about how it'll go and my C-section will be on the 7th (I'll get an exact time on the 3rd after the consultation). She also sent me for bloodwork to see if I had GD just to see if that's the cause or if I just make big babies. Ugh I'm a bit gutted as I _really_ wanted to do this naturally:nope: Taking the day to mope and feel sorry for myself and hopefully I'll be over it after that.


----------



## Blessedbaby

Aww Kat I'm sorry you had bad news but as long as baby gets here without any complications all should be well ... 

I just breastfed her and she's feeding like a champ ...


----------



## KatO79

Thanks Blessed:flower: I'm just sad that this may be my only pregnancy since we needed IVF to conceive in the first place and I may not get to experience a vaginal birth now:nope: 

Glad all is going well with your LO:flower:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Congratulations Ash and Blessed!!! Enjoy your sweet newborns <3.

Ash, so glad to hear that your babies had no NICU time :hugs:.

Kat, so sorry about the section Mama :cry: :hugs:. 

If you want you ladies can add me to Facebook. I use it a lot. 

https://www.facebook.com/suzy.marie.773


----------



## KatO79

Thanks Kiwi:hugs:

Apparently the hospital can't do my section on the 7th so it's now moved to the 5th of October:wacko:


----------



## Lollipopbop

Blessed - Congratulations! Amazing news. Glad she's feeding well already. How are you feeling? Bet you can't wait for big sister to meet her.

Kat - Sorry to hear it's not going to be the birth you planned. But you never know, if babies big then your body might go spontaneously in to labour. Xx


----------



## blablamana

Congrats on the new babies! Hope all are doing well!


----------



## KatO79

Lollipopbop said:


> Kat - Sorry to hear it's not going to be the birth you planned. But you never know, if babies big then your body might go spontaneously in to labour. Xx


Unfortunately the doctor thought it _very_ unlikely as this is my first pregnancy:nope: Even then it's a bit risky. My DH just talked to a co-worker that also was pregnant with a baby on the large side, she went with a vaginal birth (don't know if she went into labour naturally before her EDD or what) and now her child has some brain damage:wacko: So think I'd rather go with a planned C-section in that case!


----------



## MissCassie

Congrats ash and blessed :) hope you're all doing well.

That sucks about your section kat, hopefully you just make big babies and its not gd.


----------



## bcos21

Congrats Ladies!!, how wonderful. 

Kat im sorry your birth plan changed, definitely allow yourself some room to feel sad.


----------



## ClandestineTX

I think the title of the thread is misleading with all these September births! My water broke Saturday night, went to hospital at 24 hours post rupture Sunday night (per midwife) and met our little man at 8:58 am Monday morning, just in time to spare me going to the office this week! 

We had some rough spells because he was "sunny side up" and caught on part of my pelvis, but got through like champs without an epidural, so he's been super alert and feeding well. Will post more and a photo after we get home- hopefully today! 

Congrats Ash x 2!!!
Congrats Blessed!!!

@Kat: Look up a site called evidence based birth, they have articles on estimation and the large baby myths. Mine was estimated large the whole time! He was last estimated at 36 weeks 5 days to be 7 pounds 2 ounces and was born at 7 pounds 5.8 ounces at 38 weeks 3 days- almost two full weeks later, so that estimate had to have been way off!


----------



## KatO79

Thanks bcos, yeah I'm trying to get it all out of my system today so I can move on emotionally. 

Congrats Clandestine, looking forward to seeing pics! As for questioning the doctor, I don't feel like I'm in a position to do so, not at the risk of my baby's health and well-being! There's also a difference between my at least 4 kg baby (around 8 pounds and 13 ounces although the 4.7 kg measurement would put baby at 10 pounds and 6 ounces) and your 3.2-3.3 kg. If my baby had been estimated to be around 3.2-3.3 kg, they wouldn't be talking about a C-section as that's not considered a big baby, not in this country anyway.


----------



## Lollipopbop

Congratulations clandestine!! 

Everyone's having their babies! I can't believe it.


----------



## Smille24

Congrats to all the new babies!!!!

I had a dr appt today and baby dropped so I can go into labor at any time now. If nothing by Mon we are scheduling an induction b4 42wks. Not what I want, nor does the dr think will be needed but just in case. I'm extremely sore so I feel it's very near. I want an Oct baby but at this point the sooner the better.


----------



## KatO79

Smille here's hoping you won't need that induction!

AFM I'm feeling much better today about needing that c-section, definitely not as upset as I was yesterday. Although am a bit nervous about it but sure it'll go fine.


----------



## ajarvis

Congrats Blessed, blablama, and ash!! Can't believe I missed the update! My MIL is in town and I've been offline for a while. Plus very impatiently waiting for this baby to arrive! Seems like I missed alot!

I had an ultrasound last week and baby was measuring over 9lbs at that point and is now considered large for gestational age. Meaning they want her out lol. But I don't put much stock in ultrasound weight guesses since my sons were supposed to be 10lbs and were about 8 each. So midwife attempted to strip membranes, but cervix was way too high and closed - that was on Sunday. Since then I've been walking and squatting as much as I can. Extreme back pain makes walking very difficult mind you. I have another midwife appointment today and she's going to try and strip them again today. She said that the best guess for baby size is if a mother that has had previous babies thinks she's having a big, small or same as before baby. I don't feel that she is that big and the only measurement that was high was the abdomen, and femur length. Average head, etc. So still going to birth in the birth center for now. Still going for natural as I've had an over 8lb baby and birthed him just fine. I am definitely "done". I want this baby out :p


----------



## twickywabbit

Been super exhausted lately. Also been very moody and in a nesting kind of mind set. Baby girl has been kicking and stretching me, leaving little bruises. Very painful haha. Shes low, but i dont know if she is "engaged" I have my wonderful rectal/vaginal swab appointment with the midwife tomorrow and then every appt. after that Ill be seeing the OB that will perform my section. Part of me knows she should wait until my section date but part of me wants her out sooner lol. Only 35 weeks and I am DONE :haha:


----------



## ajarvis

So I'm back to measuring 40cm yay lol. She tried a sweep again and... 1cm! I have a cm! Plus baby came into the pelvis at one point when she was in there and went back out, but at least she can come in and out lol. When she comes in cervix shortens and thins no problem. She tried to wrap my belly to get her more into the pelvis, but she still refused to go. So I guess it's going to be lots of 10 min walks ha. But going to book some acupuncture and get another sweep on the weekend! Come on baby!


----------



## Smille24

I'm asking for a sweep at Monday's appt. Anything to help induce labor.


----------



## smileyfaces

Congratulations to all the ladies having their babies!!


----------



## KatO79

ajarvis here's hoping it won't be long now until your daughter comes! 

twicky hang in there, hope your appointments all go well!

AFM forgot to mention I'm going in for the preparation meeting on Monday morning. DH and I will hear about how it'll happen and get to talk to some ofthe people that will be involved.


----------



## Lollipopbop

Sounds promising ajarvis! Hope you get your sweep Smillie. We're all getting so close. 
Kat - good luck on Monday 

Hope all the babies who are here are doing well.

Afm - Just waiting. Uncomfy etc I don't think it'll be much longer now. I have my last scan on Wednesday so we'll see what they're doing in there! OH has been lovely and paid for me to get my hair done and my nails! I've been feeling really ugh so it was nice, made me feel a bit better :) DS is doing so well at school and seems settled so I'm feeling good about the babies coming asap x


----------



## ClandestineTX

Lolli, all of that sounds great! I'm sure it's a relief for things to have settled with your son,, as well! 

We are totally in love with our little guy. I haven't been near a computer and can't seem to post photos from my phone, but will try to sooner than later. He's sleeping on my chest right now and it's worth everything it took to get here. 

He has some jaundice that we are treating with constant feeding, so I'm pumping one breast or the other almost hourly, and daily bilirubin tests with the pediatrician. We are exhausted because this is day two, but trying to minimize the need for phototherapy... And pediatrician just called, more light therapy needed... So another long night ahead!


----------



## xprincessx

Hi everyone

Talk about late to the party :rofl:

I am due my 3rd baby tomorrow but my DS was 18 days overdue (induction) so I am expecting to go way over again. My DD was 3 days early but only due to induction (unstable lie)

Congratulations to all those having had their babies already


----------



## Kiwiberry

xprincessx, good luck Mama and I hope you get to finally meet your lo tomorrow!! :happydance:


----------



## ajarvis

Thanks ladies hope it's not too much longer! Except my boys went to their dads today and my oldest really wants to be there when she's born so he's hoping she waits until Monday. I could live with that I suppose :p I did book an acupuncture appointment tomorrow at 12:15. Apparently they can be pretty effective

xprincess I'm due tomorrow as well! Not much happening around here though to make me think she's coming any time soon ha.


----------



## Blessedbaby

Congrats Clandestine


----------



## smileyfaces

Happy October everyone :)


----------



## xprincessx

Well, it's my due date today and still no signs! 

Not that I am altogether surprised but really hope I do go naturally some point in the next 12 days so I can have at least one induction-free birth.

I won't refuse induction because my first born was so overdue (18 days) he almost died...my placenta was quite unhealthy looking! So it has scared me a bit!


----------



## ajarvis

Over due :growlmad:

In such a pissy mood this morning lol. After acupuncture yesterday she felt a bit lower. I went for a walk. Had some mucousy discharge and... woke up with her nice and high in her favorite spot. GET OUT! lol


----------



## Smille24

I'm sorry ajarvis! It sucks being overdue especially when you're miserable and your body aches. 

I woke up sick today. My throat is swollen, my ear hurts and my head is pounding. Last night I told my dh that I'm more than ready to give birth. She dropped and my pelvis aches, plus sleeping is difficult. He said I'll probably go 4 days over. I wanted to give him a black eye lol. Hopefully I'll get some good news at my appt tomorrow.


----------



## KatO79

princess, Smille and ajarvis here's hoping it's only a matter of time, sooner rather than later!

Lollipopbop wow what a nice DH:thumbup: Hope your scan goes well!

Hope everyone who has had their babies plus your LOs are doing well :flower:

AFM not much going on here. DH and I are going to that orientation meeting tomorrow morning so will let you all know how it went. In more minor news, I convinced DH to order a baby nest so looking forward to getting it and hoping it arrives before Wednesday :happydance: Still missing sheets for our lift and baby carriage but DH says he'll buy those shortly after baby is born since we won't really be going anywhere with baby those first 2-3 weeks anyway. I was thinking on shorter visits we could take the lift and use it to let baby sleep in the first few months.


----------



## xprincessx

40+1 for me today

Tried to keep as active as possible, have DTD, used my birthing ball, been to sainsburys, been to the park with the kids and cleaned the inside of DH's car. Nothing but a little plug loss and some usual BH. Looks like it's on to 40+2 for me :flower:


----------



## ajarvis

Lol. Smille I know the feeling. DH asked me so many times this morning when I was going to have the baby I said i was going to strangle him. Then he asked me why I was so testy. He's living dangerously!

But at least after the midwife visit I have progress :) Guess that acupuncture helped :) She's lower, and midwife was actually able to do a sweep and stretch me to a two! She said everything I've been doing is obviously working so keep doing it lol. I have another acupuncture appointment in the morning and she said to ask for the induction treatment again, but also the positioning one. Since this girl is still hanging out on the right.

So I have acupuncture in the morning and am hoping for an October 3rd or 4th baby at this point!


----------



## xprincessx

DH just came upstairs with a cup of tea for me, I was laying on the bed browsing on here with my hand on my bump when he pipes up "With your hand on your bump like that anyone would think you want him to stay in there"...I just gave him 'the look'.

He then said "Aren't you supposed to be glowing and radiant at this point in the pregnancy?"

I just ignored him :haha:


----------



## Smille24

Ajarvis- it sounds like it's helping which is great. Maybe tomorrow will be just what you need.

I'm starting to get irregular contractions. Although I don't think I'll go into labor tonight, at least something is happening. Men...I wish they understood how we felt this late in the game. He gets to sleep and enjoy moving freely. While rolling over in bed, getting up from sitting and tying shoes have become a workout.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Smille, ajarvis, and xprincess: I hope you all go on your own without needing an induction! 

FX for a good meeting for you, Kat!

I hope Blessed and Ash are recovering and adjusting well!

AFM (really as for us (AFU)): We believe we are on our final night of light therapy. I have been pumping every two hours, both breasts, to feed him as much as possible to get him out of the light box. Grateful for home treatment for the jaundice, though, as apparently being able to do this at home is really rather new around here. He's gorgeous and we love him to bits... finally able to post a photo (as this is the first I've turned on my laptop in a week!)


----------



## Lollipopbop

Oh he is beautiful clandestine! Fingers crossed you all get to go home soon. Sounds like you're doing all you can! 

Smillie, ajarvis and Princess- sounds like things are starting for you all! Can't wait to hear you've had your babies. Going over due is rubbish, 12 days with ds. Felt so long. Atleast I know I can't go over due with twins! 

Afm - no signs of them coming yet. Anytime I do get a twinge I panic a little haha. I'm weirdly scared of going in to labor naturally as I was induced before so have no idea how it feels, I do hope I don't get induced this time but just having fear of the unknown. I'm hoping I'll go sometime next week. October 15th is my guess! Xx


----------



## xprincessx

40+2 today, don't feel like today is my day.

Lost a big glob of mucus this morning (about the size of a 50p) and then DTD and walked round bank/shop. Felt a bit crampy but died away to nothing.

Baby very active so don't feel labour is close at the moment.

Think I'll be on to 40+3


----------



## Smille24

He's gorgeous!

The strong contractions went away but woke up very early this morning to back pain and period like cramps. My tummy is also tight and sore. Hopefully it's a good sign, but we'll see what the dr says.


----------



## xprincessx

Just lost another long piece of plug (probably about 3-4 inches long) but no blood so means nothing again!

Wish I could have some bloody mucus or something lol


----------



## KatO79

Wow Clandestine, congrats, what a cutie:flower:

AFM my meeting went fine although I developed really bad heartburn and had to power through the last 1½ hours :wacko: They suddenly had an opening for tomorrow but I felt that now I've been mentally preparing for Wednesday so we're going to stick to that date. DH was more into doing it tomorrow but I told him it's highly unlikely 1 day will make a difference. Haven't been loosing any of my plug or anything, my BH are super inconsistent and only happen a couple of times a day and baby is normally pretty active still so don't think I'm going to go into labour anytime soon. The 2 midwives (I think one is in training) wanted to try feeling my bump when I told them our section is due to a big baby and they could tell that baby is big for gestational age.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Smille: I had BH like whole uterus-wide almost all day Wednesday and Friday before my water broke last Saturday night - just think of them as baby steps!

@xprincess: I was over 4 cm dilated in mid-active labor at the hospital before there was any blood for me (TONS of clear mucus and water though). Hopefully you have more progress than you think you do!

@Kat: FX for you on Wednesday! Are you and your DH doing anything special beforehand?


----------



## KatO79

ClandestineTX said:


> @Kat: FX for you on Wednesday! Are you and your DH doing anything special beforehand?

Thanks:flower: Nope at least I don't think so. Just going to take it easy.

Oh and here's my most recent bump pic:


----------



## Smille24

Dr appt went well...I think. I am 2-3 cm dilated and 50% effaced. She did a sweep which was very uncomfortable but it was quick. She thinks I'll go into labor today or tomorrow. My cervix is favorable, but baby is still at -2 station. Induction is scheduled for Thurs so we're definitely having our baby this week. She said she really doesn't think I'll make it until then, but she can't be sure.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Congrats to all that have had their babies and good luck to those still waiting on their little bundle of joys. 

Life at our house has been insane since coming home from the hospital ... who am I kidding, our life has been insane since they were born on the 27th of September. I don't have time to do a full update here but I did so in my pregnancy journal if anyone wants to read. 

Again, best of luck to everyone and thanks for all the well wishes!


----------



## Lollipopbop

Smillie - Great news. Fingers crossed you'll be next to announce you've had your baby! 

Kat - Good luck on Wednesday. Sounds like baby is a good size. Chunky babies are the cutest! 

Ash- i just read your update and I'm thinking of you. I remeber taking one baby home and rvetything neing over whelming. Especially breastfeeding exclusively and adjusting to being a mum. Having 2 at once as a first time mum is not easy and it sounds like you're doing amazing. Everything will fall in to place soon. I'll be coming to you for advice when I eventually get my two home. 

Afm - I got a bit of a scare earlier when I got quite dizzy and my vision went a bit blurry. I called the midwives and they said to come in if it happens again. It didn't last long and hasn't come back so hopefully it's nothing but was worried about pre eclampsia. My DS has his first school dance on friday so I'm hoping they stay put until after then as I don't want to miss it haha


----------



## KatO79

Lollipopbop said:


> Smillie - Great news. Fingers crossed you'll be next to announce you've had your baby!
> 
> Kat - Good luck on Wednesday. Sounds like baby is a good size. Chunky babies are the cutest!
> 
> Ash- i just read your update and I'm thinking of you. I remeber taking one baby home and rvetything neing over whelming. Especially breastfeeding exclusively and adjusting to being a mum. Having 2 at once as a first time mum is not easy and it sounds like you're doing amazing. Everything will fall in to place soon. I'll be coming to you for advice when I eventually get my two home.
> 
> Afm - I got a bit of a scare earlier when I got quite dizzy and my vision went a bit blurry. I called the midwives and they said to come in if it happens again. It didn't last long and hasn't come back so hopefully it's nothing but was worried about pre eclampsia. My DS has his first school dance on friday so I'm hoping they stay put until after then as I don't want to miss it haha

Yep it really does and the midwife said it's better for baby to be on the large side than too small when it comes to their health. Apparently baby has had it pretty good in there since it turns out I don't have GD after having taken a blood test!

I hope it's nothing serious, I had the very occasional dizzy spells but they were mostly during my 1st and 2nd tri. It sounds promising it didn't last long though. I hope your DS has fun!


----------



## xprincessx

Ugh been having backache and irregular cramping today but it's so frustrating because nothing ever happens!


----------



## ajarvis

xprincess I'm the same 40+2 and losing mucous plug but no bloody show! Had my second round of acupuncture today. Hoping it does something. Going up for a bath and relax as per her and then a walk tonight. Too late in the day for an October 3rd birthday. So maybe October 4th? lol


----------



## xprincessx

ajarvis said:


> xprincess I'm the same 40+2 and losing mucous plug but no bloody show! Had my second round of acupuncture today. Hoping it does something. Going up for a bath and relax as per her and then a walk tonight. Too late in the day for an October 3rd birthday. So maybe October 4th? lol

Yep I have lost a lot of mucous plug today also but no blood! I am about to have a nice hot bath and then relax in bed for the night. Hopefully something happens overnight. October 4th sounds like a good day for a birthday :winkwink:


----------



## KatO79

Ugh so it's apparently amateur hour/day at the hospital I'm having my section at:dohh::growlmad: A midwife called me at 1 PM to tell me I didn't come for my c-section that was scheduled for today and to call her back ASAP - from a secret number and without giving me another number to reach her at:dohh: So called the Gestational Clinic where the orientation meeting was at and told them that there's obviously been a mistake because I'm set for tomorrow. I admitted that DH had expressed some interest in doing it today but that we decided when we got home that it was better for us to keep the original appointment and so we never called back to confirm as the midwife told us to do if we decided we definitely wanted the new date. I admit I was a little harsh because I was just so annoyed! The secretary I talked to said she'd look into it and I called DH in the meantime. He was just as pissed as me:growlmad: Waited for almost 1½ hours but never heard back so got DH to take over because it was causing me stress and upsetting me and I felt I didn't need that the day before an operation. He just called back and we're back on for the c-section tomorrow and have to meet up at 11 AM although they now don't know when exactly what time my c-section will be.

Geez why does this kind of stuff have to happen:nope:


----------



## ajarvis

one can hope xprincess lol. I did a 1.5km walk this morning. More mucous but nothing to indicate labor. I'm not too hopeful at this point. I'd like her to come in the next few days and if not then not until next Monday. Thanksgiving is this weekend and we're having it on Sunday so don't want to miss that lol. I do have more acupuncture tomorrow as well. Once I finish this phone call - which is a min. of a half hour hold lol - I'll go for another walk.


----------



## ClandestineTX

@Kat: I hope things go well for you tomorrow! I would be frustrated with the scheduling issues, as well!

@ajarvis: KMFX for you! I hope she comes by herself! Have you tried to increase oxytocin to stimulate contractions? Some of those ways are super fun!


----------



## xprincessx

Just had my final midwife appointment. Head is not engaged and is on the brim so couldn't perform a sweep but tbh I suffer from anxiety and was alone so I would have preferred not to have one anyway. 

Been booked for induction next Wednesday at 41+4 if it doesn't happen naturally before then. I feel quite ok with it tbh, I have only ever been induced so at least it's common territory for me and although I am sad I may never get to experience natural labour I would probably freak out if I did and was alone at home at the time anyway :rofl:

At least the end is in sight now :)


----------



## Smille24

I'm in a lot of pain today. I feel incredibly sore down there. I started to get some contractions but we'll see if they stick around. My cold has gotten worse and it's so hard to breathe. It couldn't have come at a worse time, but that's how life is. 

My mom is creating a ton of drama bc we chose to have my mil watch my dd instead of her. First off, my mil offered first and got days off from work a long time ago. My mother has never been reliable, has screwed us over multiple times, and didn't offer until after my mil. I told her I'm done speaking to her until I go into labor. Idk why someone has to be so petty and think it's ok. Sorry for venting. 

Kat- good luck tomorrow!

Ajarvis- fxd she comes really soon! Going over due is awful!!!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Smille - those sound like great signs! I hope your contractions become more regular!
And my dad flipped out after I had my son, really unexpected. We are almost strangers, we speak once a month or so on the phone, but really not a part of each other's lives and I wasn't calling him back fast enough, so he called my brother (who he hasn't called since 2014) and claimed I was refusing to give him information about my son, so he asked my brother, who said if I was refusing something he wasn't giving it to him (only I'd not refused anything, just asked for some time to get settled and would call him back after that). So I am not speaking to him at all, because I really don't need drama in my life right now. I hope your mom gets over herself soon and doesn't continue to be a pest!


----------



## MissCassie

Good luck kat with your section :)
Can't wait to see pics of the Prince/Princess xx


----------



## KatO79

Thanks guys, I'll update as soon as I can although pics will probably have to wait until I get sent home on Friday since I can't upload pics from my phone on here for some reason. Feeling super thirsty even though I tried drinking a lot before midnight but have already had my allowed 2½ dl of water allowed after that so will have to deal. DH is eating breakfast so staying away so I don't go too nuts over not being able to eat:haha:

Oh and DH's big brother called when he heard I was going to have a c-section from my MIL. He was very interested and said he could come visit on Thursday. My DH's little brother we didn't hear from so tried texting his girlfriend yesterday. They apparently know from my MIL as well but never bothered to contact us. All the girlfriend wrote other than that was "We're looking forward to meeting the new family member" but nothing about hoping the operation goes well or anything like that.

Smille and Clandestine I'm so sorry you're having issues with difficult parents. I myself know a bit about it having a toxic mother! My best advice is to set boundaries and if they can't handle it, that's not your problem. If they often create drama, then it may be best to limit how much contact they have with your kids, especially if they fall into the category of toxic parent. I plan on my child having as little contact with my mother as possible and my toxic siblings will be permanently out of my life once I've had time to recuperate after my section and can better deal with any drama that may occur when I unfriend them on Facebook and block them from being able to contact me.


----------



## Smille24

Unfortunately the contractions stopped. I am fed up with my body and it's lack of willingness to have this baby. I have been such an emotional wreck the last few days. I keep having these crying fits and don't know why. I'm driving my dh insane.

My mom tried texting last night after telling her I want to be left alone and if something happened I'd let her know. I ignored her text. I feel bad, but I can no longer deal with it. I'm done with the stress she causes and her petty fights. I don't have time for it.


----------



## xprincessx

Well, I certainly wasn't expecting what happened to me yesterday.

Around 10.15pm I was sat down (had already been sat down for a while) and the room span and I felt really dizzy out of nowhere. I laid down but the feeling wouldn't go away, I got up and was very sick in the bathroom and then 10 minutes after that I had very loose stools which was almost diahhroea (TMI sorry). Came over feeling very flu like and was hot/cold/shaky and generally feeling completely out of it. 

Called labour ward because I was worried and they asked me to come down and be monitored. Blood pressure was a little on the higher side (for me - not high in general though) but everything else checked out fine. Was hooked up to CTG machine and heartbeat was perfect but it was picking up 4-5 painless contractions in 10 minutes. 

Was asked if I could feel the tightenings and if they were painful, I said they were beginning to get uncomfortable but weren't painful. They said I could go and went to do paperwork then the midwife came back and said the doctor wouldn't let me go without a vaginal examination because of the number of tightenings I have had before and the fact it's my third baby so they wanted to rule out labour. She checked and I am 3cm dilated, soft, mid-anterior and she thinks in early stages of labour. Was sent home with strict instructions to call back as soon as they get painful due to the births I have had before. 

Since then the contractions have gone but I still feel very crappy with backache on/off and tons of mucus plug discharge, wondering if the tightenings will start back again tonight. The midwife was almost certain I wouldn't need my induction appointment for next wednesday and if for some reason I did need it they would just break my waters and I wouldn't be given the pessary. 

Scared now!


----------



## Lollipopbop

Good luck Kat! Hope it all goes well. 

Smillie and Princess- Sorry it hasn't happened yet. Going over due is such a drag but it sounds like you guys are close! 

Afm - Had my last scan today and ofcourse twin a has moved to breech position so they won't deliver vaginally. C section is booked for next Friday. I'm disappointed but more scared of the thought of a c section. Babies are good though anf estimated around 5 and a half pounds which is great.


----------



## Smille24

Lolli- I am so sorry you have to get the c-section. I can understand your frustration and worry. Fxd everything works out ok and I am so glad your babies are healthy.

I have come to terms with being induced tomorrow. Of course I would love to go naturally, but this allows us to have a plan in place for my mil to watch my dd rather than her rushing here and for my dh to schedule time off work which is very demanding. I will ask my dr to allow my body time to start contractions on their own b4 allowing pitocin bc I still want a drug-free labor. She seems like a reasonable woman and hope she will be accommodating within reason. I'm just excited to see our little girl.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Lolli I hope twin A flips back!

Princess: Good luck, I hope things keep progressing for you! 

@Smille: I had only nitrous oxide and no other pain meds for my delivery and was talked into pitocin because the midwife initially missed the position of my baby, which is what was slowing my labor. It was completely manageable until the nurse increased it too much too fast and my body couldn't compensate for the increase in pain (in part because baby was stuck in my pelvis). The pitocin is why I needed the gas, but you can have both, but I would -if you have a choice- ask for a slow drip and the ability to make them stop it if it becomes too much. Ironically, as soon as they stopped it and it got out of my system, my baby got out of the stuck position and was out rather quickly. 

Any updates from Kat?


----------



## MissCassie

Maddison lea born at 7:54 this morning thr 6th october. Weighing in at 2.32kg and 51cm i'm so in love


----------



## Lollipopbop

Congratulations Cassie!! Hope you're both doing well xx


----------



## bcos21

Congrats!!


----------



## Lollipopbop

Hey. So had an appointment to go through what will happen at my c section during which I got told It has been moved forward to this Monday coming!! Was a bit of a shock as I thought I had over a week to prepare. Gosh I'm so nervous. C section is all new to me.


----------



## blablamana

Good luck to all the ladies delivering soon and congrats to the new babies! 

Thomas and I are doing great, he is 90 grams above his birth weight in 10 days since birth and up 300 grams since last Friday. 
We are now finally getting more breastfeeding in and less pumped milk from the bottle (because he was a preemie, breastfeeding directly was and sometimes still is too tiring). I pump about 4-5 oz per session, 6 times a day (more after a 6 hour wait during the night), so have established a nice supply I think. 

Lots of love to you ladies!


----------



## smileyfaces

Congrats misscassie :) x


----------



## Lollipopbop

Glad you and Thomas are doing so well! Xx


----------



## ClandestineTX

Congrats MissCassie! 

I just spent a half a day with my doula trying to wean off pumped milk and reestablish regular nursing now that all the jaundice treatment is complete. Everything looks good to her, basically cluster feeding for the weekend and hoping that gets everything back as nature intended. At least jaundice is completely gone, including the green stools it causes! Baby steps!


----------



## ajarvis

ClandestineTX said:


> @Kat: I hope things go well for you tomorrow! I would be frustrated with the scheduling issues, as well!
> 
> @ajarvis: KMFX for you! I hope she comes by herself! Have you tried to increase oxytocin to stimulate contractions? Some of those ways are super fun!

Which ways are you talking about for increasing oxytocin? We've done sex lol.



MissCassie said:


> Maddison lea born at 7:54 this morning thr 6th october. Weighing in at 2.32kg and 51cm i'm so in love

Congrats!!



ClandestineTX said:


> Congrats MissCassie!
> 
> I just spent a half a day with my doula trying to wean off pumped milk and reestablish regular nursing now that all the jaundice treatment is complete. Everything looks good to her, basically cluster feeding for the weekend and hoping that gets everything back as nature intended. At least jaundice is completely gone, including the green stools it causes! Baby steps!

Yay good news :)

AFM I had yet another sweep today. But she's now lower. I was at almost a two and she stretched me to almost a 3. I walked 50 min. today and swam 40. I've been doing squats etc. and midwife could feel a bulging waters so she could literally come any minute. Midwife doesn't think I'll need an induction. Hoping not! I have bloodwork and an ultrasound on Tuesday to check on baby and iron levels - if she's not here by then.


----------



## Lollipopbop

Fingers crossed for you ajarvis! Your little girl is too comfy haha. Sounds like you're doing great though but being over due feels like forever. Hoping she comes over the next couple days. I feel like there's only a few of us still pregnant! 

Afm - I've got a second dose of steroid injections tomorrow, taking as the twins will be here just before 38 weeks and their lungs might need a little boost. I'll just be getting all the last preparations sorted over the weekend. I can't believe they will be here come Monday afternoon. Still coming around to having a section x


----------



## bcos21

...


----------



## bcos21

Still pregnant! Lol cleaned my carpets the other day, that was my last project, now i just have to pack a hospital bag, take my boy to a pumpkin patch tomorrow and his 3 year Dr check up on Tues and we are good to go lol


----------



## ajarvis

Thanks lollipop! Hanging in there. Analyzing every little thing lol. My boys are off school for fall break so going to take them to the pool today. Get some swimming in.


----------



## Ashley1021

I'm still over here! Not due for 8 more days, but I thought last night was it! I had intense contractions 5-7 mins apart from 12-4 am but they wouldn't get stronger. They eventually fizzled out...


----------



## ClandestineTX

@ajarvis: for oxytocin - all the stimulations, kissing/ cuddling all the way through sex (don't forget nipple stimulation), staying in the dark, staying relaxed, doing things you enjoy. For me, I think it's probably not an accident I finished my baby prep to-do list the day my water broke. It was like as soon as I had gotten that last thing off my list, there was just no reason to hold on anymore.


----------



## Smille24

Ajarvis- I'm sorry she hasn't arrived yet. Hopefully soon!

Afm- I went in at 6:30am and they checked me. The sweep literally did nothing for me and they did a pitocin drip and broke my water at 8am. Once I hit 6cm, the pain was really intense but I pulled through without the epidural. Once I got to 7, 8-10 came super fast and I was ready to push. After 3 great pushes our girl was born at 12:37pm. She weighed 8lbs 13oz and is 21.5 inches long. It was a great experience and I am so proud of myself. I am so thankful we didn't wait any longer bc she ended up being so large. She is perfect and healthy and we're so in love. My dd1 is super happy and holds her every moment she can get. Bfing is going super well so far. Definitely challenging until my supply comes in bc she wants the boob every hour.


----------



## Lollipopbop

Congratulations Smillie and we'll done. Glad you're both doing well! Xx


----------



## MissCassie

Congratulations smile :) she sounds perfect!


----------



## campn

Been waiting for this update!!! Congratulations Smille! So happy for you and kudos for doing it drug free mama!


----------



## smileyfaces

Congrats Smille :)


----------



## Ashley1021

Congrats!!


----------



## ajarvis

ClandestineTX said:


> @ajarvis: for oxytocin - all the stimulations, kissing/ cuddling all the way through sex (don't forget nipple stimulation), staying in the dark, staying relaxed, doing things you enjoy. For me, I think it's probably not an accident I finished my baby prep to-do list the day my water broke. It was like as soon as I had gotten that last thing off my list, there was just no reason to hold on anymore.

Ah. Yea we do all that. I've been relaxed since the 16th when I finished work :p I take a bath every day. My MIL is here and is cleaning my house and cooking for me. My kids are being beyond sweet and helpful. I have literally NOTHING left to do for this baby and haven't for weeks :p I picked up some extra not needed items even from people that are also waiting for baby ha. Like a diaper pail etc.



Smille24 said:


> Ajarvis- I'm sorry she hasn't arrived yet. Hopefully soon!
> 
> Afm- I went in at 6:30am and they checked me. The sweep literally did nothing for me and they did a pitocin drip and broke my water at 8am. Once I hit 6cm, the pain was really intense but I pulled through without the epidural. Once I got to 7, 8-10 came super fast and I was ready to push. After 3 great pushes our girl was born at 12:37pm. She weighed 8lbs 13oz and is 21.5 inches long. It was a great experience and I am so proud of myself. I am so thankful we didn't wait any longer bc she ended up being so large. She is perfect and healthy and we're so in love. My dd1 is super happy and holds her every moment she can get. Bfing is going super well so far. Definitely challenging until my supply comes in bc she wants the boob every hour.

Congrats!! Glad everything went so well :)

AFM...... Nothing to update. Still pregnant. Had a sweep thursday that was able to stretch to a 3 almost. Have another one today, and acupuncture. I've been swimming and walking tons. But now it's thanksgiving weekend here and I'd rather she wait until tomorrow night after dinner. So with my luck my water will break tonight :p


----------



## ClandestineTX

Congrats Smille, I'm so glad you got the birth you wanted and that everything is going well so far!

@ajarvis: KMFX she doesn't interrupt your holiday, but doesn't keep you waiting much longer!


----------



## Smille24

campn said:


> Been waiting for this update!!! Congratulations Smille! So happy for you and kudos for doing it drug free mama!

Thank you hun! I almost gave up at 7cm but my dh kept saying its almost over and I can do it. I'm glad I didn't give up bc not even an hr later she arrived. I hope all is well with you and baby Juliette.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Smile - congratulations! 

I'm sorry I've been very MIA. I have been following just not posting as there's not much time. I'm awake every 2 hours to feed and the feedings take about an hour. 

Congratulations on all the babies born, I'm happy to see so many successful and happy births! And FX'd for those of you still waiting to meet your LOs.


----------



## ajarvis

Thanks clandestine! Such a delicate balance lol.

Ash newborns keep you busy that's for sure!


----------



## bcos21

Congrats to many of you!! Hopefully the rest of us follow soon &#128522;


----------



## KatO79

So sorry I disappeared on here, things have been hectic:wacko: 

Our son was born on October 5th at 2:00 PM weighing 4020 kg and 53 cm long:cloud9:





Unfortunately I felt super bad after the c-section because the medications caused side-effects such as nausea and heart palpatations:nope: Plus I lost 1.6 liters of blood. During recovery they tried to get a midwife to help with breastfeeding but couldn't find one so the nurse atending em helped and just said that it looked fine. We didn't really get started though until the morning after when the midwives were more available. Our son was doing ok with the breastfeeding but apparently I'm not producing enough milk so he's lost over 10% of his birth weight:cry: Plus he's developed some jaundice although it doesn't look like he'll need treatment, they're testing him again to see if it's on the decline. To increase my milk production, they're having me pump my milk out. The routine is now that I first try breastfeeding him for 15 minutes, then give him what breastmilk I pumped out after last time in a bottle and then supplementing with formula which I'm not happy about but needs to be done:nope: After that, DH takes over and changes his diaper if needed and puts his clothes back on (since they're into skin-to-skin here) and puts him to bed while I pump out the milk he didn't get out of both breasts. We'll see, I'm not feeling super positive right now and fear we may end up giving him formula on a steady basis.


----------



## Smille24

Kat- he is precious! I am so sorry things are difficult right now. Find a good lactation consultant who can provide you with help. I had to sub formula with my dd1 and it was heartbreaking so I get how you feel. Try to keep pumping and you should start building up a supply. Remember it takes a few days for your milk to come in and baby's stomach is really small right now so they don't need much. I hope you start feeling much better soon. I lost a lot of blood also and had major clotting issues from her being so large. My stomach still hurts a bit from them constantly having to push on it.


----------



## KatO79

Smille24 said:


> Kat- he is precious! I am so sorry things are difficult right now. Find a good lactation consultant who can provide you with help. I had to sub formula with my dd1 and it was heartbreaking so I get how you feel. Try to keep pumping and you should start building up a supply. Remember it takes a few days for your milk to come in and baby's stomach is really small right now so they don't need much. I hope you start feeling much better soon. I lost a lot of blood also and had major clotting issues from her being so large. My stomach still hurts a bit from them constantly having to push on it.

Thanks and congrats on your sweet girl :flower: Sorry you also had blood loss, it really takes something out of you afterwards:nope:

DH and I are going to ask the midwives today what the plan is. We definitely want to get out of the hospital ASAP and into a more homey environment. Our son gained some weight so it's worth it in the end and we're hoping they'll let us go home soon. I would think we could continue the pumping and breastfeeding and bottle feeding at home and don't need them looking over our shoulders constantly? Maybe just have the option to call and they can make home visits or something. We'll see. As to the amount baby needs yep one of the midwives (actually a student midwife but super sweet) also told us how super small a newborn's stomache is. He's gradually eating less of the formula so looks like we may be able to wean him off soon. I think he was just super hungry from those couple of days where he wasn't getting enough although I think they also said he was using the wrong technique to get milk out of me but that seems to be improving and I know better how it should look and feel when he's at my breast so am getting better at stopping him when he's doing it wrong since it hurts way more when he does that:wacko:

Oh btw my toxic mother was here with my ILs and DH's grandmother Friday. This was while we were really have huge breastfeeding issues and unfortunately my mother saw her opportunity to be nasty. I was supposed to be alone with the midwife who came to help but my mother stuck around. She then asked "Can't you feel your milk flowing?" and when I answered I didn't, she said "Oh, how can you not?" in this nasty "you're an awful mother" tone. She did upset me and I admit I crashed emotionally after she left, think it's also my crazy hormones. But I can see the writing on the wall, she's going to find any perceived weakness and use it to tell me I'm not a good mother and definitely not as good as her.


----------



## MissCassie

Congratulations kat :) he's absolutely gorgeous. Sorry you had a a hard time after your csection


----------



## blablamana

Congrats Kat and congrats again Smille! :D 


I still wanted to share some pictures of my little Thomas, so here you ladies go:


----------



## ajarvis

Congrats Kat! It's normal for your milk not to come in for 3-4 days after birth. Right now they live on colostrum. It's also normal for them to lose some weight. Depending on where you are it shouldn't be a concern until it's 10-12% of weight loss. With my oldest my milk came in on day 4 and he lost just over 10% and then started to gain like crazy.

Here for follow up if you use an OB you get a public health nurse 24 hours after you leave the hospital come and visit. If you have a midwife you get a couple home visits and then you go for office visits to make sure breastfeeding etc is going ok.


----------



## Lollipopbop

Congratulations Kat. He is beautiful.

Afm - my girls were born this morning by c section. Eden 5lb 7oz and Luna 5lb 1oz. They are perfect and we're all doing well.

Xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Blessedbaby said:


> Congratulations Ash ... Hope u enjoy bonding
> 
> Meet Schylar born at 8:56am weighing 3.04kg

Sorry for crashing in ! 
But congrats Hun she's beautiful x


----------



## Smille24

Congrats lolli!

Ajarvis- any sign of labor starting?

My baby lost 12oz since birth and has another dr appt in 2 days to make sure she gained weight. The dr said it's completely normal especially with bfed babies. I'm not worried bc she's a great eater, plus my pump came today and I'm definitely producing milk. I am extremely proud of myself bc I didn't make it this far with my 1st.


----------



## ajarvis

Congrats Lolli!!! Those seem like good weights!

Smille we will have to see. Midwife came by for another sweep. She did 1 sweep then switched hands and sides as one side of my cervix was still really firm so she softened it up. Then did another sweep - which was WAY less painful. Really barely hurt at all and stretched me to a five. Now I have lost a huge blob of mucous plug, and had some bloody show. Some cramping. No contractions. Staying hopeful!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Congrats Lolli! 

Ajarvis: You tell her the holiday is over, LOL, come on out now! 

Our wee mister had lost almost 11% (breastfed and jaundiced) and I was getting so much pressure to add formula, I switched pediatricians within the same practice over it. The new guy was more lenient, but needed him to gain by today (2 weeks old) and thankfully he put on two ounces since Friday. Doc and doula agree once they start gaining, it generally just goes up and up, but getting rechecked for weight gain on Thursday. I'm nursing then pumping for 15-20 minutes behind him and my supply is finally ramping up, I have bags in the freezer and can hand him off here or there for a feeding or can supplement a nursing session that's not going well with pumped milk. It's lowered my stress significantly in terms of feeling like I'm taking good enough care of him and it got us through a 24 hours nursing strike.


----------



## Lollipopbop

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v206/PirateLove_/IMG_20161011_161440.jpg

My girls. So perfect x


----------



## bcos21

Such beautiful babies all around! Did 38 week check today, dilated to a 3 so nothing crazy but I suppose everything is heading in the right direction lol


----------



## ajarvis

Lolli that's a great picture :)

Clandestine she's not getting the message :p I had yet more sweeps today, and acupuncture, and walking. I have bought a breast pump. Going to go upstairs and pump then have a bath. I had an ultrasound yesterday and since it's saying gestational weight is 4500g - 9.9lbs and because I'm so close to 42 weeks they've recommended a hospital birth with midwife - which is actually what I was going to ask for anyways. Was laying awake thinking about it last night, and with so many different things causing chances of complications I'm more comfortable going to hospital I think.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Congrats to all you lovely Mama's on the birth of your sweet babies!! Lovely pictures as well :cloud9:. 

AFM, Ava is doing great! She is EBF and has been gaining very well. She did have some trouble at first with nursing but it was because of her tongue / lip tie. It's fixed now, and she is doing a lot better. She actually managed to gain 1.5lbs in 1 week while not having a proper latch.


----------



## Ashley1021

Carson was born at 5:14 p.m after only two minutes of pushing. Weighing 6lbs 9 oz and 19.5 inches long. We are in love and big brother just adores him!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7001.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Kiwiberry

Congrats Ash! He is gorgeous :cloud9:.


----------



## Blessedbaby

congrats smile, kat, lolli and ash ... 

thanks donna


----------



## KatO79

Congrats to everyone who's had their babies since I last was on here:flower:

ajarvis our son had lost 11-12% of his birth weight so it was indeed of major concern and the main reason the hospital didn't discharge us before his weight was going up.

AFM jaundice does seem to be gradually going away and he's becoming less lethargic so no more battles to get milk in him:happydance: I've been feeding him every 2 hours during the day and 3 hours during the night as per instructions. The nurse was here a couple of days ago and she wasn't thrilled with the cloth diapers, she feels they're "too much extra work" and was almost pushing for us to use regular diapers. I generally found her a bit opinionated, she was so extreme with alcohol and recommending us not to drink in front of our son at all, any alcohol we consume must be when he doesn't see it:dohh: I know there's an issue with the teenagers and young adults drinking too much alcohol when they're out on the town but still.....:nope: Oh well, good news was he's gained weight so things are looking up!


----------



## twickywabbit

Well had a false alarm, thought my water broke, turned out it wasn't my water. However had my cervix checked and she felt the baby's head and the water bag was extremely thin. I was 2cm and almost 80% effaced. So yay for things heading in the right direction. :)

Congrats to everyone who has had their beautiful babies!!!


----------



## MissCassie

Congrats lolli, smile and kat :)


----------



## bcos21

So quiet in here now! How many of us are still waiting?!


----------



## ajarvis

Congrats ash!

Kat glad your little one is doing better and the jaundice is going away!

I finally had my little girl :) I'll try to add pictures from my cell phone soon. So my induction went not too bad for most of it. I ended stalling at 4cm for about 7 hours. She was sunny side up and the back labor was excruciating. There were no breaks in between the contractions from pain. Finally midwife suggested epidural. I first opted for laughing gas. But I was using so much she again suggested epidural. Finally agreed. Around 1230 at night. It worked to relax me and she turned sideways. Still not optimal but took away the constant pain. Had two midwives starting at 3 am because it was just taking so long. Finally around 9 started pushing. As soon as she crowned I knew she was big the pain was incredible and the pressure beyond intense. Once I got her head out it started to feel better but then her body got stuck. Not her shoulders. Shoulders came out fine! All of a sudden they pushed my fiance out of the way and I had two midwives on the need with me and over top yelling to push push! They laid me down flash and had my knees by my shoulders. They couldn't get her out for almost 2 minutes. In the end they each has their hands around the shoulders and with me pushing got her out. They then called a code green as she wasn't breathing and like 6 or 7 people piled into the room all working on her. Got to hear her cry but they said she was having trouble breathing so they were taking her to the nicu. I told Jordan to go too. As that was happening the midwives were working on me. They gave me a shot of oxytocin and had me deliver the placenta - which later the midwives told me was huge lol - but my uterus wasn't cramping so they gave me another shot of oxytocin in the other leg. Still wasn't contracting or cramping. They discovered a piece of membrane that hadn't come out and I was still bleeding. They paged the ob who as soon as she came in she stuck an arm into me up to the elbow and pulled a bunch of stuff out then the other one. Which I later learned she was pulling out huge blood clots. Then the massaging of the uterus began and that brought the baby back who was just fine. Inserted a catheter and I started violently shaking due to sick and the hormone changes. I got to hold her until I started shaking which was due to shock and hormone sudden change. She was 10lbs 9oz and they had me on antibiotics due to two hands being shoved up inside and we stayed in hospital for about 29 hours. Her blood sugar needed to stay above 2.6 for the first 12 hours in order to go home and so far she is at 2.6 the first test and 2.9 the second and the third she was up to 3.6. Overall a crazy day and delivery but she was 10lbs 2oz and all is well that ends well!!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Holy shit, ajarvis (and well done on getting that big baby out)! I've been reading more about the occiput posterior (sunny side up) babies, as I had one too, and 65% of them end up as c-sections because they take such a long time, cause considerably more pain, and often the mother gives up. I'm sorry you went through all that, but glad you are both well now!


----------



## smileyfaces

Wow, well done you! What a little chunk! So glad all ended well. Congratulations x


----------



## KatO79

Congrats ajarvis:happydance:

AFM nurse was here again and she still thinks he's a bit too yellow so she wants us to come to her open house thing on Thursday so she can let us know if we need to contact our GP so he/she can order a more extensive test to make sure he doesn't have anything serious. Oh and he's only put on around 100 g this past week:wacko: She saw me breastfeed and felt that I was doing fine and was only experiencing the normal small bumps you do when you're breastfeeding for the first time and was confident Alexander and I will improve. So she wasn't concerned that he wasn't getting enough to eat plus we told her he has plenty of heavy, wet diapers. She'll be weighing him again as well.


----------



## Smille24

Ajarvis- wow, I am glad baby is doing well. It sounds like you went through a lot, but thank goodness it didn't end in a c-section. I hope you are feeling ok.

Afm- baby is doing well. Bfing is going great and she's gaining weight. Plus, I started pumping a stash after feedings. She is up a couple of hrs in the morning and late evenings and sleeps about 4 hrs in between feedings at night. The hardest part is not worrying about housework because I did too much the other day and bleeding picked up. Luckily resting helped and it slowed back down.


----------



## ClandestineTX

How is everyone doing?


----------



## smileyfaces

No baby here!


----------



## KatO79

Ugh Alexander has been keeping us up the last 2 nights. He starts crying hysterically around 11 PM and it goes on until 3-4 AM :wacko: Nothing works for long to console him and even if you manage to get him to fall asleep, he starts crying again within a few minutes of being put in his cradle :nope: At my wits end as I'm max getting 4-5 hours sleep while DH just sleeps through most of it and refuses to console him for more than 2 hours. After that he gets tempermental and cranky and goes on about needing his sleep and then he sleeps until 11 AM, sometimes a bit later :growlmad:

Suggestions?


----------



## Smille24

Kat- my dd1 had colic really bad. She'd cry nonstop from 6pm-6am. It was dreadful. Here we found out she was allergic to her formula. If you are bfing, maybe you ate something that caused gas in his tummy. Maybe try gas drops.


----------



## KatO79

Smille24 said:


> Kat- my dd1 had colic really bad. She'd cry nonstop from 6pm-6am. It was dreadful. Here we found out she was allergic to her formula. If you are bfing, maybe you ate something that caused gas in his tummy. Maybe try gas drops.

I was considering that he may have colic but the nurse today didn't comment when we told her he'd kept us up for all those hours the last 2 nights. So guess she felt it was normal:wacko: Don't know what it could be but guess I'll try cutting a couple of things out of my diet and see if it helps. Not sure if I can buy those here, I'll have to look into it.

Speaking of her, we went to see her today and she felt that Alexander was still to yellow so we need to contact our GP and get referred for further testing. Oh and he's only gained 50 g in 3 days which she felt was borderline. So now we may have to supplement with formula, our permanent nurse will be back Monday and she'll make the final judgement call. She also pried into if I'm really feeding him every 2nd hour and started asking about how much he eats, despite the fact just 3 days ago she saw me bf and said everything looked fine and that he seemed full after only bf'ing from one breast. So now I'm just so upset and feeling like a crappy mother that can't feed her baby enough:cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Kat, So sorry you and Alexander are having a rough time :hugs:. I know your situation is different, but it is typical of them to ask how often you breastfeed etc. If you need to Mama, try feeding him from both sides (make sure he drains the one side first before switching). Once its more established then you can work on feeding from one side? Just a suggestion hun, hope things work out and you wont have to supplement. 

AFM Ava is gaining well. She is a little over 8lbs now. She did end up having to have a lip and tongue tie revised. We found out yesterday that she needs a hip brace for 6 weeks, 12-16 hours a day. I am going to have to nurse her sitting on my leg. It's not too bad though because nursing like that will really help with her reflux. At 6 weeks they will evaluate her and see if it needs to be on longer. Her hip is at 45 degrees, and they like to see at least 50 degrees.


----------



## KatO79

Kiwiberry said:


> Kat, So sorry you and Alexander are having a rough time :hugs:. I know your situation is different, but it is typical of them to ask how often you breastfeed etc. If you need to Mama, try feeding him from both sides (make sure he drains the one side first before switching). Once its more established then you can work on feeding from one side? Just a suggestion hun, hope things work out and you wont have to supplement.

But she knew how often, she's the one that recommended the every 2 hour thing herself! So it's like she's asking if I'm actually following her instructions or am being lazy. Problem is once he's finished the one breast (don't think he ever really empties completely), he's completely down for the count and falls really fast asleep. The nurse tried waking him herself when she saw 1 breastfeeding session and concluded that since he was so super impossible to wake, he must've gotten enough food from the one breast alone (I should perhaps mention I was a D/DD cup before pregnancy and they're even larger now).


----------



## Smille24

Kat- try pumping after feeding sessions. That will get the fattier milk out and maybe you can use that instead of formula. I know you're feeling discouraged, but you are doing the best you can. I failed at bfing with my 1st and felt like complete crap at the time, but the most important thing was she was fed and thriving. Don't give up.


----------



## twickywabbit

Had a appt today at 37 + 5. Everything is well, I have gained absolutely zero this pregnancy...the few pounds I did gain, I lost, so I am quite pleased that I maintained my weight and didn't gain 40 lbs like I did with DD. Heartbeat is good, measurements are good. 2cm dilated and 80 % effaced. My pre op appt will be next Thursday and the following Monday we will have a Halloween baby. Crossing my fingers she keeps baking for another week.! Hope everyone is doing well, need to catch up on some threads!


----------



## KatO79

Oh I forgot to mention that during his crying period he'll latch on really hard when I bf so it's super, super painful which he doesn't do the rest of the time :wacko: Don't know if that's a sign of the problem?


----------



## Kiwiberry

Twinky, glad you are progressing well and I hope she stays pur for You!

Kat, has he been checked for a tongue/lip tie at all hun? Ava bit down hard and cried sometimes when I fed her before her revision. They can cause babies to have a harder time nursing and then causes them to not gain as much.


----------



## Lollipopbop

Hey guys.
Twins are doing so well. We've switched to formula and in a good feeding and sleeping pattern now. Gaining weight. They are such good babies. My OH is amazing. He's been preparing all the feeds and doing all the house work since I came home from my c section.
Only negative is that last night I had to come back to hospital as my c section incision became infected. It's been very sore so I'm just getting a course of anti biotics through a drip and fingers crossed I get to go home today. I was heartbroken when they told me as I had to spend a night away from the babies and ds. Hoping it's all getting better though.

Kat - I would try speaking to your midwife or health visitor again. Hope things are improving now x


----------



## KatO79

Kiwiberry said:


> Twinky, glad you are progressing well and I hope she stays pur for You!
> 
> Kat, has he been checked for a tongue/lip tie at all hun? Ava bit down hard and cried sometimes when I fed her before her revision. They can cause babies to have a harder time nursing and then causes them to not gain as much.

Nope but he normally feeds fine, it's only when he's crying literally non-stop from 11 PM to around 4 AM that he'll often latch on so hard, it makes me cry.

Lolli our health visitor is a temp and she didn't take it seriously when we told her he's been keeping us awake for the last 2-3 nights with non-stop crying. I think she may feel we were exagerrating or something. I feel like she's difficult to talk to. No matter as our permanent one comes back Monday so hoping she's a better listener and we get along better. Glad your twins are doing well!


----------



## blablamana

I'm sorry lolli, that sounds horrible. Hope you get to go home ASAP. Happy your twins are doing well! 

Kat: sorry about the struggles. I'm struggling with the whole bf-thing too, but the other way around. I thought it would be super great if I had a massive supply, but given the fact that he has so many cramps from it, it is far from great. :( 

We are doing great too! Thomas is cramping a lot, even went to the ER for it (he was cramping non-stop, 24/7). The cause is my overproduction which also caused him to gain weight véry fast. Which is great, but too much on his system. So I am now 'block-feeding' so two feeds for one boob before switching again. This is to lower my production. It seems to be working because this week he 'only' gained 150 grams and the last couple of weeks it was 400-500 grams (which is ... about a lbs per week) per week. 
He is such a little stinker though, only wants to sleep on top of us and hardly ever in his crib. SO and I keep taking shifts to accommodate him, because he is so sad with his cramping. There will be another time to learn how to sleep in his crib. :)
He is a very pretty baby, I'm so in love with him.


----------



## Blessedbaby

hi ladies ...

Kat can you try gripe water?

Lolli hope you get better soon...

Schylar also cried last night for two hours and I got her some gripe water today which seems to be helping. She wants to sleep in my arms or on my chest which is a bit difficult as Im a side sleeper ... Other than that we good


----------



## KatO79

blablamana said:


> Kat: sorry about the struggles. I'm struggling with the whole bf-thing too, but the other way around. I thought it would be super great if I had a massive supply, but given the fact that he has so many cramps from it, it is far from great. :(

Oh I don't think I have too low a supply, I think because Alexander has jaundice he's not eating enough at the breast because he falls asleep a bit too quickly which is why the nurse was thinking we could try giving him formula to top him off. My main issues are keeping him awake and at times getting him to latch properly. He has the biggest issues with my left breast because the nipple is pretty big so I have to help him more.

Glad your LO has an easier time gaining weight! I'm hoping that as Alexander's jaundice clears he'll start gaining more as well.




Blessedbaby said:


> Kat can you try gripe water?

I'm not sure I can buy that here:shrug:

Anyway we ended up going to the hospital to get Alexander's "conjugated bilirubin test" done. His level was a bit high but nothing to be too concerned about, the doctor wasn't in the slightest bit concerned anyway. They think it's something in my breastmilk that's prolonging his jaundice and that he just needs more time for the jaundice to go away. Oh and they felt feeding him every 2nd hour during the day was total overkill so said I need to feed him every 3rd hour during the day and every 3-4 hours at night. They said he may not be getting enough of the fatty milk and is mostly living off the thin stuff which isn't helpful to him gaining weight. I don't fear having to tell our nurse we're going to follow the doctor's instructions as I don't think we'll be seeing her again since our permanent nurse comes back on Monday. We need to go back to the hospital next week though for another test to make sure his bilirubin levels are going down.

Oh and they said him crying all those hours at night is indicative of him having gas because he's been feeding too often so hopefully that'll stop now that we're going to feed him less often.


----------



## blablamana

O i wasn't trying to say you don't have enough milk hun, i was more referring to how much milk he was getting.. Regardless of supply.

As for Alexander falling asleep: tickle his feet (just stroke the soles) or palm of his hand while feeding (or let dh do that if you have your hands full.). This triggers his grab-reflex and should wake him just enough to keep drinking. We were told to do that when Thomas was just born because he was premature and often way too tired to eat well. This made it easier, now he has no issues anymore with it.. But it worked for us!


----------



## KatO79

blablamana said:


> O i wasn't trying to say you don't have enough milk hun, i was more referring to how much milk he was getting.. Regardless of supply.
> 
> As for Alexander falling asleep: tickle his feet (just stroke the soles) or palm of his hand while feeding (or let dh do that if you have your hands full.). This triggers his grab-reflex and should wake him just enough to keep drinking. We were told to do that when Thomas was just born because he was premature and often way too tired to eat well. This made it easier, now he has no issues anymore with it.. But it worked for us!


We've been doing that but it never wakes him up completely:nope: So we're now trying to remove him from the breast when his sucking reflex is way down and trying to wake him up by trying to activate him more before putting him back at the same breast. Seems to work ok although we may have to try other methods.


----------



## ajarvis

Kat do you have a pump? I pumped for a day after feeding. So would feed both sides when she was alert and awake - during the day - then immediately after I'd pump. So getting the fatty milk out. Then the next feed I'd do the same but I'd supplement 5ml of pumped milk at the end of the feed - or very shortly after whenever she would take it. Usually while I pumped :p Built up supply and the next night she was sleeping much more content! She is also now very efficient on the breast so she eats long during the day and a quick snack at night. Just 5-10 min on one breast. But during the day much longer satisfying feeds.


----------



## KatO79

ajarvis said:


> Kat do you have a pump? I pumped for a day after feeding. So would feed both sides when she was alert and awake - during the day - then immediately after I'd pump. So getting the fatty milk out. Then the next feed I'd do the same but I'd supplement 5ml of pumped milk at the end of the feed - or very shortly after whenever she would take it. Usually while I pumped :p Built up supply and the next night she was sleeping much more content! She is also now very efficient on the breast so she eats long during the day and a quick snack at night. Just 5-10 min on one breast. But during the day much longer satisfying feeds.

Yep I have the Philips Avent electric pump (not the double one though! The one where you can pump 1 breast at a time). Problem is I can barely get him to totally finish one breast, never mind try switching! The jaundice is in many ways making him super drowsy so he's a challenge in that respect. Also wouldn't that just fill him up with more foremilk? I think the doctor wants him getting more fatty hindmilk as she thinks him filling up on formilk is causing his gas/digestion issues and keeping us awake with his non-stop crying. Not even sure we could get him to take a bottle after he's finished, he seems to just go into a coma afterwards and almost impossible to wake unless he's still hungry in which case he wakes up himself wanting more.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Kat: We dealt with jaundice and feeding issues. The high bilirubin makes them sleepy. Feeding them is the most effective way to decrease the level. I pumped around the clock because it was early and my milk was still coming in, but we bottle fed expressed milk almost his whole first week to clear the jaundice, because it let him eat a lot quickly before he feel asleep. The foremilk is also important, it has more water, which he needs to flush his system.


----------



## KatO79

ClandestineTX said:


> Kat: We dealt with jaundice and feeding issues. The high bilirubin makes them sleepy. Feeding them is the most effective way to decrease the level. I pumped around the clock because it was early and my milk was still coming in, but we bottle fed expressed milk almost his whole first week to clear the jaundice, because it let him eat a lot quickly before he feel asleep. The foremilk is also important, it has more water, which he needs to flush his system.


Unfortunately the doctor thinks it's my breastmilk that's prolonging his jaundice so my feeding him isn't flushing the bilirubin out effectively (https://emedicine.medscape.com/article/973629-overview). He'll be jaundiced for longer in this case because of that. He also has issues gaining weight. At the doctor's according to their weight he's only 3900 g (even though our nurse said he's closer to 4050 g on her weight) so she thinks he's filling his belly with foremilk and not getting enough of the hindmilk which is what helps them gain weight. I think at this point the biggest concern is he's not gaining as much as he should.


----------



## MissCassie

Kat - maybe suplementing him with some formula would help? 
Maddison was jaundice when we brought her home and i did formula top ups and put her in the sun and it went away. Especially if your milk is prolonging it? Could be worth a try.


----------



## KatO79

MissCassie said:


> Kat - maybe suplementing him with some formula would help?
> Maddison was jaundice when we brought her home and i did formula top ups and put her in the sun and it went away. Especially if your milk is prolonging it? Could be worth a try.


The doctor felt supplementing isn't currently necessary so going to avoid that. I'm also producing plenty of milk so don't see any reason to jump to formula unless the doctor advises me otherwise next week. We've tried having him in the light but it hasn't helped one bit.

I think there's a difference in what jaundice our babies are suffering from. Mine has "Breast Milk Jaundice" while it sounds like yours and perhaps Clandestine's had the other variation which is called "Physiologic Jaundice"? In "Breast Milk Jaundice" it can last up to 12 weeks before the yellowing goes completely away. Found this excerpt from an article that explains the difference:



> Physiologic Jaundice
> Physiologic Jaundice is the most common and normal type of jaundice in babies. It can affect up to 60% of full term babies in the first week of life, and it is caused by elevated bilirubin levels. Bilirubin is a substance created by the normal breakdown of red blood cells. It is processed and removed by the liver. Jaundice will develop when a babys liver is not efficient enough to remove the bilirubin from the bloodstream. Once the baby begins to mature and the red blood cell amounts diminish, the jaundice will subside with no lasting effects on the baby. This usually happens about 1-2 weeks after birth.
> 
> Breast Milk Jaundice
> Breast Milk Jaundice is jaundice that persists after physiologic jaundice subsides. It is seen in otherwise healthy, full-term, breastfed babies. There is no known cause for this type of jaundice, although speculation is that it may be linked to a substance in the breast milk that is blocking the breakdown of bilirubin. Breast milk jaundice tends to run in families.
> This form of jaundice, however, does not mean that something is wrong with the mothers milk and that breastfeeding should be stopped. Most babies who present with true breast milk jaundice (only 0.5% to 2.4% of all newborns) may see another rise in bilirubin levels at about 14 days. The bilirubin levels will eventually decrease. Breast milk jaundice can last for 3-12 weeks after birth, but as long as the baby is feeding well and bilirubin levels are monitored, it rarely leads to serious complications.
> Breast milk jaundice must also be differentiated from breastfeeding jaundice, which is jaundice resulting from an insufficient intake of milk.


----------



## ajarvis

KatO79 said:


> ajarvis said:
> 
> 
> Kat do you have a pump? I pumped for a day after feeding. So would feed both sides when she was alert and awake - during the day - then immediately after I'd pump. So getting the fatty milk out. Then the next feed I'd do the same but I'd supplement 5ml of pumped milk at the end of the feed - or very shortly after whenever she would take it. Usually while I pumped :p Built up supply and the next night she was sleeping much more content! She is also now very efficient on the breast so she eats long during the day and a quick snack at night. Just 5-10 min on one breast. But during the day much longer satisfying feeds.
> 
> Yep I have the Philips Avent electric pump (not the double one though! The one where you can pump 1 breast at a time). Problem is I can barely get him to totally finish one breast, never mind try switching! The jaundice is in many ways making him super drowsy so he's a challenge in that respect. Also wouldn't that just fill him up with more foremilk? I think the doctor wants him getting more fatty hindmilk as she thinks him filling up on formilk is causing his gas/digestion issues and keeping us awake with his non-stop crying. Not even sure we could get him to take a bottle after he's finished, he seems to just go into a coma afterwards and almost impossible to wake unless he's still hungry in which case he wakes up himself wanting more.Click to expand...

I pump right after feeding on the same side so that the hind milk is what I'm pumping. Because definitely don't want too much foremilk. I have a double pump, but I always pump one side at a time as I find it's easier. I don't give her a bottle after I just get her to relatch about a half hour later with the feeding tube right by the nipple and topped her up that way.


----------



## bcos21

Still pregnant. Think I will remain pregnant lol perhaps forever


----------



## KatO79

bcos21 said:


> Still pregnant. Think I will remain pregnant lol perhaps forever

FXed for you bcos, hope your LO soon comes:flower:

AFM met my permanent nurse and she's much more my taste - our personalities mesh better! She weighed Alexander and will weigh him again on Wednesday to see if he's gaining since she doesn't want to compare what she weighed him at to what others have weighed him at. FXed he'll have gained enough! She has also managed to close the (semi-argumentative) discussion DH and I have been having the last week about giving Alexander a pacifier since she feels we need to wait until I've been bf'ing for longer. So guess DH will have to tell his mother and older brother to forget it whenever they push us to use a pacifier whenever Alexander is crying :haha:


----------



## ajarvis

KatO79 said:


> bcos21 said:
> 
> 
> Still pregnant. Think I will remain pregnant lol perhaps forever
> 
> FXed for you bcos, hope your LO soon comes:flower:
> 
> AFM met my permanent nurse and she's much more my taste - our personalities mesh better! She weighed Alexander and will weigh him again on Wednesday to see if he's gaining since she doesn't want to compare what she weighed him at to what others have weighed him at. FXed he'll have gained enough! She has also managed to close the (semi-argumentative) discussion DH and I have been having the last week about giving Alexander a pacifier since she feels we need to wait until I've been bf'ing for longer. So guess DH will have to tell his mother and older brother to forget it whenever they push us to use a pacifier whenever Alexander is crying :haha:Click to expand...

You should definitely win that one! I had to ban the pacifier too. Just stuck a boob in her mouth whenever she cried lol. Lots of sitting and feeding, but definitely built up my supply!


----------



## twickywabbit

So has my last baby dr appt today. Csection officially scheduled Monday at 6am. Also having my tubed tied. 24 years old and this will be our second... A little bittersweet that this will be my last pregnancy but i know in my gut it's the right decision. Just have to wait a few more days! I can't wait !


----------



## KatO79

twickywabbit said:


> So has my last baby dr appt today. Csection officially scheduled Monday at 6am. Also having my tubed tied. 24 years old and this will be our second... A little bittersweet that this will be my last pregnancy but i know in my gut it's the right decision. Just have to wait a few more days! I can't wait !


FXed your section/tube tie goes well on Monday twicky:flower: Looking forward to seeing pics of your LO!

AFM we've had to supplement with formula since the weight gain hasn't been enough so Alexander is offered 25-30 ml 3 times a day (of course he gets it after a breastfeeding session). He seems to only drink most of it when DH offers so the formula feeding has officially become DH's job:thumbup: Was at the hospital today to hear his latest results and his jaundice is definitely declining and the doctor seemed very happy about the results. The doctor agreed that feeding him every 2 hours is insane so DH and I have dropped the health care provider's recommendation and going to feed him every 3 hours during the day and every 3½-4 hours at night. I admit the 2 hour program was making me crazy (I was numerous times at night feeds crying and threatning to stop breastfeeding all together:wacko:) and causing Alexander to get too little sleep so he was often cranky:wacko: Surely every 3 hours is also good enough to get my milk production a bit more up anyway??!! DH has said he'll take it up with the health care provider if she starts anything because we absolutely refuse to do it anymore.


----------



## ClandestineTX

We do on-demand feeding here, not timed. We look for feeding cues (putting hands in mouth, sucky face, etc.) and try to feed him before he starts crying. Some days he's attached to my boob what feels like 24/7 (uses me as a pacifier) and other days he's much more efficient about it. We do use pacifiers, it saved our sanity. When he got light treatment for the jaundice, he was knocking the mask of his face, trying to self-soothe by hand-sucking. The pacifier stopped him. There's zero nipple confusion, he knows there's no milk in that one! He goes between the breast, bottle with expressed milk, and pacifier. 

And with a ton of effort, despite his hurdles due to jaundice treatment- we've made it through a solid month of breastfeeding, which has been a challenge but finally think we are OK! I have already started back at work this week, only half time in the office, but have pumped enough at home and there too have a small freezer stash. KMFX we can keep this up!

Bcos and Twix: FX for you both! 

Who else is waiting for their LO to arrive?


----------



## Smille24

We don't do timed feedings either. Sometimes she eats every 3 hrs but can go 6 hrs in between feedings but that's at night. I know when she's hungry bc of cues and it's the only time she fusses other than bath time. Hannah hates pacifiers and barely uses one.


----------



## KatO79

ClandestineTX said:


> We do on-demand feeding here, not timed. We look for feeding cues (putting hands in mouth, sucky face, etc.) and try to feed him before he starts crying. Some days he's attached to my boob what feels like 24/7 (uses me as a pacifier) and other days he's much more efficient about it. We do use pacifiers, it saved our sanity. When he got light treatment for the jaundice, he was knocking the mask of his face, trying to self-soothe by hand-sucking. The pacifier stopped him. There's zero nipple confusion, he knows there's no milk in that one! He goes between the breast, bottle with expressed milk, and pacifier.
> 
> And with a ton of effort, despite his hurdles due to jaundice treatment- we've made it through a solid month of breastfeeding, which has been a challenge but finally think we are OK! I have already started back at work this week, only half time in the office, but have pumped enough at home and there too have a small freezer stash. KMFX we can keep this up


Wish we could do on-demand but unfortunately Alexander's ongoing jaundice is still making him sleep a good deal so neeed to still wake him for the most part, otherwise he could go for many hours without a feeding! But now that his jaundice is _finally_ going away, we can hopefully stop with timed feeds and let him take over soon. Think we'll still wait with the pacifier until he's a bit older and the bf'ing is more established as I don't want to chance anything. I think I'd also prefer to avoid using a pacifier and actually try to understand why my baby is crying though, I'd be afraid that a pacifier can be misused and used as a quick fix just to get peace.

Glad that you can do on-demand with your LO though and that everything is going so well!

Smille good that you can do that as well.

Does everyone understand here that Alexander *still has jaundice and it's making him super drowsy so he still needs to, 3 times out of 4, awakened for feedings?* This has been the advice also of numerous medical professionals. Feel like I'm being judged here.


----------



## Smille24

I don't think anyone is judging you Kat. We're just sharing our experiences.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Kat - I don't think anyone is judging you but I can see how you'd be a little defensive. I just wanted to mention to you that my son also had jaundice - granted not the kind your son is thought to have - and we were also on timed feedings for 2 weeks because of weight gain issues (my babies were also premature which also warranted the timed feedings). I know how tough the timed feedings can be and I wish you all the luck in getting your son off of the timed feedings. It wears on you really fast having to get up every 2 hours and that doesn't even count the time it takes to feed the baby.


----------



## MissCassie

We had our newborn and family pictures done today and my partner snapped this one of Maddie and me, ii love love love it! I added the so in love :)


----------



## blablamana

I don't think anyone means to judge you Kat, they are just sharing their experiences and offering tips that might help you :) You are not doing anything wrong, definitely not. Nobody is implying that, don't worry.


Afm: sorry I'm not on much.. My oversupply knows no boundaries and Thomas' poor system can't handle it. It's so sad. I am back on blockfeeding, sage tea and have a consult with the lactation consultant on Wednesday. It causes him a lot of cramps and gas, it's horrifying. I can't pump anymore because even a little ramps up my supply. Not getting your breastmilk in sucks, but I feel like no one thinks how the other way around works.. this is just as bad, trust me.


----------



## MissCassie

This thread has gone very quiet! Hope everyone is going well with their bubbas &#9786;


----------



## twickywabbit

:cloud9: Our little pumpkin, Indie. https://i.imgur.com/3HXSQhZ.jpg


----------



## ClandestineTX

Awww congrats Twicky!!! Way to close out the official October births!!! 

Who else is still waiting?


----------



## Lollipopbop

Congratulations! Beautiful and I love the outfit x


----------



## Blessedbaby

hey mommies how's everyone doing


----------



## blablamana

Hi! 

We are doing great actually! THomas is such a doll, always laughing. The little monster wants to stand and take steps already but obviously he isn't allowed to put weight on his legs/back yet so I have to hold him up and let him 'pretend-walk'. 
He sleeps very well at night, either sleeps through the night (10PM-7AM) or wakes up once. 

How are you doing?


----------



## hopefullys

Gosh this seems like a old thread! OMG blablamana r u expecting again? I had a scare a few weeks ago but was OK thankfully don't think my body could take another pregnancy so soon! My baby is now 15 weeks she is doing fab she goes to bed at, 9 n wakes around 5am for bottle n goes back til 9.she really coming on now too x


----------



## blablamana

Hi hopefullys, yes cautiously so. Wasn't planned at all, we wanted to wait 2-3 years. Guess my body had other plans, but I'm still nervous. I'm currently just tentatively waiting to see if it's sticky. 
And wow, such a good sleeper! That's amazing!


----------



## hopefullys

Aww fingers crossed for u im sure it be fine how far are you? Seems like ages ago since the birth of my daughter I'm bloody again lol x


----------



## Blessedbaby

aww Thomas is so cute ... 

Schylar is such a gem and becoming cuter by the day ... she tries to sit unassisted but that only lasts 5seconds lol ... she is also teething now


----------



## blablamana

hopefullys said:


> Aww fingers crossed for u im sure it be fine how far are you? Seems like ages ago since the birth of my daughter I'm bloody again lol x

Hahaha I'm about 5 weeks now. Thanks :)


----------



## Blessedbaby

congratulations blabla


----------

